# Il destino



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2014)

il destino, il fato.
l'inevitabilità di un gesto, di un azione.
io al destino ci credo.
secondo me ci è stata assegnata una nascita,
 un percorso,
 una fine.
 non vi sentite mai, partecipi di qualcosa più grande?


----------



## Fantastica (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non vi sentite mai, partecipi di qualcosa più grande?


Ogni giorno.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

No.


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.


non ti ci facevo cosi razionale.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il destino, il fato.
> l'inevitabilità di un gesto, di un azione.
> io al destino ci credo.
> secondo me ci è stata assegnata una nascita,
> ...


Si e no ma ora non ho tempo per spiegare :smile: Giorno


----------



## Hellseven (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il destino, il fato.
> l'inevitabilità di un gesto, di un azione.
> io al destino ci credo.
> secondo me ci è stata assegnata una nascita,
> ...


Io credo solo nel Caso che tende al Caos e ci fa muovere a Cazzo.


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io credo solo nel Caso che tende al Caos e ci fa muovere a Cazzo.


Ciao

lasciando avvenimenti naturali, il caso, alla fine,
non è un insieme di "volontà" che s'incontrano?

sienne


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il destino, il fato.
> l'inevitabilità di un gesto, di un azione.
> io al destino ci credo.
> secondo me ci è stata assegnata una nascita,
> ...


Io ho una mia idea di destino.
Penso sempre che sia un libro enorme, pieno di pagine bianche. E ogni giorno ne scriviamo una. E ci scriviamo fondamentalmente quello che vogliano. Gli unici limiti, oltre i quali non possiamo andare, sono in confini di queste pagine. Ma il contenuto dipende soprattutto da noi

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (27 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io credo solo nel Caso che tende al Caos e ci fa muovere a Cazzo.


La credenza nella religione CCC qui illustrata mi potrebbe servire per giustificare la mole di eventi che si sottraggono alla comprensione. 
Alla diminuzione della Comprensione, cresce proporzionalmente la credenza nel Caso, che tuttavia non offre se non consolazioni invidiose e sminuenti la capacità che abbiamo pur sempre di narrare delle storie sensate, che si chiamano interpretazioni.
Quello che tu, caro Hell7, chiami Caos, io lo chiamo Inconscio.
Per quanto fuori moda, criticato da ogni parte, e soprattutto svilito dalla quantità di orrendi psicologi intruppati nelle schiere della presunta norma di salute a cui tutti devono adeguarsi, io sono una convinta innamorata fedele della narrazione freudiana. Credo nell'inconscio individuale e nell'inconscio collettivo. Per me questo è il nome del Destino. La credenza nell'inconscio salvaguarda l'ateismo e però anche l'intelligenza, la possibilità di interpretare, spesso in modo eversivo, sottile e profondo, tutto ciò che svogliatamente assegniamo al Caso e al Caos.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il destino, il fato.
> l'inevitabilità di un gesto, di un azione.
> io al destino ci credo.
> secondo me ci è stata assegnata una nascita,
> ...


Ma sai spider, il destino a volte corre di pari passo in quel contesto in cui vivi e di cui sei succube perchè ancora non autonomo economicamente e per questioni di età. dopo magari cominci a svincolarti dalle circostanze descritte ma influenzato dal passato che ti ha inizialmente formato. E forse ancora dopo vieni influenzato dalle nuove circostanze che TI/CI siamo creati. però ci vuole un giro di boa netto a volte e se lo sai fare rinvigorito dalla maturità allora il destino stavolta lo influenzi quasi del tutto tu.


----------



## Cattivik (27 Febbraio 2014)

Secondo me si riduce tutto a due verità...

Essere nel posto giusto al momento giusto...

Essere nel posto sbagliato al momento sbagliato...

Tutto dipende da quanto tempo hai da buttar via e se hai un buon navigatore....

Cattivik

P.S.

Essere nel posto giusto al momento sbagliato o Essere al posto sbagliato nel momento giusto invece è da pirla...


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*



Spider ha detto:


> il destino, il fato.
> l'inevitabilità di un gesto, di un azione.
> io al destino ci credo.
> secondo me ci è stata assegnata una nascita,
> ...


Caro nemico cosa scriverti?Ci è stato assegnato un destino?quindi ogni piccola azione quotidiana è stata già assegnata?nessuno libero arbitrio?Sono arrivato alla conclusione che si riduce tutto a quello che vogliamo credere,la vita fa comunque il suo corso,siamo trascinati dalla corrente di un fiume che comunque sfocerà nel mare,possiamo rallentare o accelerare,spostarci a destra o a sinistra,ma la corrente è quella,la fine è in mare....!


----------



## Cattivik (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro nemico cosa scriverti?Ci è stato assegnato un destino?quindi ogni piccola azione quotidiana è stata già assegnata?nessuno libero arbitrio?Sono arrivato alla conclusione che si riduce tutto a quello che vogliamo credere,la vita fa comunque il suo corso,siamo trascinati dalla corrente di un fiume che comunque sfocerà nel mare,possiamo rallentare o accelerare,spostarci a destra o a sinistra,ma la corrente è quella,la fine è in mare....!


Tanto tu galleggi... hai il salsicciotto che ti tiene a galla...

Cattivik


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro nemico cosa scriverti? che vorrei abitare negli states dove le macchine ti permettono di non ingarbugliare il cazzo con lo sterzo? dove parcheggi ed esci dalla macchina senza paura di uscire e che qualcuno te lo tamponi storcendolo? Caro nemico mio ma che ne sai tu del destino mio.
> 
> .


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Cattivik e ultimo*

Quanto vi divertite ad infierire sul mio dramma  vero?che posto di merda sto forum.


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto vi divertite ad infierire sul mio dramma  vero?che posto di merda sto forum.


Vero! Sono due soggetti insensibbbbili :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2014)

Penso che credere nel destino ci faccia sentire meno soli.
Può servire.
Come pensare che chi è morto possa esserci accanto e guidare le nostre azioni.
Ma se vuoi la mia risposta è no, con le riserve del caso.


----------



## nicola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il destino, il fato.
> l'inevitabilità di un gesto, di un azione.
> io al destino ci credo.
> secondo me ci è stata assegnata una nascita,
> ...


cazzata mostruosa. Scusami.
Il destino è cio che siamo noi, le nostre azioni che compiamo e nulla più. Chi parla di destino è chi non ha avuto la forza di perseguire ciò che voleva e si è perso in una decisione  contraria. Si parla di destino solo per evidenziare un errore commesso e MAI per una giusta decisione presa.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Vero! Sono due soggetti insensibbbbili :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Scusami ma non c'è nulla da scherzare.


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> cazzata mostruosa. Scusami.
> Il destino è cio che siamo noi, le nostre azioni che compiamo e nulla più. Chi parla di destino è chi non ha avuto la forza di perseguire ciò che voleva e si è perso in una decisione che non voleva. Si parla di destino solo per evidenziare un errore commesso e MAI per una giusta decisione presa.



Ciao nicola,

il nostro volere, non è isolato in uno spazio vuoto. 
stimoliamo e rispondiamo a stimoli ... 
a volte ci troviamo a dover rispondere a cose,
che mai avremmo voluto dover arrivare ... 
Questa coincidenza può avere più definizioni. 
Ma quanto dipende da noi? In un senso concreto?

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao nicola,
> 
> il nostro volere, non è isolato in uno spazio vuoto.
> stimoliamo e rispondiamo a stimoli ...
> ...



Nicola ha ragione, come te d'altronde. 

Il destino siamo noi e le nostre azioni, influenzate da quello che siamo e da fattori esterni che condizionano le scelte.


----------



## nicola (27 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao nicola,
> 
> il nostro volere, non è isolato in uno spazio vuoto.
> stimoliamo e rispondiamo a stimoli ...
> ...


qualsiasi decisione presa con la testa la considero mia. Se devo parlare di destino posso immaginare che mentre cammino x il corso mi cade un vaso in testa. Quello è destino ..e sfiga.
E poi scusami se devo dirla tutta (e l'ho gia scritta qst cosa), lei un giorno mi ha detto :<< era destino che accadesse>>. Posso dire che ho sul cazzo questa parola?.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Nicola ha ragione, come te d'altronde.
> 
> Il destino siamo noi e le nostre azioni, influenzate da quello che siamo e da fattori esterni che condizionano le scelte.


Il destino siamo noi o noi siamo il destino?


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nicola ha ragione, come te d'altronde.
> 
> Il destino siamo noi e le nostre azioni, influenzate da quello che siamo e da fattori esterni che condizionano le scelte.



Ciao

vedi, faccio un distinguo. 

Il destino ... il fato ... siamo noi. 

Posso solo decidere come gestire un avvenimento,
che mi viene gettato addosso, ma non posso evitarlo ... 
Penso ad una malattia, ad un incidente ecc. 
La mia condizione cambia per forze di cose.
Sarà destino che abbia Lupetta? Non lo so ... 
So solo, che sta ora a me decidere come gestirla,
una condizione ... non voluta da me ... 

sienne


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2014)

Una gran parte dipende da noi.
Dalla voglia di uscire dalla gabbia che ci siamo costruiti.
Magari questa gabbia ci piace pure.
Ma se siamo infelici, non prendiamocela col destino, non convinciamoci che il ruolo nel mondo
è già stato scritto per ognuno di noi.
Palle.
Domani potrei lasciare il mio posto di lavoro, mia moglie, mia figlia, andarmene in Egitto e mescolarmi con i beduini.
Vendere casa e aprire un negozio alle Canarie.
Anni fa capitai per Boavista e conobbi dei miei concittadini che avevano aperto un'attività di noleggio quad.
Il destino è la lunghezza della catena che ci siamo inflitti.
Può darsi che questa catena ci faccia stare bene. 
Può darsi che neppure ci accorgiamo se stiamo bene.
Ma non troviamo al di fuori di noi le cause della nostra infelicità.
Altrimenti facciamo come quelli che si alzano la mattina e ce l'hanno su con lo stato, con il comune, con i politici, con le donne, con gli uomini, con quelli che hanno il suv, quelli che vanno in bici senza mani, contro i rom, gli extracomunitari, i fascisti, i ricchi, contro Berlusconi, contro il PD, contro Grillo, contro gli evasori fiscali, contro... 
e che cazzo.... se siamo un po' troppo contro non è che siamo anche un po' troppo infelici?
Non è il destino nostro essere infelici, ma trovare un posto dove stare bene.
Magari è pure qui ma non ne siamo consapevoli.
Diamo valore a quello che abbiamo e se non ne ha più, cambiamo.


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> qualsiasi decisione presa con la testa la considero mia. Se devo parlare di destino posso immaginare che mentre cammino x il corso mi cade un vaso in testa. Quello è destino ..e sfiga.
> E poi scusami se devo dirla tutta (e l'ho gia scritta qst cosa), lei un giorno mi ha detto :<< era destino che accadesse>>. Posso dire che ho sul cazzo questa parola?.



Ciao 

Ho capito bene, cosa intendi ... 
e certo che ti può stare sul cappero quel termine, figurati. 
Non uso questo termine, ma come già scritto,
un coincidere di più volontà - escludendo fattori naturali. 

La sua volontà di allora, ti costringe ora ad attuare una tua. 
Lo preferisco anche alla parola "caso" ... perché le cose
non accadono così, privi di volontà. Anche quel vaso, è stato
posto male da qualcuno, disattento ... e te lo sei beccato poi tu. 

Non so se mi spiego ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ti ci facevo cosi razionale.


[video=youtube;TFF_LkhBKsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFF_LkhBKsk[/video]


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Una gran parte dipende da noi*.
> Dalla voglia di uscire dalla gabbia che ci siamo costruiti.
> Magari questa gabbia ci piace pure.
> Ma se siamo infelici, non prendiamocela col destino, non convinciamoci che il ruolo nel mondo
> ...


Dici bene danny ... una gra parte ma non tutta ... la parte rimanente dipende dagli altri come peraltro noi "creiamo problemi" agli altri ... sarà mica destino?


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusami ma non c'è nulla da scherzare.


Sono profondamente costernato :triste:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Sono profondamente costernato :triste:


Grazie per la comprensione.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il destino, il fato.
> l'inevitabilità di un gesto, di un azione.
> io al destino ci credo.
> secondo me ci è stata assegnata una nascita,
> ...


Il destino come la sfiga e' una stronzata inventata per giustificare la nostra vita piu' o meno di merda...:mrgreen: 

perche' e' sempre meglio dare la colpa a qualcuno o qualcosa che a noi...:mrgreen:

la sfiga per me e' uno stato mentale che avvolge come una nebbia la neuro e t'impedisce di vedere le soluzioni dei problemi che la vita ti pone davanti di volta in volta...

io, anche per carattere, non ho mai avuto la capoccia piena di nebbia e tutte le decisioni prese si sono rivelate poi giuste alla prova dei fatti, tranne qualche cazzatina di poco conto che manco le ho messe nel mio bagaglio che porto appresso...chesso', me credevo che nun me facessero na' multa parcheggiando alla cazzo ed invece...:mrgreen:

quindi alla soglia dei 60anni, mi ritengo contento per come sto messo...ho sempre puntato ad obiettivi ambiziosi e non sempre li ho raggiunti ma non li ho mai vissuti come fallimenti ma come perfezionamenti della conoscenza di me stesso e dei miei limiti che sposto sempre piu' in la' dato che ancora adesso faccio sogni e progetti che chissa' se poi si realizzeranno, ma intanto ho sempre la neuro in funzione....:mrgreen:

in sostanza al destino o al fato o alla sfiga nun ce credo pero' ho sempre avuto un culo incredibile...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il destino siamo noi o noi siamo il destino?


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dici bene danny ... una gra parte ma non tutta ... la parte rimanente dipende dagli altri come peraltro noi "creiamo problemi" agli altri ... sarà mica destino?



No.
Solo una sequenza di azioni che insieme danno un risultato che non è mai scontato.
Come buttare una manciata di monete per aria, non cadranno mai nello stesso posto.
Io sono qui... perché?
Per il destino?
No, perché...
un giorno mia moglie era sola in ufficio.
Era sola perché la sua capa era dovuta andare via. Era dovuta andare via perché altre persone avevano richiesto la sua presenza. E questo perché...
Quel giorno capitò lì lui. E si fermò a parlare. Ma capitò lì perché quel giorno un cliente aveva necessità che lui passasse in zona e...
Avete presente la canzone di Branduardi (che è poi un canto ebraico)?
Vi è una sequenza di azioni che per molti hanno una valenza religiosa http://www.archivio-torah.it/feste/pesach/capretto.pdf, per altri un significato simbolico del "destino", per me è puro caos, indeterminazione completa.
Una parte la decidiamo noi, un'altra la subiamo.
E così vale per tutti.
Come il solito vaso di fiori già citato.
E' caduto per il vento, ma chi l'ha messo male lo ha fatto perché... e si può andare a scavare, indietro, fino a pensare che non sarebbe caduto se chi l'ha comprato non fosse nato etc etc.
Se vogliamo... possiamo appllicare anche qui il principio di indeterminazione...


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> No.
> Solo una sequenza di azioni che insieme danno un risultato che non è mai scontato.
> Come buttare una manciata di monete per aria, non cadranno mai nello stesso posto.
> Io sono qui... perché?
> ...


Caro danny...e se non era il collega sarebbe stato un altro fidati...


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao dany,

è un rebus ... un bel rebus.
Così come ci può stare il principio di indeterminazione,
così ci può stare quello di determinazione ... 
basando il discorso, che una determinante ignota,
ci dà determinati impulsi di reazione o azione, 
anche se il come può poi dipendere da noi ... 

sienne


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2014)

Più che altro, più che chiedersi se esista il destino, potremmo farci questa domanda:
ma siamo veramente liberi?
Anche qui rispondo allo stesso modo, no.
Non siamo liberi.
Non siamo neppure consapevoli di quando e come moriremo.
Comunque se può far piacere...
stamattina parlavo con mia moglie di un film che avevamo viso con una canzone,
"Killing me soflty".
Beh, in questo momento i miei vicini singalesi, che di solito ascoltano musica loro, la stanno ascoltando.
Mai successo.
Ecco: questo può sembrare destino. 
Invece è il caso...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vedi, faccio un distinguo.
> 
> ...



La penso esattamente come te. Ma vedi ci sono drammi della vita e di vario genere che non possono essere rapportati nella quotidianità. Alcuni eventi vanno oltre il destino, sono casualità o quasi, e se questi diventano drammi davvero gravi, bhe allora io mi tiro fuori dal discorso perchè oltre il non volermi addentrare nel discorso ( sensibilità mia) non potrei che esprimermi soltanto per illazione. E io non voglio dare un parere se per volontà mia non voglio addentrarmi nel dolore e non lo conosco essendoci passato.


----------



## nicola (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro danny...e se non era il collega sarebbe stato un altro fidati...


sono queste affermazioni che a me danno fastidio. Gratuite e senza fondamento.


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La penso esattamente come te. Ma vedi ci sono drammi della vita e di vario genere che non possono essere rapportati nella quotidianità. Alcuni eventi vanno oltre il destino, sono casualità o quasi, e se questi diventano drammi davvero gravi, bhe allora io mi tiro fuori dal discorso perchè oltre il non volermi addentrare nel discorso ( sensibilità mia) non potrei che esprimermi soltanto per illazione. E io non voglio dare un parere se per volontà mia non voglio addentrarmi nel dolore e non lo conosco essendoci passato.



Ciao 

lo rispetto ... 

ma è più quotidianità, 
di quello che si crede o pensa ... 
e a volte, l'estremo può anche
aiutare a capire il piccolo ... 

mi tiro fuori anch'io ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro danny...e se non era il collega sarebbe stato un altro fidati...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l5q9QgjojM


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Solo una sequenza di azioni che insieme danno un risultato che non è mai scontato.
> Come buttare una manciata di monete per aria, non cadranno mai nello stesso posto.
> Io sono qui... perché?
> ...


Se vuoi possiamo anche applicare la Legge di Murphy ... ma se non è destino, non dipende dalle nostre scelte e dipende tutto dal caso ... è come andare su una autostrada di 100 corsie e sperare di imbroccare quella che più ci aggrada ... quindi alla fine è tutta questione di culo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Nicola*



nicola ha detto:


> sono queste affermazioni che a me danno fastidio. Gratuite e senza fondamento.


A me danno fastidio le tue d affermazioni!Argomenta e vediamo...


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Se vuoi possiamo anche applicare la Legge di Murphy ... ma se non è destino, non dipende dalle nostre scelte e dipende tutto dal caso ... è come andare su una autostrada di 100 corsie e sperare di imbroccare quella che più ci aggrada ... quindi alla fine è tutta questione di culo.


Noi possiamo scegliere, e per buona parte la nostra vita dipende da noi.
Ma poi è nell'interazione con le decisioni degli altri che si misura il successo della nostra volontà.
Del resto nessuno sceglie di essere tradito, no, tanto per dire?


----------



## nicola (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me danno fastidio le tue d affermazioni!Argomenta e vediamo...


è riferito a ciò che hai detto. Come puoi affermare che se non fosse stato lui sarebbe accaduto lo stesso con un altro? Che certezze hai di questo? Mi sono perso qualcosa? E' una troia seriale la persona di cui parli? Tutto qua...


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Nicola*



nicola ha detto:


> è riferito a ciò che hai detto. Come puoi affermare che che se non fosse stato lui sarebbe accaduto lo stesso con un altro? Che certezze hai di questo? Mi sono perso qualcosa? E' una troia seriale la persona di cui parli? Tutto qua...


Non è questione di essere troia,ma di predisposizione,di apertura,che certezze hai tu del contrario?


----------



## nicola (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere troia,ma di predisposizione,di apertura,che certezze hai tu del contrario?


nessuna, appunto. Ma sei stato tu a dire di fidarsi di ciò che tu affemi. La tua è verità assoluta? Comunque sono punti di vista.


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Non è vero oscuro
Che predisposizione ?
Ho avuto un sacco di occasioni x tradire e mai passato x anticamera del cervello prima 
Mai!!
È arrivato lui certo
Ma al di la del tradimento ha aggiustato un sacco di cose in me che ti ci creda o no

Se sei una Troia lo sei sempre un infedele pure 
Poi ci sono altre situazioni 
Sempre di tradimento di tratta certo ma se non era lui era un altro non si tiene in piedi se no x altri tipi di donne


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Nicola*



nicola ha detto:


> è riferito a ciò che hai detto. Come puoi affermare che se non fosse stato lui sarebbe accaduto lo stesso con un altro? Che certezze hai di questo? Mi sono perso qualcosa? E' una troia seriale la persona di cui parli? Tutto qua...


Per fartela breve hai una predisposizione di fondo....!Se sei preso e stai bene non ti frega cazzi di altre donne o altri uomini,quindi cosa ti da fastidio di quello che scrivo?che scrivo una verità?e mi dispiace bello mio,per le cazzate leggete altri utenti....


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sei sei preso e stai bene 
Appunto

Puoi esserlo x un po e poi non più
Quindi non è predisposizione e questione di momenti

La predisposizione comporta che a prescindere da ciò che hai tradisci ( vedo loth Tebe ecc)


----------



## nicola (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per fartela breve hai una predisposizione di fondo....!Se sei preso e stai bene non ti frega cazzi di altre donne o altri uomini,quindi cosa ti da fastidio di quello che scrivo?che scrivo una verità?e mi dispiace bello mio,per le cazzate leggete altri utenti....


non mi da fastidio quello che dici oscuro, ma il come  lo dici ad una persona sapendo di ferirlo ulteriormente. Ma tant'è, nella vita si nasce fedeli, troie, luridi e anche senza tatto. Sempre punti di vista...


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per fartela breve hai una predisposizione di fondo....!*Se sei preso e stai bene non ti frega cazzi di altre donne o altri uomini,*quindi cosa ti da fastidio di quello che scrivo?che scrivo una verità?e mi dispiace bello mio,per le cazzate leggete altri utenti....


Vero quello in neretto.
Poi puo' capitare che in certi periodi non stai bene e non sei preso.
E in quel momento ti arriva uno che ti piace e a cui piace.
Non è così automatica la cosa come credi.
Anch'io ho avuto periodi in cui non stavo bene - li si chiama di solito "crisi".
Non ho tradito perché in quel momento non ho avuto alcuna "lei" che mi piacesse e mi ricambiasse.
Anche qui, destino?
No, caso.
Solo caso. 
Ma tu? Parlaci di te? Sei davvero così tutto di un pezzo?
Se capitasse a te un momento di crisi, cosa faresti?
Qual è la tua volontà e la tua libertà? Riesci a essere artefice del tuo destino o lasceresti che a guidarlo fosse un'altra persona?


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> non mi da fastidio quello che dici oscuro, ma il come  lo dici ad una persona sapendo di ferirlo ulteriormente. Ma tant'è, nella vita si nasce fedeli, troie, luridi e anche senza tatto. Sempre punti di vista...


Grazie Nicola.
No, Oscuro non mi ferisce, stai tranquillo.
Lui parla molto degli altri, ma poco di sè.
Forse non è così forte, e quindi quello che dice lo deve urlare o gestire così.
Forse. Non lo so neanch'io. Non lo conosco, e a ferirmi potrebbero riuscirci solo persone che conoscono me molto bene.
Mia moglie, o mia figlia. Gli affetti ti feriscono. Quelli sì.
Il tradimento è proprio questo, una ferita che ti apre una persona a cui vuoi bene.
Il resto... beh, qui c'è molto gossip... :mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Qui danny e'pieno di moralizzatori che volevano fare sto mestiere nella vita 
Non ci sono riusciti e vengono a farlo qui x illuminarci di immenso

Io invece quando stavo bene manco sapevo dell esistenza  di questo forum 
e meno che mai sarei stata qui a scrivere giorno e notte

Invece loro cosi sereni ed integerrimi perdono tempo e nella loro vita piena trovano il tempo di dedicarsi a noi poveri traditi o traditori che hanno perso la luce

Grazie davvero


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Vero quello in neretto.
> Poi puo' capitare che in certi periodi non stai bene e non sei preso.
> E in quel momento ti arriva uno che ti piace e a cui piace.
> Non è così automatica la cosa come credi.
> ...


I momenti di crisi capitano a tutti,poi c'è chi ha consapevolezza del fatto che tradire durante una crisi non porta a nessuno miglioramento anzi...!Resta un fatto:Se stai bene ed hai RISPETTO e STIMA per la persona che hai accanto proprio non ci pensi a tradire.Se volete raccontarvi altro fate pure.Rosa quello che scrivi tu non è vero.Lo hai visto speciale perchè in quel momento ti è sembrato speciale.Se hai un atteggiamento di chiusura e di benessere gli altri non li vedi.


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Noi possiamo scegliere, e per buona parte la nostra vita dipende da noi.
> Ma poi è nell'interazione con le decisioni degli altri che si misura il successo della nostra volontà.
> *Del resto nessuno sceglie di essere tradito, no, tanto per dire?*


Appunto ... nessuno lo sceglie eppure ... capita ma capitano anche molte altre cose e non solo il discorso del vaso ...
Pensare di piegare a nostro piacimento lo scorrere della nostra vita è, alla luce dei fatti, un'atto di superbia ... sperare di piegare a nostro piacimento lo scorrere della nostra vita è, alla luce dei fatti, un'atto di arroganza ... pensare che lo scorrere della nostra vita sia regolato dall'interazione con le scelte degli altri in risposta alle nostre è un'atto di umiltà che non ci eleverà certo a Dei ma che non ci ridurrà a schiavi ... dimenticavo il detto "Volere è Potere" funziona solo quando dice culo (e magari ci mettiamo pure del nostro ... ma sappiamo che non è mai sufficiente) perchè quando dice merda il detto viene modificato in "Io ci ho provato" ...


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Grazie Nicola.
> No, Oscuro non mi ferisce, stai tranquillo.
> Lui parla molto degli altri, ma poco di sè.
> Forse non è così forte, e quindi quello che dice lo deve urlare o gestire così.
> ...


Io non sono ne forte ne debole,non amo raccontarmi cazzate.Fine.Parlo molto di me,e se non ti piaccio e perchè sei poco incline ad ascoltare quello che non ti piace sentire,tu cerchi consensi,io dei consensi me ne frego.Ecco spiegato il motivo per il quale ti accompagni a quel grandissimo leccaculo del conte.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Rosa*



rosa3 ha detto:


> Qui danny e'pieno di moralizzatori che volevano fare sto mestiere nella vita
> Non ci sono riusciti e vengono a farlo qui x illuminarci di immenso
> 
> Io invece quando stavo bene manco sapevo dell esistenza  di questo forum
> ...


Sei patetica.Io ho tradito,ho sbagliato,ho mandato all'aria un matrimonio programmato a 6 mesi...,e ho strapagato.Quindi con me il vittimismo funziona poco.Funziona più assumersi le responsabilità delle proprie azioni....!


----------



## nicola (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> I momenti di crisi capitano a tutti,poi c'è chi ha consapevolezza del fatto che tradire durante una crisi non porta a nessuno miglioramento anzi...!Resta un fatto:Se stai bene ed hai RISPETTO e STIMA per la persona che hai accanto proprio non ci pensi a tradire.Se volete raccontarvi altro fate pure.Rosa quello che scrivi tu non è vero.Lo hai visto speciale perchè in quel momento ti è sembrato speciale.Se hai un atteggiamento di chiusura e di benessere gli altri non li vedi.


oscuro, io purtroppo sn capitato su questo forum da poco e mai ci avrei pensato, ahimè, prima. Non conosco la tua storia, ma credo dal maiuscolo che scrivi che anche tu hai "subito" in un modo irrispettoso, non so se come ho subito io da un amico ma immagino tu lo abbia subito. Ecco xchè mi sorprendo quando a pagina 2 scrivi "Quanto vi divertite ad infierire sul mio dramma  vero?che posto di merda sto forum", e poi affermare che una cosa sarebbe cmq accaduta. Sono sorpreso, tutto qua, non è un attacco.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Nicola*



nicola ha detto:


> oscuro, io purtroppo sn capitato su questo forum da poco e mai ci avrei pensato, ahimè, prima. Non conosco la tua storia, ma credo dal maiuscolo che scrivi che anche tu hai "subito" in un modo irrispettoso, non so se come ho subito io da un amico ma immagino tu lo abbia subito. Ecco xchè mi sorprendo quando a pagina 2 scrivi "Quanto vi divertite ad infierire sul mio dramma  vero?che posto di merda sto forum", e poi affermare che una cosa sarebbe cmq accaduta. Sono sorpreso, tutto qua, non è un attacco.


Ma quello è uno scherzo....fra me è ultimo?ma cosa leggete qui dentro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Nicola io ho subito da me stesso ed è la cosa peggiore,perche il nemico ero io....!


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> oscuro, io purtroppo sn capitato su questo forum da poco e mai ci avrei pensato, ahimè, prima. Non conosco la tua storia, ma credo dal maiuscolo che scrivi che anche tu hai "subito" in un modo irrispettoso, non so se come ho subito io da un amico ma immagino tu lo abbia subito. Ecco xchè mi sorprendo quando a pagina 2 scrivi "*Quanto vi divertite ad infierire sul mio dramma  vero?che posto di merda sto forum*", e poi affermare che una cosa sarebbe cmq accaduta. Sono sorpreso, tutto qua, non è un attacco.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: a volte le incomprensioni ...


----------



## nicola (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei patetica.Io ho tradito,ho sbagliato,ho mandato all'aria un matrimonio programmato a 6 mesi...,e ho strapagato.Quindi con me il vittimismo funziona poco.Funziona più assumersi le responsabilità delle proprie azioni....!


...il post qui sopra a cui ho risposto allora è un atto di ammissione al rispetto che TU non hai avuto e ne stai ancora pagando le conseguenze. Ripeto è pochi mesi che sn qui e nn conosco tutte le storie.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: a volte le incomprensioni ...


Ma hai capito questi come stanno?:rotfl:


----------



## nicola (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quello è uno scherzo....fra me è ultimo?ma cosa leggete qui dentro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Nicola io ho subito da me stesso ed è la cosa peggiore,perche il nemico ero io....!


AHO' MA IO GIA' STO BACATO DI MIO MO PURE  STE STRONZATE DEVO LEGGERE?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma hai capito questi come stanno?:rotfl:


Dammi atto che a "caldo" la sensibiltà è alle stelle ... basta poco per far salire la carogna


----------



## nicola (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma hai capito questi come stanno?:rotfl:


"questi come stanno" gia ti definisce da solo. Stammi bene.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Nicola*



nicola ha detto:


> ...il post qui sopra a cui ho risposto allora è un atto di ammissione al rispetto che TU non hai avuto e ne stai ancora pagando le conseguenze. Ripeto è pochi mesi che sn qui e nn conosco tutte le storie.


Ne ho pagato le conseguenze all'epoca,ho sbagliato io e solo io.Nessun se e nessun ma.E da quell'errore ho imparato e capito.Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità,chiuso quella storia dopo 5 anni,chiuso con la mia amante e son rimasto solo come un stronzo....per svariato tempo,facendo una vita non proprio tranquilla.....Ti basta?E certo non mi son messo a piagnucolare,che era il destino....,che la mia donna era stronza....,o la mia amante speciale....... Ero emotivamente infantile,non ero più preso,mi sentivo soffocare e mi sentivo figo a scoparmi una fuori con 6 anni più di me.Ero presuntuoso e coglione.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Nicola*



nicola ha detto:


> "questi come stanno" gia ti definisce da solo. Stammi bene.


Ma perchè ti sembra normale che mi incazzo per il mio cazzo grosso e non mi sento capito?ma non è evidente che possa essere uno scherzo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono ne forte ne debole,non amo raccontarmi cazzate.Fine.Parlo molto di me,e *se non ti piaccio* e perchè sei poco incline ad ascoltare quello che non ti piace sentire,tu cerchi consensi,io dei consensi me ne frego.Ecco spiegato *il motivo per il quale ti accompagni a quel grandissimo leccaculo del conte*.



Primo neretto: non è che non mi piaci. Mi sei indifferente come persona: ti rispondo quando mi sembra necessario risponderti in base a quello che scrivi, ma non so neppure chi sei.
Secondo neretto: in questa affermazione più di altre riconosco una tua superficialità dal punto di vista valutativo. Io mi comporto con tutti nella stessa maniera. Con il Conte esattamente come con te. Non potrebbe essere altrimenti. Io interagisco non con delle persone, ma con le loro idee, che qui vengono trascritte.
Ci conoscessimo, la tua affermazione avrebbe potuto anche essere discussa.
Ma non ci conosciamo, siamo degli avatar, in fin dei conti. Ti rendi conto delle proporzioni di quello che hai scritto?


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Non sono patetica di o solo che chiaramente se uno curve qui ha sbagliato e trovo inutile fare tante illazioni dare giudizi e fare facile ironia 

Tutto qui 
Con gente in difficoltà poi come danni o Nicola e che hanno il coraggio di cercare di guardare oltre

Fare i fighi  dietro un monitor poi con tanto di faccine e sorrisibi
X carità 

Vi saluto vah

Ma poi che lavoro fate che state sempre qui sopra?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Noi possiamo scegliere, e per buona parte la nostra vita dipende da noi.
> Ma poi è nell'interazione con le decisioni degli altri che si misura il successo della nostra volontà.
> Del resto nessuno sceglie di essere tradito, no, tanto per dire?





wolf ha detto:


> Appunto ... nessuno lo sceglie eppure ... capita ma capitano anche molte altre cose e non solo il discorso del vaso ...
> Pensare di piegare a nostro piacimento lo scorrere della nostra vita è, alla luce dei fatti, un'atto di superbia ... sperare di piegare a nostro piacimento lo scorrere della nostra vita è, alla luce dei fatti, un'atto di arroganza ... pensare che lo scorrere della nostra vita sia regolato dall'interazione con le scelte degli altri in risposta alle nostre è un'atto di umiltà che non ci eleverà certo a Dei ma che non ci ridurrà a schiavi ... dimenticavo il detto "Volere è Potere" funziona solo quando dice culo (e magari ci mettiamo pure del nostro ... ma sappiamo che non è mai sufficiente) perchè quando dice merda il detto viene modificato in "Io ci ho provato" ...



Siete totalmente fuoristrada. Chi tradisce compone la propria vita, chi viene tradito ne è una conseguenza che da adito a mosse interne di maturazione, e la ci stanno quelle scelte soggettive che fanno entrare in ballo delle scelte NOSTRE.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: non è che non mi piaci. Mi sei indifferente come persona: ti rispondo quando mi sembra necessario risponderti in base a quello che scrivi, ma non so neppure chi sei.
> Secondo neretto: in questa affermazione più di altre riconosco una tua superficialità dal punto di vista valutativo. Io mi comporto con tutti nella stessa maniera. Con il Conte esattamente come con te. Non potrebbe essere altrimenti. Io interagisco non con delle persone, ma con le loro idee, che qui vengono trascritte.
> Ci conoscessimo, la tua affermazione avrebbe potuto anche essere discussa.
> Ma non ci conosciamo, siamo degli avatar, in fin dei conti. Ti rendi conto delle proporzioni di quello che hai scritto?


Mi rendo benissimo conto.Io ti sono scomodo!Tu cerchi solo approvazioni per le tue discutibili condotte di vita.E se hai legato con il conte è solo perchè sposa le tue discutibili teorie.Confermo tutto.Forse invece dovresti aprire al confronto, fatti prendere almeno il dubbio che quello che scrive oscuro POTREBBE non piacerti ma essere giusto....!


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne ho pagato le conseguenze all'epoca,*ho sbagliato io e solo io*.Nessun se e nessun ma.E da quell'errore ho imparato e capito.Mi sono assunto le mie responsabilità,chiuso quella storia dopo 5 anni,chiuso con la mia amante e son rimasto solo come un stronzo....per svariato tempo,facendo una vita non proprio tranquilla.....Ti basta?E certo non mi son messo a piagnucolare,che era il destino....,che la mia donna era stronza....,o la mia amante speciale....... Ero emotivamente infantile,non ero più preso,mi sentivo soffocare e mi sentivo figo a scoparmi una fuori con 6 anni più di me.Ero presuntuoso e coglione.



Qui vieni fuori tu, finalmente. 
E le ragioni per cui, credo, tu sia così intransigente con gli altri/altre che commettono il tuo stesso errore, se di errore si può parlare, visto che è solo frutto di scelte.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*E*



rosa3 ha detto:


> Non sono patetica di o solo che chiaramente se uno curve qui ha sbagliato e trovo inutile fare tante illazioni dare giudizi e fare facile ironia
> 
> Tutto qui
> Con gente in difficoltà poi come danni o Nicola e che hanno il coraggio di cercare di guardare oltre
> ...


E tu che lavoro fai?


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi rendo benissimo conto.Io ti sono scomodo!Tu cerchi solo approvazioni per le tue discutibili condotte di vita.E* se hai legato con il conte* è solo perchè sposa le tue discutibili teorie.Confermo tutto.Forse invece dovresti aprire al confronto, fatti prendere almeno il dubbio che quello che scrive oscuro POTREBBE non piacerti ma essere giusto....!


Ma dove l'hai vista questa cosa?????


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Sei sei preso e stai bene
> Appunto
> 
> Puoi esserlo x un po e poi non più
> ...




Ciao carissima...sacrosanta verita'.In questi giorni sto conoscendo una grande zoccola,pensa e'sposata con un bellissimo uomo,da FB credo di avere capito qual'e'..non ha manco l'alibi'''che sono 30 che..''perche'non ha 55 anni,ma 35.Ma lo tradisce a raffica......


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*E no*



danny ha detto:


> Qui vieni fuori tu, finalmente.
> E le ragioni per cui, credo, tu sia così intransigente con gli altri/altre che commettono il tuo stesso errore, se di errore si può parlare, visto che è solo frutto di scelte.


E no,io vengo fuori sempre.Intransigente?e certo perchè con il mio errore mi stavo portando dietro la vita il futuro e i sentimenti di un'altra persona,che non meritava quello che ho fatto.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Siete totalmente fuoristrada. Chi tradisce compone la propria vita, chi viene tradito ne è una conseguenza che da adito a mosse interne di maturazione, e la ci stanno quelle scelte soggettive che fanno entrare in ballo delle scelte NOSTRE.


No, siamo sulla stessa strada.
Chi tradisce sceglie.
Chi è tradito non sceglie di essere tradito, ma sceglie come reagire.
Questo a grandi linee.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Ma dove l'hai vista questa cosa?????


Lui millanta questo, sembra fra voi ci sia un fitto scambio di mp....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ho visto oscuro in questi ultimi tre giorni cambiare, essere meno oscuro nelle risposte, e sta ricevendo calci in culo.

Oscù non ho letto tutto ma..... una parola è poco e due sono troppe. 

PS calci in culo per dire..... perchè nun c'è riuscite. no,no NO


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui millanta questo, sembra fra voi ci sia un fitto scambio di mp....:rotfl:


'mazza che gossip.
No, sono altri gli utenti con cui relaziono maggiormente in termini di mp.
Ma poi qual è il problema?
Se vuoi scrivimi anche tu che ti rispondo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho visto oscuro in questi ultimi tre giorni cambiare, essere meno oscuro nelle risposte, e sta ricevendo calci in culo.
> 
> Oscù non ho letto tutto ma..... una parola è poco e due sono troppe.
> 
> PS calci in culo per dire..... perchè nun c'è riuscite. no,no NO


Calci in culo?figurati sono abituato,ma d'altronde meglio come me che adulatore e incantatore di coglioni.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*



danny ha detto:


> 'mazza che gossip.
> No, sono altri gli utenti con cui relaziono maggiormente in termini di mp.
> Ma poi qual è il problema?
> Se vuoi scrivimi anche tu che ti rispondo.


Nessun problema,mi sembra evidente che ti relazioni con più gratificazione con chi ti da consensi.Per il resto fatti vostri.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, siamo sulla stessa strada.
> Chi tradisce sceglie.
> Chi è tradito non sceglie di essere tradito, ma sceglie come reagire.
> Questo a grandi linee.



Quando e se arriverà il giorno in cui danny, ultimo ecc ecc sono delle persone a se stanti poi ne riparliamo. io sono una persona soltanto. Mia moglie anche.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando e se arriverà il giorno in cui danny, ultimo ecc ecc sono delle persone a se stanti poi ne riparliamo. io sono una persona soltanto. Mia moglie anche.


Se scrivi quello che gli piace leggere sei simpatico,se scrivi quello che non vogliono leggere diventi moralizzatore e ti rispondono che lavoro fai?....questa è l'italia.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se scrivi quello che gli piace leggere sei simpatico,se scrivi quello che non vogliono leggere diventi moralizzatore e ti rispondono che lavoro fai?....questa è l'italia.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Clà ho letto a sprazzi, ecco perchè l'embolo di prima... e ho letto anche ma che lavoro fai e di figli oltre il monitor... 

Vabbè. 


Che poi sta diventando comune citare la morale, ma come mai?


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessun problema,mi sembra evidente c*he ti relazioni con più gratificazione con chi ti da consensi*.Per il resto fatti vostri.:up:


Ma non è vero.
Mi relaziono di più con chi mi fa riflettere, che è diverso.
Le critiche ci stanno, ma devono aiutare a comprendere, e di conseguenza a scegliere.
Se rimangono sulla superficie, sono del tutto inutili.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> *Qui danny e'pieno di moralizzatori che volevano fare sto mestiere nella vita
> Non ci sono riusciti e vengono a farlo qui x illuminarci di immenso*
> 
> Io invece quando stavo bene manco sapevo dell esistenza  di questo forum
> ...





rosa3 ha detto:


> Non è vero oscuro
> Che predisposizione ?
> Ho avuto un sacco di occasioni x tradire e mai passato x anticamera del cervello prima
> Mai!!
> ...



scusa, chi sarebbero i moralizzatori qui?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: non è che non mi piaci. Mi sei indifferente come persona: ti rispondo quando mi sembra necessario risponderti in base a quello che scrivi, ma non so neppure chi sei.
> Secondo neretto: in questa affermazione più di altre riconosco una tua superficialità dal punto di vista valutativo. Io mi comporto con tutti nella stessa maniera. Con il Conte esattamente come con te. Non potrebbe essere altrimenti. Io interagisco non con delle persone, ma con le loro idee, che qui vengono trascritte.
> Ci conoscessimo, la tua affermazione avrebbe potuto anche essere discussa.
> Ma non ci conosciamo, siamo degli avatar, in fin dei conti. Ti rendi conto delle proporzioni di quello che hai scritto?



male malissimo danny

sai da quanti anni conosco oscuro?
sai quanto mi fa riflettere anche se dice cose che a gente come me potrebbero fare MOLTO MA MOLTO DISPIACERE?
è da quando sono entrata qui che oscuro ogni tanto mi prende a schiaffi
poi ci siamo capiti e gli schaffi sono diventati ammonimenti
poi lui sa come la penso e io so come la pensa lui e possiamo tranquillamente mandarci a fare in culo
ma credimi che ti farebbe bene leggere un po' di più oscuro e un po' di meno certe pacchette sulle spalle da comunistelli-liberal-democratici-impanati nella psicologia d'accatto


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2014)

Vedi Oscuro... qui ci sono approdato perché non sapevo dove sbarcare...
Ero un naufrago che si è trovato in balia dei flutti.... e voi siete stati la mia zattera.
Tutte le vostre opinioni, tutto quello che avete scritto mi hanno aiutato a scegliere.
Mi hanno fatto capire. Anche le tue Oscuro, come quelle del Conte, di JB, di Farfalla, di Lothar, di Brunetta, di Gian, di Nicola, di Wolf, di Gatta80... etc etc
Ho relazionato in MP con persone che mi hanno dato più di una mano e che, pur non avendole mai incontrate, e questa è una cosa che mi manca un po', hanno saputo essermi vicino e darmi  affetto, comprensione oltre che ascoltarmi. Già ascoltare una persona che sta vivendo un momento di sofferenza è una gran cosa, credetemi.
E' un dono che fai a uno sconosciuto, un grande dono, davvero.
Ieri sera guardavo mia figlia che ballava su alcune canzoni in soggiorno. Ero ai fianco di mia moglie.
Ecco, io ero felice. Quanto è accaduto è servito a questo: ad avere ancora momenti di felicità con la mia famiglia ma soprattutto a comprendere cos'è la felicità per me, a saperla riconoscere giorno per giorno.
Tante cose non le vedi, non scorgi i gioielli che porti tutti i giorni.
Anche tu non li hai visti e li hai buttati via, e oggi ti rammarichi di quello che hai fatto.
Bisogna uscirne fuori, e in questo bisogna riuscire a dare fiducia alle persone, alle loro capacità, bisogna ascoltarle.
Ma per farlo bisogna prima ascoltare noi stessi e capire cosa vogliamo.
Ecco: questo è il vero destino.
Saperci ascoltare.
Per capire dove possiamo trovare il posto dove stare.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> male malissimo danny
> 
> sai da quanti anni conosco oscuro?
> sai quanto mi fa riflettere anche se dice cose che a gente come me potrebbero fare MOLTO MA MOLTO DISPIACERE?
> ...


Io ti ringrazio per le belle parole.Ma io non sono nessuno per ammonire te.E mi piacerebbe prenderti a schiaffi sul culo mentre sei a pecora e ti sbatto la faccia contro un muro...!Chiarita questa cosa, io ho rispetto le donne come te anche se tradiscono e sai perchè?perchè sei una vera.Tu mi lasci la possibilità di scegliere,io frequento chiara e so chi è chiara,quando dici tu e con chi dici tu giochi a carte scoperte.Fine.Non c'è nessuna ambiguità nei tuoi comportamenti,la troia non è quella che becca qualche cazzo a vento,è quella che ti fa credere di non beccarlo e poi prende un overdose di nerchia fra le natiche.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Vedi Oscuro... qui ci sono approdato perché non sapevo dove sbarcare...
> Ero un naufrago che si è trovato in balia dei flutti.... e voi siete stati la mia zattera.
> Tutte le vostre opinioni, tutto quello che avete scritto mi hanno aiutato a scegliere.
> Mi hanno fatto capire. Anche le tue Oscuro, come quelle del Conte, di JB, di Farfalla, di Lothar, di Brunetta, di Gian, di Nicola, di Wolf, di Gatta80... etc etc
> ...


No,io ho fatto la cosa giusta nel modo sbagliato,il più sbagliato possibile.E comunque anche se non condivido alcune tue cose,mi piace il tuo modo di porti.


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Quelli che fanno la morale a gente che è qui perché o ha sbagliato o è stata vittima di sbagli altrui vedi i traditi

E che se cercando di capire vengono ancora presi a schiaffoni
X me ci sono modi e modi

Poi scusami chiara ma tu a me personalmente non piaci e ho ben poco da spartire con te


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il destino siamo noi o noi siamo il destino?


Marzullo esci dal corpo di Oscuro, subito!


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Una che si era persa x un amante che l ha scagata e ora si scopa tutto ciò che si muove x sentirsi libera e realizzata e fa la figa dietro una tastiera
Senza contare quello che in privato raccontano di te

Comunque mi hanno spiegato come funziona qui una cricchia di gente che si conosce da anni e fa buon viso davanti più dietro x carità
Io sto qui x avere confronti con gente come brunetta sbriciolata sienne nausicae e snche danny nicola sono belli dentro ecc gente con le palle intelligente e profonda
Il resto fuffa


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Una che si era persa x un amante che l ha scagata e ora si scopa tutto ciò che si muove x sentirsi libera e realizzata e fa la figa dietro una tastiera
> Senza contare quello che in privato raccontano di te
> 
> Comunque mi hanno spiegato come funziona qui una cricchia di gente che si conosce da anni e fa buon viso davanti più dietro x carità
> ...


non ti pare una dichiarazione un po pesante? tu chi sei per giudicare


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Una che si era persa x un amante che l ha scagata e ora si scopa tutto ciò che si muove x sentirsi libera e realizzata e fa la figa dietro una tastiera
> Senza contare quello che in privato raccontano di te
> 
> Comunque mi hanno spiegato come funziona qui una cricchia di gente che si conosce da anni e fa buon viso davanti più dietro x carità
> ...


un sentito grazie...ahahah


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Tu*



rosa3 ha detto:


> Una che si era persa x un amante che l ha scagata e ora si scopa tutto ciò che si muove x sentirsi libera e realizzata e fa la figa dietro una tastiera
> Senza contare quello che in privato raccontano di te
> 
> Comunque mi hanno spiegato come funziona qui una cricchia di gente che si conosce da anni e fa buon viso davanti più dietro x carità
> ...


Io non sbaglio mai.....Poi sono io il moralista e quello che giudica male?ma come cazzo ti permetti di scrivere certe cose?meditate gente meditate,quando ad oscuro non piace qualcuno...c'è sempre un buon motivo...!


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ma se è un continuo giudicare qui fare i fighi fare ironia spiccia  prendere x il culo chi è più debole x poi calarsi le braghe davanti a chi magari racconta di tradimentix divertimento
Invece chi si arrovella dentro ( non io ) presi a schiaffoni e magari in quel momento non ne ha bisogno
Con tanto di risate 
Vorrei vederli fuori faccia faccia e con il loro vissuto che evidentemente dimenticano quando sono qui a scrivere
Sarò pesante però e' quel che penso x quel che leggo
Come chiunque qui e libero di pensare il peggio di me

Vi saluto 
Non mi piace questo posto
Non x quello che viene detto
X come 
A parte le persone che dicevo sopra che secondo me sono nelle anche nella via fuori di qui


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sbaglio mai.....Poi sono io il moralista e quello che giudica male?ma come cazzo ti permetti di scrivere certe cose?meditate gente meditate,quando ad oscuro non piace qualcuno...c'è sempre un buon motivo...!


Sarà già un problema non piacere a te oscuro
Mi permetto petche e quello che leggo e che una fracassata di persone pensa ma non dice, non davanti
E so di gente che se ne andata da qui proprio petche aveva capito certe dinsmiche e gente tutt altro che stupida
Buona continuazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Una che si era persa x un amante che l ha scagata e ora si scopa tutto ciò che si muove x sentirsi libera e realizzata e fa la figa dietro una tastiera
> Senza contare quello che in privato raccontano di te
> 
> *Comunque mi hanno spiegato come funziona qui una cricchia di gente che si conosce da anni e fa buon viso davanti più dietro x carità
> ...


ehm... Rosa... io non so chi ti abbia detto queste cose e perchè sei così... spiacevole con Chiara.
Chiara può essere dura, ma è da apprezzare proprio per quello.
Ed è dura perchè è secca e spesso non media... ma non cerca mai di ferire intenzionalmente, l'ho sempre letta in perfetta buona fede.
Nota una cosa però: chi ti ha detto quello che ho nerettato, ha fatto esattamente quello che hai descritto.
Comunque non condivido affatto questa visione del forum.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma se è un continuo giudicare qui fare i fighi fare ironia spiccia  prendere x il culo chi è più debole x poi calarsi le braghe davanti a chi magari racconta di tradimentix divertimento
> Invece chi si arrovella dentro ( non io ) presi a schiaffoni e magari in quel momento non ne ha bisogno
> Con tanto di risate
> Vorrei vederli fuori faccia faccia e con il loro vissuto che evidentemente dimenticano quando sono qui a scrivere
> ...


Povera donna hai ragione siamo dei bricconi e cattivoni,voi delle povere vittime,che prendete a gratis insulti di ogni genere,però se arriva il solito cretino che vi adula sempre per i suoi sporchi giochetti questo posto è bello.Addio e a non rivederci.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Una che si era persa x un amante che l ha scagata e ora si scopa tutto ciò che si muove x sentirsi libera e realizzata e fa la figa dietro una tastiera
> Senza contare quello che in privato raccontano di te
> 
> Comunque mi hanno spiegato come funziona qui una cricchia di gente che si conosce da anni e fa buon viso davanti più dietro x carità
> ...


quello che hai scritto dimostra che non sei qui solo per il confronto.che te frega di chi si conosce o no?
dipende anche quello che lasci intendere te cara...
a me nessuno si e' mai permesso di raccontare i cazzi privati degli altri o bene e/o male di altri utenti....
sei tu stai al gioco.....che colpa abbiamo noi.....
epoi pure sta cosa.....chi piace chi non piace.....nonc'e' da piacere o meno....
ci sono utenti che sul piano "tradimento" non piacciono manco a me.....ma in altre discussioni mi hanno dato tantissimo....anche la mia migliore amica sul piano "politico" non mi piace...eppure......
stai coi piedi a terra


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma se è un continuo giudicare qui fare i fighi fare ironia spiccia  prendere x il culo chi è più debole x poi calarsi le braghe davanti a chi magari racconta di tradimentix divertimento
> Invece chi si arrovella dentro ( non io ) presi a schiaffoni e magari in quel momento non ne ha bisogno
> Con tanto di risate
> Vorrei vederli fuori faccia faccia e con il loro vissuto che evidentemente dimenticano quando sono qui a scrivere
> ...


Vabbe' vai ma sarai sempre nelle mie preghiere...sniff...sniff....

:triste::triste::triste:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Quelli che fanno la morale a gente che è qui perché o ha sbagliato o è stata vittima di sbagli altrui vedi i traditi
> 
> E che se cercando di capire vengono ancora presi a schiaffoni
> X me ci sono modi e modi
> ...


Ci credo che non ti piaccio, sono l'unica che ti mette di fronte alle palle che ti racconti da sola.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Fa*



rosa3 ha detto:


> Sarà già un problema non piacere a te oscuro
> Mi permetto petche e quello che leggo e che una fracassata di persone pensa ma non dice, non davanti
> E so di gente che se ne andata da qui proprio petche aveva capito certe dinsmiche e gente tutt altro che stupida
> Buona continuazione


Devi fare i nomi.Ma non hai le palle,come quelli che difendi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devi fare i nomi.Ma non hai le palle,come quelli che difendi.


ma non capisco perchè questi siano andati via senza dire in chiaro che c'era quest'atmosfera, secondo loro. Non mi pare ci volesse un coraggio da leoni.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Tanto*

Tanto io credo di conoscere il nome di questo stronzo che contatta i nuovi entrati per raccontare fandonie e cazzate.ehh ma io aspetto solo che salti fuori qualcosa,poi le sue chiappe saranno oggetto delle mie attenzioni e di cose da divulgare ne ho....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Una che si era persa x un amante che l ha scagata e ora si scopa tutto ciò che si muove x sentirsi libera e realizzata e fa la figa dietro una tastiera
> Senza contare quello che in privato raccontano di te
> 
> Comunque mi hanno spiegato come funziona qui una cricchia di gente che si conosce da anni e fa buon viso davanti più dietro x carità
> ...


Belle affermazioni, nella miglior tradizione dello svantaggio (cit.)
Vedi la differenza fra me e te? 
Io non i ho mai scritto certe cose perché non mi piaci, ma perché, come ha spiegato bene farfalla in un altro thread, affermo con franchezza quello che penso come farei (e ho fatto )con un'amica: invece tu dimostri ampiamente quello che ho commentato in un thread pochi giorni fa con annablume. Una non ti piace e tiri fuori il peggior repertorio di frasi fatte e cliché ( troia, ti scopi tutto....)
Ma non preoccuparti, sei in buona compagnia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto io credo di conoscere il nome di questo stronzo che contatta i nuovi entrati per raccontare fandonie e cazzate.ehh ma io aspetto solo che salti fuori qualcosa,poi le sue chiappe saranno oggetto delle mie attenzioni e di cose da divulgare ne ho....


Credo che tu ti sbagli, Oscuro. Ma a parte questo, io mi chiedo che attendibilità possa vere una persona che parla alle spalle di un'altra dicendo che questa parla alle spalle. 
Vabbè.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... Rosa... io non so chi ti abbia detto queste cose e perchè sei così... spiacevole con Chiara.
> Chiara può essere dura, ma è da apprezzare proprio per quello.
> Ed è dura perchè è secca e spesso non media... ma non cerca mai di ferire intenzionalmente, l'ho sempre letta in perfetta buona fede.
> Nota una cosa però: chi ti ha detto quello che ho nerettato, ha fatto esattamente quello che hai descritto.
> Comunque non condivido affatto questa visione del forum.


Grazie sbriciolata, mi hai descritto bene. A volte non medio, é vero.
A volte alzo il dito medio e basta :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie sbriciolata, mi hai descritto bene. A volte non medio, é vero.
> A volte alzo il dito medio e basta :mrgreen:


eh, lo faccio anche io ogni tanto


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il destino, il fato.
> l'inevitabilità di un gesto, di un azione.
> io al destino ci credo.
> secondo me ci è stata assegnata una nascita,
> ...


Se per qualcosa di più grande intendi l'infinità dell'universo, beh sì, nel senso che posso sentirmi una piccola parte di tutta quell'energia, ma non un ingranaggio di qualcosa che subisco passivamente.
Sono più per il "chi semina, raccoglie" e sul rispetto dello spazio degli altri.
Certe volte penso che, in questa vita, sto "scontando" un certo karma... ma non sono buddista o cose del genere... forse è solo un cercare di giustificare la sfiga o la cattiveria o le ferite profonde.

:smile:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se per qualcosa di più grande intendi l'infinità dell'universo, beh sì, nel senso che posso sentirmi una piccola parte di tutta quell'energia, ma non un ingranaggio di qualcosa che subisco passivamente.
> Sono più per il "chi semina, raccoglie" e sul rispetto dello spazio degli altri.
> Certe volte penso che, in questa vita, sto "scontando" un certo karma... ma non sono buddista o cose del genere... forse è solo un cercare di giustificare la sfiga o la cattiveria o le ferite profonde.
> 
> :smile:


Non ti fai mancare gnente...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo che tu ti sbagli, Oscuro. Ma a parte questo, io mi chiedo che attendibilità possa vere una persona che parla alle spalle di un'altra dicendo che questa parla alle spalle.
> Vabbè.


Che poi c'e' na' bella differenza tra parlare al limite in privato di cazzi raccontati qua in chiaro o di cazzi saputi con confidenze personali e dirette....

pero' me sa che la seconda sara' prossima disciplina olimpica...:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non ti fai mancare gnente...:mrgreen:



No, devo dire che ho un bel campionario nel mio bagaglio emotivo...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, devo dire che ho un bel campionario nel mio bagaglio emotivo...


vedo...pensa positivo invece e pija la vita di sguincio...:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2014)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti ringrazio per le belle parole.Ma io non sono nessuno per ammonire te.E mi piacerebbe prenderti a schiaffi sul culo mentre sei a pecora e ti sbatto la faccia contro un muro...!Chiarita questa cosa, io ho rispetto le donne come te anche se tradiscono e sai perchè?perchè sei una vera.Tu mi lasci la possibilità di scegliere,io frequento chiara e so chi è chiara,quando dici tu e con chi dici tu giochi a carte scoperte.Fine.Non c'è nessuna ambiguità nei tuoi comportamenti,la troia non è quella che becca qualche cazzo a vento,è quella che ti fa credere di non beccarlo e poi prende un overdose di nerchia fra le natiche.


come sempre debbo associarmi alle sue deduzioni.

la grande verità è proprio questa: alla fine,quando ci si guarda dentro...si capisce che quello che fa male non è il sesso,ma l'inganno.

è nella capacità di ammettere a se stessi in primis ed al mondo in seconda battuta chi si è,cosa si cerca e cosa si propone agli altri che dovrebbe stare la differenza tra Uomo (o Donna) e mezzi di deambulazione di genitali in fiamme


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il destino, il fato.
> l'inevitabilità di un gesto, di un azione.
> io al destino ci credo.
> secondo me ci è stata assegnata una nascita,
> ...


Sì.

Io ho sempre avuto delle intuizioni su ciò che sarebbe accaduto (in sogno, ma non solo), che mi fanno pensare che in fondo ci muoviamo su una linea già tracciata.

Questo non è in contraddizione però con l'idea che siamo noi a scegliere, in parte, il nostro cammino. Ma le occasioni, le opportunità, le strade che possiamo percorrere secondo me sono stabilite in un progetto ben più ampio.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Esimio Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> come sempre debbo associarmi alle sue deduzioni.
> 
> la grande verità è proprio questa: alla fine,quando ci si guarda dentro...si capisce che quello che fa male non è il sesso,ma l'inganno.
> 
> è nella capacità di ammettere a se stessi in primis ed al mondo in seconda battuta chi si è,cosa si cerca e cosa si propone agli altri che dovrebbe stare la differenza tra Uomo (o Donna) e mezzi di deambulazione di genitali in fiamme


Vede professore io e lei di chiappe frantumate ne abbiamo viste,noi siamo profondi conoscitori di vita,di vita vissuta.Abbiam vissuto tutto sulle nostre palle,qui dentro son tutti teorici,ma la vita nella sua essenza,nelle sue sfumature,nelle sue dinamiche è roba nostra.Qui parlano,consigliano,deducono,non capiscono amabilmente un cazzo,io li lascio fare,sicuro che un mio intervento o un suo intervento possa ristabilire una realtà di fatto.Per guardarsi dentro bisogna avere due coglioni fumanti,forse tre,la nostra forza è nella consapevolezza delle nostre fragilità.Spesso oscuro è inviso a questi 4 cialtroni e pecoroni,la verità è che fra professionisti di vita,non c'è bisogno di spiegazioni ci si capisce al volo.Questi vanno in crisi davanti ad una cassiera ammiccante,stanno fermi a cazzo dritto,sognanti  come i bimbetti davanti ad un bel pornazzo di jessica rizzo.La sua presenza all'interno di questo forum è basilare,i suoi interventi sono linfa vitale per questi 4 cialtroni del cazzo,e le confido che quello che mi fa male spesso è la riluttanza di queste anime miserrime davanti al nostro sapere.Professor perplesso,quando hai conosciuto l'inferno anche il purgatorio ti sembra il paradiso,lasciamoli con il loro pisellino inerme davanti ad un cassiera....noi sappiamo cos'è l'inferno.Arrrivederla e distinti saluti.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo che tu ti sbagli, Oscuro. Ma a parte questo, io mi chiedo che attendibilità possa vere una persona che parla alle spalle di un'altra dicendo che questa parla alle spalle.
> Vabbè.


Ehheh cara sbriciolata spero di sbagliare anche io però.....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ehheh cara sbriciolata spero di sbagliare anche io però.....!


fidati:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il destino, il fato.
> l'inevitabilità di un gesto, di un azione.
> io al destino ci credo.
> secondo me ci è stata assegnata una nascita,
> ...


Sì, ci credo quasi sempre del destino.
Quando le cose vanno male non so come altro fare a non darmi una colpa che di solito non ho, o non ho in pieno oppure c'è qualche speranza che riesca ad autoconvincermi di aver fatto tutto l'umanamente possibile.
Per questo ho una certa tendenza a considerare l'umanamente possibile una cosa da poco, una quisquilia da nulla in confronto alle sfere celesti che ruotano da sempre nell'universo senza fine ed un piccolo e trascurabile soffio contro un muro che più alto e forte di così proprio non poteva essere costruito.
E i secondi scorrono via veloci nella fuga a mille e più mani che è l'esistenza, nella quale la partitura è sempre sovrapposta a disegni di bambini che hanno chiuso gli occhi credendo di star sognando per non aprirli mai più ed a fiori che non sono mai sbocciati perchè alla loro pallida Primavera seguì subito l'Inverno, così scorre anche la mia volontà acerba di accettare quello che è stato fatto, ciò che è stato sbagliato ed anche e soprattutto quel che sarebbe potuto essere stato fatto meglio, prima e con minor fatica.
Io guardo alle cose che vengono da sole, assieme ai giorni, assieme alla gente che passa e che non rivedrò se non nei miei ricordi sbagliati, nei pensieri malnati e nei fotogrammi staccati di una pellicola ferma nella sala vuota su uno schermo bianco.
Ed è bianco anche lo schermo che mi paro davanti con i verbi eleganti, appellandomi ai santi, per fare di me quello che ero nei sogni che avevo prima di alzarmi al mattino.

Anch'io sono stato bambino.

Oppure.

No, non ci credo quasi mai nel destino.
Quando penso che le mie fantasie romantiche con Isla Fisher si possono ancora avverare prima della sua menopausa, o della mia.
Perchè il destino è stata la prima produzione veramente fordiana adi un bene, in catena di montaggio, con quelle parche crumire e senzaddio che ne mettevano insieme uno per ciascuno che apriva gli occhi, forse perchè gli occhi sarebbe stato meglio che non li avesse mai aperti o forse proprio per non permettergli di tornare indietro, dove si stava meglio.
Il destino non c'è, quando  ti va bene, e pensi che sia stato inventato in Germania sul finire della seconda guerra mondiale assieme alle V2 che mancavano quasi sempre il bersaglio e non riuscivano a colpire le fabbriche di dandy spaziali coi quali la perfida Albione avrebbe invaso il mondo intero negli anni sessanta.
E c'è da credere che non esista, e non perchè lo dicono e lo sostengono con forza le lobby consociate del maggiori produttori di purganti per cavalli ed anche quelle degli UMA, gli animali sconosciuti, come il chupacabras, il sasquatch e la fidanzata fedele, ma soprattutto perchè se fai qualcosa le cose cambiano, almeno un po', almeno qualche volta.
Quando non sei disperato e stanco, come un capriolo sepolto nella neve che si lascia morire, come un bambino che non ha da mangiare e come un uomo che guarda piangendo la sua donna andare.

Oppure.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì, ci credo quasi sempre del destino.
> Quando le cose vanno male non so come altro fare a non darmi una colpa che di solito non ho, o non ho in pieno oppure c'è qualche speranza che riesca ad autoconvincermi di aver fatto tutto l'umanamente possibile.
> Per questo ho una certa tendenza a considerare l'umanamente possibile una cosa da poco, una quisquilia da nulla in confronto alle sfere celesti che ruotano da sempre nell'universo senza fine ed un piccolo e trascurabile soffio contro un muro che più alto e forte di così proprio non poteva essere costruito.
> E i secondi scorrono via veloci nella fuga a mille e più mani che è l'esistenza, nella quale la partitura è sempre sovrapposta a disegni di bambini che hanno chiuso gli occhi credendo di star sognando per non aprirli mai più ed a fiori che non sono mai sbocciati perchè alla loro pallida Primavera seguì subito l'Inverno, così scorre anche la mia volontà acerba di accettare quello che è stato fatto, ciò che è stato sbagliato ed anche e soprattutto quel che sarebbe potuto essere stato fatto meglio, prima e con minor fatica.
> ...


:smile: :inlove: :smile:


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :smile: :inlove: :smile:


ʘ‿ʘ

͡° ͜ʖ ͡°

ಠ_ಠ

ಥ_ಥ


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2014)

madonnina bella!!!!!

che piega che ha preso questo 3D...
non pensavo.

sarà colpa del destino????

però devo dire che barby ha scritto, 
una delle più belle riflessioni sul destino,
che io abbia mai letto.


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vedo...pensa positivo invece e pija la vita di sguincio...:mrgreen:


:mrgreen:
Stermy, tutto sommato penso di essere una persona positiva: sorrido molto, sono accogliente e, ultimamente, prendo la vita "di petto", cercando il più possibile di evitare di prenderla in quel posto (edit: culo).


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì, ci credo quasi sempre del destino.
> Quando le cose vanno male non so come altro fare a non darmi una colpa che di solito non ho, o non ho in pieno oppure c'è qualche speranza che riesca ad autoconvincermi di aver fatto tutto l'umanamente possibile.
> Per questo ho una certa tendenza a considerare l'umanamente possibile una cosa da poco, una quisquilia da nulla in confronto alle sfere celesti che ruotano da sempre nell'universo senza fine ed un piccolo e trascurabile soffio contro un muro che più alto e forte di così proprio non poteva essere costruito.
> E i secondi scorrono via veloci nella fuga a mille e più mani che è l'esistenza, nella quale la partitura è sempre sovrapposta a disegni di bambini che hanno chiuso gli occhi credendo di star sognando per non aprirli mai più ed a fiori che non sono mai sbocciati perchè alla loro pallida Primavera seguì subito l'Inverno, così scorre anche la mia volontà acerba di accettare quello che è stato fatto, ciò che è stato sbagliato ed anche e soprattutto quel che sarebbe potuto essere stato fatto meglio, prima e con minor fatica.
> ...


:inlove:

@Sbriciolata: amore platonico il mio! :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> @Sbriciolata: amore platonico il mio! :smile:


brava, stavo già affilando il machete


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> come sempre debbo associarmi alle sue deduzioni.
> 
> la grande verità è proprio questa: alla fine,quando ci si guarda dentro...si capisce che quello che fa male non è il sesso,ma l'inganno.
> 
> *è nella capacità di ammettere a se stessi in primis ed al mondo in seconda battuta chi si è,cosa si cerca e cosa si propone agli altri che dovrebbe stare la differenza* tra Uomo (o Donna) e mezzi di deambulazione di genitali in fiamme





oscuro ha detto:


> Vede professore io e lei di chiappe frantumate ne abbiamo viste,noi siamo profondi conoscitori di vita,di vita vissuta.Abbiam vissuto tutto sulle nostre palle,qui dentro son tutti teorici,ma la vita nella sua essenza,nelle sue sfumature,nelle sue dinamiche è roba nostra.Qui parlano,consigliano,deducono,non capiscono amabilmente un cazzo,io li lascio fare,sicuro che un mio intervento o un suo intervento possa ristabilire una realtà di fatto.*Per guardarsi dentro bisogna avere due coglioni fumanti,forse tre,la nostra forza è nella consapevolezza delle nostre fragilità.*Spesso oscuro è inviso a questi 4 cialtroni e pecoroni,la verità è che fra professionisti di vita,non c'è bisogno di spiegazioni ci si capisce al volo.Questi vanno in crisi davanti ad una cassiera ammiccante,stanno fermi a cazzo dritto,sognanti  come i bimbetti davanti ad un bel pornazzo di jessica rizzo.La sua presenza all'interno di questo forum è basilare,i suoi interventi sono linfa vitale per questi 4 cialtroni del cazzo,e le confido che quello che mi fa male spesso è la riluttanza di queste anime miserrime davanti al nostro sapere.Professor perplesso,*quando hai conosciuto l'inferno anche il purgatorio ti sembra il paradiso*,lasciamoli con il loro pisellino inerme davanti ad un cassiera....noi sappiamo cos'è l'inferno.Arrrivederla e distinti saluti.


Nonostante i vostri interventi coloriti, quoto i neretti. :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io credo solo nel Caso che tende al Caos e ci fa muovere a Cazzo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> brava, stavo già affilando il machete


:scared:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto vi divertite ad infierire sul mio dramma  vero?che posto di merda sto forum.


In effetti dover indossare mutande corazzate è un dramma


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Lola*



lolapal ha detto:


> Nonostante i vostri interventi coloriti, quoto i neretti. :smile:


Il mio non era un intervento colorito,il mio intervento profuma di vita,di conoscenza,di sapere.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti dover indossare mutande corazzate è un dramma


Ma no,mi devo far fare le mutande su misura.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro danny...e se non era il collega sarebbe stato un altro fidati...


Questa è un'altra idea di ineluttabilità del destino


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,mi devo far fare le mutande su misura.


E poi dicono che il destino non esiste. Uno il pisello mica se lo costruisce. Se nasci con un'anaconda te la ritrovi e basta. Non è che puoi scegliere

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Buscopan*



Buscopann ha detto:


> E poi dicono che il destino non esiste. Uno il pisello mica se lo costruisce. Se nasci con un'anaconda te la ritrovi e basta. Non è che puoi scegliere
> 
> Buscopann


Non hai idea di quanto è condizionante poi....!Secondo me un uomo viene condizionato caratterialmente dal suo pisello....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> cazzata mostruosa. Scusami.
> Il destino è cio che siamo noi, le nostre azioni che compiamo e nulla più. Chi parla di destino è chi non ha avuto la forza di perseguire ciò che voleva e si è perso in una decisione  contraria. Si parla di destino solo per evidenziare un errore commesso e MAI per una giusta decisione presa.


Dissento, Mariella era una ragazza di quindici anni che  correva lungo un marciapiede per tornare a casa, pioveva forte, le sue amiche dietro lei correvano ridendo, le macchine lungo la strada proseguivano il loro percorso, una di esse sbandò' leggermente nemmeno tanto fatto sta che frenando sembro' che potesse uscire fuori strada, Mariella che  era la più vicina all'auto fece un balzo indietro, istinto puro istinto ma così facendo perse l'equilibrio e cadde all'indietro battendo violentemente la base del collo sul cordolo sporgente del marciapiede, un colpo secco improvviso, il collo spezzato Mariella è morta così, l'auto nel frattempo che non aveva mai invaso il marciapiede era passata indenne solo un piccolo spavento per il conducente quando aveva sbandato un po' .... Nessuna scelta , istinto per chi guidava l'auto, istinto per Mariella ...si talvolta il destino ci frega ...


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non hai idea di quanto è condizionante poi....!Secondo me un uomo viene condizionato caratterialmente dal suo pisello....


Quindi quando una ti lascia dicendoti che c'è incompatibilità caratteriale, in realtà ti sta dicendo che ce l'hai troppo piccolo o troppo grande?

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,mi devo far fare le mutande su misura.


D'amianto immagino :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> qualsiasi decisione presa con la testa la considero mia. Se devo parlare di destino posso immaginare che mentre cammino x il corso mi cade un vaso in testa. Quello è destino ..e sfiga.
> E poi scusami se devo dirla tutta (e l'ho gia scritta qst cosa), lei un giorno mi ha detto :<< era destino che accadesse>>. Posso dire che ho sul cazzo questa parola?.


Ah ecco mi sembrava che esistesse solo il raziocinio


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il destino come la sfiga e' una stronzata inventata per giustificare la nostra vita piu' o meno di merda...:mrgreen:
> 
> perche' e' sempre meglio dare la colpa a qualcuno o qualcosa che a noi...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ari dissento per il motivo prima raccontato


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio non era un intervento colorito,il mio intervento profuma di vita,di conoscenza,di sapere.


Quindi pieno di colore! :smile:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Buscopan*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Quindi quando una ti lascia dicendoti che c'è incompatibilità caratteriale, in realtà ti sta dicendo che ce l'hai troppo piccolo o troppo grande?
> 
> Buscopann


E che ne so?io ti parlo per esperienza,son stato lasciato solo dal mio primo amore,poi quando le storie son finite...ci son stati sempre"strani"ritorni,infondo quelli come me ti danno dipendenza,ti fanno stare molto bene e molto male...alla fine alle donne mancano sempre quelli come me...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che ne so?io ti parlo per esperienza,son stato lasciato solo dal mio primo amore,poi quando le storie son finite...ci son stati sempre"strani"ritorni,infondo quelli come me ti danno dipendenza,ti fanno stare molto bene e molto male...alla fine alle donne mancano sempre quelli come me...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei un esperto di amori karmici allora..quelli che ritornano.
Sei tu che dai dipendenza o l'anaconda? :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## eagle (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il destino, il fato.
> l'inevitabilità di un gesto, di un azione.
> io al destino ci credo.
> secondo me ci è stata assegnata una nascita,
> ...


Credere al destino e un modo per giustificare le nostre azioni


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Sei un esperto di amori karmici allora..quelli che ritornano.
> Sei tu che dai dipendenza o l'anaconda? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Tutto l'insieme.Anche la mia stronzaggine.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Credere al destino e un modo per giustificare le nostre azioni


Dall'avatar e dalla massima che hai scritto mi ricordi Toro Seduto o Penna Bianca. Chi sei dei due? 

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*E*



eagle ha detto:


> Credere al destino e un modo per giustificare le nostre azioni


E le azioni degli altri che inficiano la nostra vita?


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto l'insieme.Anche la mia stronzaggine.


Ma quale stronzaggine sù...che non ti crede nessuno 

Buscopann


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dall'avatar e dalla massima che hai scritto mi ricordi Toro Seduto o Penna Bianca. Chi sei dei due?
> 
> Buscopann


Un uomo che stimo ... ecco chi è Eagle ...


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E le azioni degli altri che inficiano la nostra vita?


Probabilmente ... destino :incazzato:


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E le azioni degli altri che inficiano la nostra vita?


Beh, anche quelle possono non dipendere dal destino, ma dal livello di stronzaggine degli altri...


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Un uomo che stimo ... ecco chi è Eagle ...


Ma io stimo anche Toro Seduto e Penna Bianca. 

Ad ogni modo non potevi proprio presentarmelo meglio di così :up:

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma quale stronzaggine sù...che non ti crede nessuno
> 
> Buscopann


Eh...sono uno intransigente.Intransigente con me stesso,e anche con chi ho intorno,purtroppo sono anche crudo ogni tanto.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh, anche quelle possono non dipendere dal destino, ma dal livello di stronzaggine degli altri...


Si..però io continuo a dire che...insomma...non è che decidiamo dove nascere...e non è che scegliamo i nostri genitori.
Dire che il destino non esiste è una cavolata. Scriviamo noi le pagine della nostra vita, ma sul libro che ci viene consegnato all'inizio della nostra vita. E a seconda del libro che ti danno i limiti delle pagine son diversi per ciascuno di noi.

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ari dissento per il motivo prima raccontato


Dissento dal tuo dissenso perche' le situazioni da me citate implicano il controllo che potremmo esercitare ma che tante volte non vogliamo o sappiamo esercitare ed invochiamo sto destino come er prezzemolo solo per metterci na' pezza...

diverso e' se un aereo ti piomba dentro casa tua de notte ove non hai tu chiaramente il controllo della situescion...

al limite ti concedo l'invocazione del destino solo sui fatti che non possono essere soggetti al tuo controllo ma per favore evitate d'invocare il destino ineluttabile quando ve fate scopa' dall'amante e cercate de nun fa' inkazza' er maritozzo...


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh...sono uno intransigente.Intransigente con me stesso,e anche con chi ho intorno,purtroppo sono *anche crudo *ogni tanto.


Anche il prosciutto è crudo..ma è buonissimo lo stesso 

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Bravo*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Dissento dal tuo dissenso perche' le situazioni da me citate implicano il controllo che potremmo esercitare ma che tante volte non vogliamo o sappiamo esercitare ed invochiamo sto destino come er prezzemolo solo per metterci na' pezza...
> 
> diverso e' se un aereo ti piomba dentro casa tua de notte ove non hai tu chiaramente il controllo della situescion...
> 
> al limite ti concedo l'invocazione del destino solo sui fatti che non possono essere soggetti al tuo controllo ma per favore evitate d'invocare il destino ineluttabile quando ve fate scopa' dall'amante e cercate de nun fa' inkazza' er maritozzo...


Tanto di cappella.:up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche il prosciutto è crudo..ma è buonissimo lo stesso
> 
> Buscopann


Si,similitudine azzeccata.Adoro il San daniele.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Sarà già un problema non piacere a te oscuro
> Mi permetto petche e quello che leggo e che una fracassata di persone pensa ma non dice, non davanti
> E so di gente che se ne andata da qui proprio petche aveva capito certe dinsmiche e gente tutt altro che stupida
> Buona continuazione


Onestamente son qui da un anno sono entrata senza conoscere nessuno (come la mGgior parte qui immagino) e sono entrata in un periodo un po' turbolento nessuno ha cercato di irretirmi, alcuni mi hanno inviato MP ma non certo coercitivi ne giudicanti verso altri, nemmeno avvisi ai naviganti ho ricevuto e tuttora è così, quindi le cose son  due o tutte ste dinamiche non esistono o io do un'idea di me di persona poco influenzabile quindi i fantomatici "massoni" mi evitano :smile: Io propendo per la prima ipotesi


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,similitudine azzeccata.*Adoro il San daniele*.


Un paio di ore fa son passato da lì

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Una che si era persa x un amante che l ha scagata e ora si scopa tutto ciò che si muove x sentirsi libera e realizzata e fa la figa dietro una tastiera
> Senza contare quello che in privato raccontano di te
> 
> Comunque mi hanno spiegato come funziona qui una cricchia di gente che si conosce da anni e fa buon viso davanti più dietro x carità
> ...


In questo caso  son felice di esser Fuffa :mrgreen:Senza invidia alcuna eeehh!!!


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto di cappella.:up:


grassie ma sto gia' a posto de mio...


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Onestamente son qui da un anno sono entrata senza conoscere nessuno (come la mGgior parte qui immagino) e sono entrata in un periodo un po' turbolento nessuno ha cercato di irretirmi, alcuni mi hanno inviato MP ma non certo coercitivi ne giudicanti verso altri, nemmeno avvisi ai naviganti ho ricevuto e tuttora è così, quindi le cose son  due o tutte ste dinamiche non esistono o io do un'idea di me di persona poco influenzabile quindi i fantomatici "massoni" mi evitano :smile: Io propendo per la prima ipotesi


idem

Fiamaaaaaa!!!
:bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quello che hai scritto dimostra che non sei qui solo per il confronto.che te frega di chi si conosce o no?
> dipende anche quello che lasci intendere te cara...
> *a me nessuno si e' mai permesso di raccontare i cazzi privati degli altri o bene e/o male di altri utenti....
> sei tu stai al gioco.....che colpa abbiamo noi....*.
> ...


Appunto invece di usare gli mp per gli spettegoless sarebbe meglio si facesse altro :singleeye: Che mondo :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dissento, Mariella era una ragazza di quindici anni che  correva lungo un marciapiede per tornare a casa, pioveva forte, le sue amiche dietro lei correvano ridendo, le macchine lungo la strada proseguivano il loro percorso, una di esse sbandò' leggermente nemmeno tanto fatto sta che frenando sembro' che potesse uscire fuori strada, Mariella che  era la più vicina all'auto fece un balzo indietro, istinto puro istinto ma così facendo perse l'equilibrio e cadde all'indietro battendo violentemente la base del collo sul cordolo sporgente del marciapiede, un colpo secco improvviso, il collo spezzato Mariella è morta così, l'auto nel frattempo che non aveva mai invaso il marciapiede era passata indenne solo un piccolo spavento per il conducente quando aveva sbandato un po' .... Nessuna scelta , istinto per chi guidava l'auto, istinto per Mariella ...si talvolta il destino ci frega ...





Buscopann ha detto:


> Si..però io continuo a dire che...insomma...non è che decidiamo dove nascere...e non è che scegliamo i nostri genitori.
> Dire che il destino non esiste è una cavolata. Scriviamo noi le pagine della nostra vita, ma sul libro che ci viene consegnato all'inizio della nostra vita. E a seconda del libro che ti danno i limiti delle pagine son diversi per ciascuno di noi.
> 
> Buscopann


A questo punto però bisogna intendersi con destino.
Io non credo nel destino nel senso che non esiste un piano determinato entro il quale ognuno di noi ha un margine di manovra o ne ha molto ridotto.
Ugualmente non credo che quel ci accade dipenda da noi e dalle nostre scelte e neppure dalla somma di scelte altrui.
Penso che tutto condiziona le nostre scelte dall'essere nata nella parte fortunata del mondo, all'avere un patrimonio genetico che combinato con l'educazione e le esperienze fa di noi ciò che siamo e ci mette in condizioni di reagire in modo diverso agli eventi che scegliamo o ci tocca vivere.
In questo senso altro che destino, siamo fortemente determinati!
Quando dico che non credo nel destino intendo che non credo in alcun piano o senso prefissato della nostra vita neanche in un piano imperscrutabile.
La vita non ha un senso, noi dobbiamo trovare modo di dargliene uno.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì, ci credo quasi sempre del destino.
> Quando le cose vanno male non so come altro fare a non darmi una colpa che di solito non ho, o non ho in pieno oppure c'è qualche speranza che riesca ad autoconvincermi di aver fatto tutto l'umanamente possibile.
> Per questo ho una certa tendenza a considerare l'umanamente possibile una cosa da poco, una quisquilia da nulla in confronto alle sfere celesti che ruotano da sempre nell'universo senza fine ed un piccolo e trascurabile soffio contro un muro che più alto e forte di così proprio non poteva essere costruito.
> E i secondi scorrono via veloci nella fuga a mille e più mani che è l'esistenza, nella quale la partitura è sempre sovrapposta a disegni di bambini che hanno chiuso gli occhi credendo di star sognando per non aprirli mai più ed a fiori che non sono mai sbocciati perchè alla loro pallida Primavera seguì subito l'Inverno, così scorre anche la mia volontà acerba di accettare quello che è stato fatto, ciò che è stato sbagliato ed anche e soprattutto quel che sarebbe potuto essere stato fatto meglio, prima e con minor fatica.
> ...


Ti odio :carneval: :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> madonnina bella!!!!!
> 
> che piega che ha preso questo 3D...
> non pensavo.
> ...


Si si colpa del destino :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> brava, stavo già affilando il machete


Ah il mio ti odio era amore ...specifico :rotfl::rotfl: Mi farò prestare il lanciafiamme da perpli sai che duello :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah il mio ti odio era amore ...specifico :rotfl::rotfl: Mi farò prestare il lanciafiamme da perpli sai che duello :rotfl::rotfl:


Allora posso usare il detto tra le due litiganti... e fare la terza? :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il destino, il fato.
> l'inevitabilità di un gesto, di un azione.
> io al destino ci credo.
> secondo me ci è stata assegnata una nascita,
> ...


Ascolta!
[video=youtube;Df1GkBiEaR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df1GkBiEaR0[/video]
Canto del destino
Ihr wandelt droben im Licht
Auf weichem Boden, selige Genien!
Glänzende Götterlüfte
Rühren euch leicht,
Wie die Finger der Künstlerin
Heilige Saiten.

Schicksallos, wie der schlafende
Säugling, atmen die Himmlischen.
Keusch bewahrt
In bescheidener Knospe,
Blühet ewig
Ihnen der Geist.

Und die seligen Augen
Blicken in stiller
Ewiger Klarheit.

Doch uns ist gegeben,
Auf keiner Stätte zu ruhn.
Es schwinden, es fallen
Die leidenden Menschen
Blindlings von einer
Stunde zur andern,
Wie Wasser von Klippe
Zu Klippe geworfen,
Jahrlang ins Ungewisse hinab. 	


Voi errate trasvolando nella luce
su morbidi cammini, o geni celesti!
Deliziosi elise!
vi sfiorano leggermente
come le dita dell'artista
toccano le corde.

Senza destino, come il dormiente
neonato, alitano le creature celesti.
Castamente custodito
come gemma discreta,
fiorisce eterno
il loro spirito.

E gli occhi beati
guardano in tranquilla
eterna chiarezza.

Pertanto a noi è dato
di non riposare in alcun luogo.
Svaniscono, cadono
i poveri uomini,
alla cieca, da un'ora
all'altra
come l'acqua da un masso
all'altro precipitato
in fondo all'ignoto.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Dissento dal tuo dissenso perche' le situazioni da me citate implicano il controllo che potremmo esercitare ma che tante volte non vogliamo o sappiamo esercitare ed invochiamo sto destino come er prezzemolo solo per metterci na' pezza...
> 
> diverso e' se un aereo ti piomba dentro casa tua de notte ove non hai tu chiaramente il controllo della situescion...
> 
> al limite ti concedo l'invocazione del destino solo sui fatti che non possono essere soggetti al tuo controllo ma per favore evitate d'invocare il destino ineluttabile quando ve fate scopa' dall'amante e cercate de nun fa' inkazza' er maritozzo...


Parlavo di destino non di corna :carneval:Quelle son scelte non cadono dal cielo


----------



## Hellseven (27 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lasciando avvenimenti naturali, il caso, alla fine,
> non è un insieme di "volontà" che s'incontrano?
> ...


Ciao Sienne.
No, perché quelle volontà si incontreranno se la legge delle probabilità consentirà loro di incontrarsi.


----------



## Hellseven (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La credenza nella religione CCC qui illustrata mi potrebbe servire per giustificare la mole di eventi che si sottraggono alla comprensione.
> Alla diminuzione della Comprensione, cresce proporzionalmente la credenza nel *Caso, che tuttavia non offre se non consolazioni invidiose e sminuenti* la capacità che abbiamo pur sempre di narrare delle storie sensate, che si chiamano interpretazioni.
> Quello che tu, caro Hell7, chiami* Caos*, io lo chiamo *Inconscio*.
> Per quanto fuori moda, criticato da ogni parte, e soprattutto svilito dalla quantità di orrendi psicologi intruppati nelle schiere della presunta norma di salute a cui tutti devono adeguarsi, io sono una convinta innamorata fedele della narrazione freudiana. *Credo nell'inconscio individuale e nell'inconscio collettivo. Per me questo è il nome del Destino.* La credenza nell'inconscio salvaguarda l'ateismo e però anche l'intelligenza, la possibilità di interpretare, spesso in modo eversivo, sottile e profondo, tutto ciò che svogliatamente assegniamo al Caso e al Caos.


Ciao.
In effetti capisco il senso di quello che dici. E mi piace l'accoppiamento Caos Inconscio (che peraltro trova conferma nella psicanalisi, suppongo, di cui poco so.
E, poi, perché no? Comunque vogliamo chiamarlo, esso è di fatto autonomo e incontrollabile nonostante l'illusione umana che non lo sia.
:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2014)

Credo molto al destino ...
devo arrivare da qui fino a li ...
Le cose non accadono mai per caso ...
Non c'entrera nulla ma questo fantastico regalo che 
la vita ha voluto farmi è arrivato 
poco dopo il mio compleanno
e nascerà poco dopo quello di mio marito ...
non lo considero un caso poi chissà


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non ti pare una dichiarazione un po pesante? tu chi sei per giudicare


E soprattutto noi siamo la cricca invece quelli che raccontano i cazzi degli altri in mp cosa sono?
Complimenti Rosa davvero. Spero che almeno chi ti ha raccontato queste cose non contasse sulla tua riservatezza


----------



## Zod (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il destino, il fato.
> l'inevitabilità di un gesto, di un azione.
> io al destino ci credo.
> secondo me ci è stata assegnata una nascita,
> ...


C'è un punto di partenza obbligato, e c'è un punto di arrivo obbligato, che cerchi di allontanare il più possibile. In mezzo c'è il caso, il vento che ti spinge da una parte all'altra, l'unica differenza è la tua forza di volontà, per condurti dove vuoi o per contrastare il vento, prima di arrivare allo stesso porto dove giungono tutti.

In termini temporali universali la vita umana è un battito di ciglia, ma non quella del singolo, bensì dell'intero genere umano da quando era ancora solo un organismo unicellulare. Siamo isolati sia nello spazio che nel tempo. Se c'è un destino c'è lo siamo dati da soli, come cellule di un organismo che svolgono una funzione, e vivono nello spazio che tale funzione gli consente. 

Come foglie di un grande albero viviamo la nostra stagione sul ramo in cui siamo nate. Però certo, se invece di essere solo una foglia fossimo capaci di diventare l'albero stesso, saremmo immortali, nei limiti di vita dell'albero.

Secondo te le cellule di cui siamo fatti hanno un destino?


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E soprattutto noi siamo la cricca invece quelli che raccontano i cazzi degli altri in mp cosa sono?
> Complimenti Rosa davvero. Spero che almeno chi ti ha raccontato queste cose non contasse sulla tua riservatezza


Non mi hanno raccontato i cazzi di altri solo spiegato come stavano le cose qui dentro perché io mi stupivo e ci rimanevo male di certi giudizi anche su che tipo di genitore un traditore potesse essere ( soptutto appena arrivata qui)
Su inciuci qui dentro e cagate varie non ho mai detto nulla e nemmeno ho dato peso a volte neppure risposto ad mp , solo a quelli di persone che davvero cercavano di dare darmi una mano innun momento in cui ero confusa 
L impressione e'quasi  che se tradisci x sfizio  sei piu nel giusto che se lo fai x debolezza o mancanza 
Quelle sono cose che non esistono devi essere x forza una in cerca di nerchia.. 
Cosi come se perdoni o cerchi di superare un tradimento passi x un minkione debole
Dai li leggete tutti i commenti no?

Io non  vedo in queste cose aiuti o cercare di far vedere le cose come stanno

Comunque non importa dai
Davvero 
Forse vi conoscete tutti da molto piu tempo 
Ciao


----------



## Zod (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non mi hanno raccontato i cazzi di altri solo spiegato come stavano le cose qui dentro perché io mi stupivo e ci rimanevo male di certi giudizi anche su che tipo di genitore un traditore potesse essere ( soptutto appena arrivata qui)
> Su inciuci qui dentro e cagate varie non ho mai detto nulla e nemmeno ho dato peso a volte neppure risposto ad mp , solo a quelli di persone che davvero cercavano di dare darmi una mano innun momento in cui ero confusa
> L impressione e'quasi  che se tradisci x sfizio  sei piu nel giusto che se lo fai x debolezza o mancanza
> Quelle sono cose che non esistono devi essere x forza una in cerca di nerchia..
> ...


Si sono un branco di rompicazzo che ha trasformato questo forum in un sito di incontri, ora se lo sono pure comprato. Fanno il buono e il cattivo tempo, si spalleggiano o si infamano a vicenda secondo il periodo. Cazzeggiano a iosa su tutti i thread. Non si rendono conto che non è casa loro, anche se lo sta per diventare. Invece che tradimento.net dovrebbe chiamarsi tradimento.org.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Si sono un branco di rompicazzo che ha trasformato questo forum in un sito di incontri, ora se lo sono pure comprato. Fanno il buono e il cattivo tempo, si spalleggiano o si infamano a vicenda secondo il periodo. Cazzeggiano a iosa su tutti i thread. Non si rendono conto che non è casa loro, anche se lo sta per diventare. Invece che tradimento.net dovrebbe chiamarsi tradimento.org.


Da quale nick sei stato posseduto ?!:singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Febbraio 2014)

ma perché siete diventati tutti così cattivi? che è successo?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non mi hanno raccontato i cazzi di altri solo spiegato come stavano le cose qui dentro perché io mi stupivo e ci rimanevo male di certi giudizi anche su che tipo di genitore un traditore potesse essere ( soptutto appena arrivata qui)
> Su inciuci qui dentro e cagate varie non ho mai detto nulla e nemmeno ho dato peso a volte neppure risposto ad mp , solo a quelli di persone che davvero cercavano di dare darmi una mano innun momento in cui ero confusa
> L impressione e'quasi  che se tradisci x sfizio  sei piu nel giusto che se lo fai x debolezza o mancanza
> Quelle sono cose che non esistono devi essere x forza una in cerca di nerchia..
> ...


Che premurosi che sono stati a dirti come funzionava qui dentro. E tu non ti sei posta il dubbio che forse chi ha avuto tanta premura non aveva solo voglia di sputtanare qualcuno più che darti una mano. Io e te ci siamo parlate in mp hai avuto di me (visto che a quanto pare faccio parte della cricca) la stessa impressione.
Pensa io sono qui da tre anni quasi quattro e le idee sulle persone me le sono fatta da sola, prova a fare la stessa cosa. Magari hai qualche sorpresa e scopri che chi ti contatta in privato per spiegarti chissà cosa poi, magari ha un altro fine.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che premurosi che sono stati a dirti come funzionava qui dentro. E tu non ti sei posta il dubbio che forse chi ha avuto tanta premura non aveva solo voglia di sputtanare qualcuno più che darti una mano. Io e te ci siamo parlate in mp hai avuto di me (visto che a quanto pare faccio parte della cricca) la stessa impressione.
> Pensa io sono qui da tre anni quasi quattro e le idee sulle persone me le sono fatta da sola, prova a fare la stessa cosa. Magari hai qualche sorpresa e scopri che chi ti contatta in privato per spiegarti chissà cosa poi, magari ha un altro fine.



ma la cricca non era stata fatta saltare col sondaggio? esiste ancora la cricca? dove?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non mi hanno raccontato i cazzi di altri solo spiegato come stavano le cose qui dentro perché io mi stupivo e ci rimanevo male di certi giudizi anche su che tipo di genitore un traditore potesse essere ( soptutto appena arrivata qui)
> Su inciuci qui dentro e cagate varie non ho mai detto nulla e nemmeno ho dato peso a volte neppure risposto ad mp , solo a quelli di persone che davvero cercavano di dare darmi una mano innun momento in cui ero confusa
> L impressione e'quasi  che se tradisci x sfizio  sei piu nel giusto che se lo fai x debolezza o mancanza
> Quelle sono cose che non esistono devi essere x forza una in cerca di nerchia..
> ...


Ma lo sono.
Ognuno dà un'interpretazione dei fatti attraverso la sua esperienza e il proprio punto di vista.
Per me nessuno tradisce perché vuole sesso, neanche chi è digiuno da tempo (come te o altri) perché senza sesso si sopravvive; è un istinto naturale ma non è una funzione vitale. Per me ci sono sempre motivi profondi.
Questo lo dico basandomi su come sono io.
C'è chi trova che questa sia una cosa assurda, uno psicologismo da quattro soldi perché dal suo punto di vista avrà, magari, bisogni fisici che non riesco a immaginare.
Del resto io penso anche che gli obesi abbiano bisogni profondi, altri pensano che solo gli piace mangiare.
Magari è vero che solo amano il cibo perfino più di me.


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma la cricca non era stata fatta saltare col sondaggio? esiste ancora la cricca? dove?


avvoja  se esiste...
dai
e parte principalmente dlla città di Milano.
li vi conoscete.
lo sappiamo tutti, che un bel gruppetto di voi si conosce, anche fisicamente... si manda mp.
si scambia conclusioni, si cimenta.
che questo era un piccolo paesello, non ci voleva molto a capirlo,
guarda le beghe passate, i litigi... i multinick, i riesumati.
roba da piazza!!!
tu per esempio sei chiara,
 ma altri non lo sono proprio per niente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> avvoja  se esiste...
> dai
> e parte principalmente dlla città di Milano.
> li vi conoscete.
> ...


ma dai, a Milano non c'è nessuna cricca

Va beh, lo ammetto: io e Farfie ogni tanto andiamo al McDonald's........


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma la cricca non era stata fatta saltare col sondaggio? esiste ancora la cricca? dove?


Zitta che ne fai parte


----------



## Zod (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da quale nick sei stato posseduto ?!:singleeye:


Sono tutti miei nick, tu e pochi altri siete gli unici utenti del forum, siete cavie per un esperimento sociale finanziato dall'INPS. Beh si poi volevamo tirar su anche un po' di soldi facendo finta di vendervelo. Ma ci è venuta dopo questa idea.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono tutti miei nick, tu e pochi altri siete gli unici utenti del forum, siete cavie per un esperimento sociale finanziato dall'INPS. Beh si poi volevamo tirar su anche un po' di soldi facendo finta di vendervelo. Ma ci è venuta dopo questa idea.


Quindi in teoria hai il pannicchino di ultimo nonché il pannocchione di oscuro :singleeye: Inquietante :singleeye:


----------



## Zod (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi in teoria hai il pannicchino di ultimo nonché il pannocchione di oscuro :singleeye: Inquietante :singleeye:


Ma possibile che non sai pensare ad altro?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma possibile che non sai pensare ad altro?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Non ti preoccupare


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

'Sto discorso è ricorrente come il mio raffreddore...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma possibile che non sai pensare ad altro?


Va bene : quindi fai il Kreti come Tebe e poni i quesiti come fanti ...oh ilrisultato non cambia nella stessa persona comunque inquietante


----------



## Zod (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Va bene : quindi fai il Kreti come Tebe e poni i quesiti come fanti ...oh ilrisultato non cambia nella stessa persona comunque inquietante


Tebe è reale, purtroppo. Fantastica è un virus.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Tebe è reale, purtroppo. Fantastica è un virus.


Purtroppo :singleeye:? ... Ora quando  entra fanti e ti legge ti spiattella uno dei suoi 3D da far tremare i polsi preparati :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E soprattutto noi siamo la cricca invece *quelli che raccontano i cazzi degli altri in mp cosa sono?*
> Complimenti Rosa davvero. Spero che almeno chi ti ha raccontato queste cose non contasse sulla tua riservatezza



Farfie però io racconto un sacco di cazzi miei in privato... Cosa sono? una criccaiola egocentrica?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Farfie però io racconto un sacco di cazzi miei in privato... Cosa sono? una criccaiola egocentrica?


Tu sei una Santa Sebastiana.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Farfie però io racconto un sacco di cazzi miei in privato... Cosa sono? una criccaiola egocentrica?


Racconti i cazzi miei della matra o di altri? Non credo.
Finché racconti i cazzi tuoi sei liberissima di farlo.
Se contatti uno in privato per parlare male di altri utenti facendo quello buono che ti vuole mettere in guardia e invece l'unico interesse é non far capire quanto lo stronzo sei tu allora non mi sta bene


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono tutti miei nick, tu e pochi altri siete gli unici utenti del forum, siete cavie per un esperimento sociale *finanziato dall'INPS*. Beh si poi volevamo tirar su anche un po' di soldi facendo finta di vendervelo. Ma ci è venuta dopo questa idea.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei una Santa Sebastiana.


oddio quindi adesso mi trafiggono con tante frecce?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Farfie però io racconto un sacco di cazzi miei in privato... Cosa sono? una criccaiola egocentrica?


Clem ma tu se racconti i tuoi non fai nessuna cricca qui il discorso è diverso da quale che capisco


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> oddio quindi adesso mi trafiggono con tante frecce?


Potrebbero.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Clem ma tu se racconti i tuoi non fai nessuna cricca qui il discorso è diverso da quale che capisco


 stai usando il cellulare di Rosa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Racconti i cazzi miei della matra o di altri? Non credo.
> Finché racconti i cazzi tuoi sei liberissima di farlo.
> Se contatti uno in privato per parlare male di altri utenti facendo quello buono che ti vuole mettere in guardia e invece l'unico interesse é non far capire quanto lo stronzo sei tu allora non mi sta bene


no, no, giuro: solo cazzi miei


Miei mieissimi!

Al massimo ho raccontato cose sul mio ex marito


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> stai usando il cellulare di Rosa


No son solo stanca e comunque iPad non aiuta per un piffero :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> no, no, giuro: solo cazzi miei
> 
> 
> Miei mieissimi!
> ...


Ma lo so 
Ti spiegavo che appunto parlavo d'altro


----------



## Zod (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Purtroppo :singleeye:? ... Ora quando  entra fanti e ti legge ti spiattella uno dei suoi 3D da far tremare i polsi preparati :mrgreen:


:scared:

Purtroppo nel senso che mi rammarico che una così splendida creatura non sia mia.

Per Fantastica ho aggiornato l'antivirus.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Febbraio 2014)

va beh allora tutto è bene ciò che finisce bene
















Chi viene al McDonald's con me e la Farfie a sputtanare un po' di utenti? Mandatemi MP che io organizzo e poi vi dico giorno, ora e luogo! :up:


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2014)

ma quanti cazzi ci avete da raccontare!!!!
e che saranno mai... quella che se scopata l'amico dell 'amico,
 quello che se scopato la fidanza del suo migliore amico...
quella che conosciuta sul forum...
la matraini, la farfalla, la quintina, il tuba, mk, persa, conte...
vogliamo aggiungere?
se conoscersi porta a questo...evitatelo, come la peste.
altro che cricca.
dieci utenti...niente di più.
quello che se fatto quello, e quella...
ma è questa la Milano di cui vi vantate?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No son solo stanca e comunque iPad non aiuta per un piffero :carneval:


La cosa era inquietante :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma quanti cazzi ci avete da raccontare!!!!
> e che saranno mai... quella che se scopata l'amico dell 'amico,
> quello che se scopato la fidanza del suo migliore amico...
> quella che conosciuta sul forum...
> ...



ma dai, che si scherza!!! Ma perché nessuno mi capisce quando scherzo?
e poi chi si vanta di Milano? 
Spider ma anche tu cazzo, ormai mi dovresti conoscere...


----------



## Zod (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma quanti cazzi ci avete da raccontare!!!!
> e che saranno mai... quella che se scopata l'amico dell 'amico,
> quello che se scopato la fidanza del suo migliore amico...
> quella che conosciuta sul forum...
> ...


La Milano da trombare.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cosa era inquietante :carneval:


Lo so mentre kliccavo invio mi son detta : ma che azzo ho scritto ... :singleeye: Voto : 2 l'alunna ha perso il contatto con la lingua italiana :carneval: Ciao ari buonanotte


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma quanti cazzi ci avete da raccontare!!!!
> e che saranno mai... quella che se scopata l'amico dell 'amico,
> quello che se scopato la fidanza del suo migliore amico...
> quella che conosciuta sul forum...
> ...


Cosa c'é di sbagkiato nell'essere amici? Porta a cosa? A essere nominati in privato da un coglione che non si capisce quali problema ha?
Non ho capito il tuo intervento.
Se ci fai caso quelli che tirano in ballo
sempre le solite cose non siamo noi
Se gentilmente togli Persa e il
Conte dal gruppo te ne sarei grata.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La Milano da trombare.


ma non è vero
a Milano non tromba nessuno
sono tutti impegnati a correre


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma dai, che si scherza!!! Ma perché nessuno mi capisce quando scherzo?
> e poi chi si vanta di Milano?
> Spider ma anche tu cazzo, ormai mi dovresti conoscere...


Mi sa che sei tu che non conosci lui. Di colpo ha iniziato a sparare a zero amche su chi come me non ha mai avuto nulla da dire su lui.
Avrà ricevuto anche lui qualche mp
Che lo metteva in guardia


----------



## Zod (27 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei tu che non conosci lui. Di colpo ha iniziato a sparare a zero amche su chi come me non ha mai avuto nulla da dire su lui.
> Avrà ricevuto anche lui qualche mp
> Che lo metteva in guardia


Quando mi sono iscritto nel messaggio di benvenuto che il forum manda automaticamente c'era scritto di stare attenti a Farfalla.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quando mi sono iscritto nel messaggio di benvenuto che il forum manda automaticamente c'era scritto di stare attenti a Farfalla.


Ah si? Meno male sono molto pericolosa


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa c'é di sbagkiato nell'essere amici? Porta a cosa? A essere nominati in privato da un coglione che non si capisce quali problema ha?
> Non ho capito il tuo intervento.
> Se ci fai caso quelli che tirano in ballo
> sempre le solite cose non siamo noi
> ...


non c'è niente di sbagliato,
 e infatti non capisco tutta questa riottosità nel manifestarlo.
chiaro che conoscevi anche il merkel... ma ci sono dovuto arrivare io,
a suon di suoi insulti... per non parlare di Mk  o Sole 
se voi continuate ad usare il forum per insultarvi  come fosse in privato...
il forum come un uso privato,
vuoi che non venga una curiosità?
tutto qui.
per me può anche esistere una mega-cricca... non cambierebbe il senso.
comunque.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non c'è niente di sbagliato,
> e infatti non capisco tutta questa riottosità nel manifestarlo.
> chiaro che conoscevi anche il merkel... ma ci sono dovuto arrivare io,
> a suon di suoi insulti... per non parlare di Mk  o Sole
> ...


Riottositá?
Mai fatto mistero di chi qua dentro per me é un amico.
Sei tu che ti fai dei film che sicuramente qualcuno ha alimentato con ibsulti e commenti
Per quel che mi riguarda non ho mai insultato nessuno ma al massimo risposto ad insulti.
E soprattutto le cose che so di altri utenti di certo non le spiattello sul forum come invece puace fare a qualcuno. Per me l'amicizia è una cosa seria. Poi ci sono le conoscenze che vanno e vengono.
Poi ci sono quelli che credevo amici e ogni giorno mi dimostrano di quanto mi sia sbagliata.
Dopoduché non credo di essere obbligata a dire chi vedo al di fuori


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non c'è niente di sbagliato,
> e infatti non capisco tutta questa riottosità nel manifestarlo.
> chiaro che conoscevi anche il merkel... ma ci sono dovuto arrivare io,
> a suon di suoi insulti... per non parlare di Mk  o Sole
> ...



sai spider, con molta serenità potrei dirti che qui sopra molti altri utenti si sono conosciuti tra loro evincendolo....dalle battutine che qualche volta si scambiano.
secondo te è sufficiente per attestare che questi si sono conosciuti *veramente*?

poi vorrei ribadirti che nessuno degli utenti da te nominato (escludiamo il conte per ovvi motivi, ed mk di cui non so nulla) si è mai vantato delle proprie conoscenze
semplicemente è successo che un giorno, un idiota patentato che per motivi suoi si è sentito escluso da boh?/preso di mira/giudicato/che gli abbiano rotto le palle........( non so, aggiungi tu eventuali motivi) si è messo a sputtanare i suddetti utenti raccontando *qui* i cazzi loro che questi, incautamente, avevano più o meno condiviso con lui: anzi, ha raccontato anche fatti per sentito dire, a cui non era presente *dandone una sua libera interpretazione

*quando scrivi le cose che hai scritto, dimostri di dare credito a quella interpretazione
ora ti ho scritto la mia, e tu sei libero di crederci o di non considerarla

conoscere certe persone, qui e altrove, a me ha portato arricchimento
e sì, qualche volta io ho commentato con loro fatti o utenti letti nel forum: perchè dovrei negarlo?
in tutte le conversazioni intorno a un tavolo capita di parlare di altre persone di nostra conoscenza, reale o virtuale

quello che gradirei da te in futuro, se vuoi accontentarmi, è che prima di parlare di cricche tu considerassi la differenza fra persone che parlano tra di loro di altre persone fuori di qui, senza ledere la dignità e la privacy di nessuno, e *persone che approfittano di conoscenze acquisite fuori di qui* per cercare di screditare in pubblico e in privato ( come ha ben dimostrato il discorso odierno di rosa3, sì) premurandosi di inserire nel discorso anche i figli degli altri che io non mi sognerei neanche di nominare

e se io ho lanciato qualche insulto è stato solo per rispondere a queste persone


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riottositá?
> Mai fatto mistero di chi qua dentro per me é un amico.
> *Sei tu che ti fai dei film che sicuramente qualcuno ha alimentato con ibsulti e commenti
> Per quel che mi riguarda non ho mai insultato nessuno ma al massimo risposto ad insulti.
> ...



abbiamod etto più o meno la stesa cosa, tu più sintetica


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma quanti cazzi ci avete da raccontare!!!!
> e che saranno mai... quella che se scopata l'amico dell 'amico,
> quello che se scopato la fidanza del suo migliore amico...
> quella che conosciuta sul forum...
> ...


No io non c'entro
Abito a 220 km da Milano...

E da quando frequento le persone del forum a tu per tu...
NOn ho più avuto problemi di nessun genere.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa c'é di sbagkiato nell'essere amici? Porta a cosa? A essere nominati in privato da un coglione che non si capisce quali problema ha?
> Non ho capito il tuo intervento.
> Se ci fai caso quelli che tirano in ballo
> sempre le solite cose non siamo noi
> ...


Eh ecco
Mi fa piacere la tua precisazione.


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riottositá?
> Mai fatto mistero di chi qua dentro per me é un amico.
> Sei tu che ti fai dei film che sicuramente qualcuno ha alimentato con ibsulti e commenti
> Per quel che mi riguarda non ho mai insultato nessuno ma al massimo risposto ad insulti.
> ...


...ne tanto meno a raccontarne i fatti,
su questo siamo d'accordo.
però è proprio questo il controsenso,
 non raccontate i fatti, ma con il vostro battibecare lo lasciate intuire.
per esempio,
 cosa è successo tra te e Mk?
dirai cazzi, mie...
e ti dico in fondo che si sono cazzi tuoi,
però ti rendi conto anche tu,
 che qualcosa non funziona?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non c'è niente di sbagliato,
> e infatti non capisco tutta questa riottosità nel manifestarlo.
> chiaro che conoscevi anche il merkel... ma ci sono dovuto arrivare io,
> a suon di suoi insulti... per non parlare di Mk  o Sole
> ...


Ben dai 
QUello era il vecchio forum
E per questo non partiva mai
Sembrava ogni giorno di lurkare una chat privata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ne tanto meno a raccontarne i fatti,
> su questo siamo d'accordo.
> però è proprio questo il controsenso,
> non raccontate i fatti, ma con il vostro battibecare lo lasciate intuire.
> ...


Tra me e Mk ? Nulla di nulla.
Sai che non capisco questa abbinata e giuro che sono sincera.
Lei ti puo confermare
Ci siamo parlate una volta secoli fa (3 anni fa credo) e da allora i nostri scambi di opinioni sono sul forum in chiaro quando capita.
Mi hai incuriosita giuro


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Vabbè faccio outing 

Farfalla ed io una volta..........siamo stati in autostrada insieme......ancora me devo riprende da quell'esperienza 

Cazzo ne sapete voi


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ne tanto meno a raccontarne i fatti,
> su questo siamo d'accordo.
> però è proprio questo il controsenso,
> non raccontate i fatti, ma con il vostro battibecare lo lasciate intuire.
> ...


Però è anche vero che chi è dal di dentro
non riesce a capire che vede chi legge dal di fuori no?

Anch'io non vedevo queste cose
finchè ne ero dentro no?

Ma anch'io comunque so e ho notato di cose che sono accadute a me...
Opportunamente manipolate e distorte da chi di dovere...

Poi Spider che cosa capita?
Che ti vien da dire...
Ora mi spiego meglio perchè non mi va di vedere la mia vita dipinta in questo modo dentro un forum no?

E lì ti fotti
perchè aggiungi altri particolari ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè faccio outing
> 
> Farfalla ed io una volta..........siamo stati in autostrada insieme......ancora me devo riprende da quell'esperienza
> 
> Cazzo ne sapete voi


Mi devo riprendere io che ti ho portato a casa alle 3 di notte e mi sono persa.....


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè faccio outing
> 
> Farfalla ed io una volta..........siamo stati in autostrada insieme......ancora me devo riprende da quell'esperienza
> 
> Cazzo ne sapete voi




non ci scherzare troppo...
non vorrei che la Matraini,
 si incazzasse di brutto!!!!


p. s.... o fate tutto in compagnia????


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè faccio outing
> 
> Farfalla ed io una volta..........siamo stati in autostrada insieme......ancora me devo riprende da quell'esperienza
> 
> Cazzo ne sapete voi


Farfie, fai outing pure te.......prima che qualcuno.......outisca Rosa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè faccio outing
> 
> Farfalla ed io una volta..........siamo stati in autostrada insieme......ancora me devo riprende da quell'esperienza
> 
> Cazzo ne sapete voi


Ma c'ero anch'io?


----------



## Zod (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè faccio outing
> 
> Farfalla ed io una volta..........siamo stati in autostrada insieme......ancora me devo riprende da quell'esperienza
> 
> Cazzo ne sapete voi


Non era Farfalla, si spacciava per lei. Era il Conte, ma tu eri sbronzo e non te ne sei accorto. Sappiamo tutto, il filmato é su youtube.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra me e Mk ? Nulla di nulla.
> Sai che non capisco questa abbinata e giuro che sono sincera.
> Lei ti puo confermare
> Ci siamo parlate una volta secoli fa (3 anni fa credo) e da allora i nostri scambi di opinioni sono sul forum in chiaro quando capita.
> Mi hai incuriosita giuro


Ecco Spider questo post è bellissimo per capire come iniziano certi fenomeni...
Posso confermare di essere stato io in persona a presentare a Farfalla MK.
Sono stato io 

Ora non mi ricordo il bar e la data...ma era nell'autunno del 2010...

Sbaglio Farfalla?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ci scherzare troppo...
> non vorrei che la Matraini,
> si incazzasse di brutto!!!!
> 
> ...


Pensa che stavo scrivendo e mo chi lo spiega alla Matra cosa facevamo alle 3 di notte io e Tuba in auto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2014)

vedi gli amici? 


ditela tutta, avevate il conte nel bagagliaio

:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè faccio outing
> 
> Farfalla ed io una volta..........siamo stati in autostrada insieme......ancora me devo riprende da quell'esperienza
> 
> Cazzo ne sapete voi


Anch'io...
Infatti lei mi venne prendere in un certo posto e mi portò a Milano da MK...
Poi io tornai in treno...

( treno che non persi)
Ma se vuoi ci metto un nano secondo a tirar fuori la storia
che persi il treno e mi feci ospitare da MK...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che stavo scrivendo e mo chi lo spiega alla Matra cosa facevamo alle 3 di notte io e Tuba in auto?


Glielo spiego io


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco Spider questo post è bellissimo per capire come iniziano certi fenomeni...
> Posso confermare di essere stato io in persona a presentare a Farfalla MK.
> Sono stato io
> 
> ...


Confermo
La differenza tra me e te é che io ho scritto parlate, non ho scritto viste.
Magari Mk non voleva che si sapesse.....


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma c'ero anch'io?


No quella era un'altra volta.

Quella era la volta che avevo i brillantini in faccia.

Dura la vita della Drag Queen


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Glielo spiego io


esimio buonasera


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No quella era un'altra volta.
> 
> Quella era la volta che avevo i brillantini in faccia.
> 
> Dura la vita della Drag Queen


Quando ci siamo fermati all'autogrill?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io...
> Infatti lei mi venne prendere in un certo posto e mi portò a Milano da MK...
> Poi io tornai in treno...
> 
> ...


Cvd


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non c'è niente di sbagliato,
> e infatti non capisco tutta questa riottosità nel manifestarlo.
> chiaro che conoscevi anche il merkel... ma ci sono dovuto arrivare io,
> a suon di suoi insulti... per non parlare di Mk  o Sole
> ...


Non c'è nessuna cricca,solo persone che si sono volute conoscere oltre il forum e sono amici nel reale.

Quello ha scritto Rosa3 invece è emblematico del fatto che ci sia qualcuno che non avendo altro da fare nella vita,si diverte ad inventare storie.   Spiace sempre che ci sia chi ci crede,ma in fondo siamo il posto dove Wanna Marchi è andata in galera solo perchè ad ogni udienza del suo processo c'era Striscia la Notizia,altrimenti sarebbe uscita pulita


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Quando ci siamo fermati all'autogrill?


Noooooo
Ma io potró vedere Tuba per i cazzi miei senza di te, o no?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Confermo
> La differenza tra me e te é che io ho scritto parlate, non ho scritto viste.
> Magari Mk non voleva che si sapesse.....


Mah secondo me...
Lei neanche se ne ricorda più...
Sono cose successe milioni di anni fa...
Ma che se cadono nelle mani sbagliate....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Quando ci siamo fermati all'autogrill?


Sine.....lubimaya


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cvd


Sto usando l'esempio...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2014)

Vabbeh s'è fatta una certa

buonanotte








però non raccontate delle cozze, non avete il mio permesso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vabbeh s'è fatta una certa
> 
> buonanotte
> 
> ...


ok bella  un bacio


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non c'è nessuna cricca,solo persone che si sono volute conoscere oltre il forum e sono amici nel reale.
> 
> Quello ha scritto Rosa3 invece è emblematico del fatto che ci sia qualcuno che non avendo altro da fare nella vita,si diverte ad inventare storie.   Spiace sempre che ci sia chi ci crede,ma in fondo siamo il posto dove Wanna Marchi è andata in galera solo perchè ad ogni udienza del suo processo c'era Striscia la Notizia,altrimenti sarebbe uscita pulita


Ma come mai avete dato tutto sto peso a quel post?
Per quelli come me che sono fuori da ogni faccenda
Non ha suscitato il minimo problema...

Per me voi vi fate troppi film in testa...

E secondo me non esiste nessuno che si diverte a inventare storie in mp con rosa...

Perchè se vai a rileggere...

Non l'ha detto lei, ma ve lo siete inventato voi, per darvi spiegazione di un atteggiamento ostile di Ros...verso una di voi.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vabbeh s'è fatta una certa
> 
> buonanotte
> 
> però non raccontate delle cozze, non avete il mio permesso


....

Tanto avete letto


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Glielo spiego io


la Chiara ...è una donna di mondo, 
non ha bisogno di spiegazioni.


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Noooooo
> Ma io potró vedere Tuba per i cazzi miei senza di te, o no?


NO 



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esimio buonasera


sai che mi basta una tua parola per scatenare l'inferno,qui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come mai avete dato tutto sto peso a quel post?
> Per quelli come me che sono fuori da ogni faccenda
> Non ha suscitato il minimo problema...
> 
> ...





rosa3 ha detto:


> Una che si era persa x un amante che l ha scagata e ora si scopa tutto ciò che si muove x sentirsi libera e realizzata e fa la figa dietro una tastiera
> *Senza contare quello che in privato raccontano di te*
> 
> Comunque mi hanno spiegato come funziona qui una cricchia di gente che si conosce da anni e fa buon viso davanti più dietro x carità
> ...



rileggi, conte


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> NO
> 
> sai che mi basta una tua parola per scatenare l'inferno,qui


ti immagino proprio come russel crowe in effetti :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti immagino proprio come russel crowe in effetti :smile:


Spero tu sia allenata sulle esquive


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vabbeh s'è fatta una certa
> 
> buonanotte
> 
> ...


Eddai


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> rileggi, conte


Ossia cosa?
Quanto scommettiamo che lei non ha nulla in mano?
Eh?

Se non fossi caduto io per primo in certe imboscate
ora non le direi no?

Tu prova a tirarle fuori che cosa ha in mano

E finirà come la storia che io rimprovero ragazze in piazza....

Ci scommetto na cena dove vuoi.

( solo io e te però).


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ossia cosa?
> Quanto scommettiamo che lei non ha nulla in mano?
> Eh?
> 
> ...


Conte, sei più intelligente di così.


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti immagino proprio come russel crowe in effetti :smile:


temo di  doverti deludere,allora


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Una che si era persa x un amante che l ha scagata e ora si scopa tutto ciò che si muove x sentirsi libera e realizzata e fa la figa dietro una tastiera
> *Senza contare quello che in privato raccontano di te
> *
> Comunque mi hanno spiegato come funziona qui una cricchia di gente che si conosce da anni e fa buon viso davanti più dietro x carità
> ...


Stazione Centrale ?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come mai avete dato tutto sto peso a quel post?
> Per quelli come me che sono fuori da ogni faccenda
> Non ha suscitato il minimo problema...
> 
> ...


Buongiorno, visto che sono fuori dai giochi posso dire cosa ho interpretato di quel che ha scritto rosa? ( e correggetemi se sbaglio ) i vari post di Rosa mi han fatto capire che lei dissacra i commenti in chiaro di alcuni nick verso altri troppo forti e diretti adducendo il fatto che poi in privato se ne dicon peste e corna ddell'uno o dell'altro, ha pure tirato in ballo oscuro che non mi risulta sia milanese :carneval: Come se lui fosse l'ago della bilancia che induce o meno qualcuno a restare qui, un ago della bilancia involontario ovviamente come se io dicessi a te guarda che se qui non sei ben visto da pinco pallino  ( utente che sta qui da molto ) non sarai mai ben accetto e tu subissi indirettamente questo mio giudizio senza sapere na cippa lippa di come so stronza io . Ora posto che non credo a queste trame massoniche da parte di nessuno può esserci qualcuno che per sobillare gli animi si diverta a fare sti giochini deficienti altro che ma se Rosa o chi per lei fosse scaltra basterebbe dire " ascolta Ciccio/ciccia a me di sparlar di uno e l'altro "tante per" non interessa .." Che poi sarebbe quello che risponderei io SE ( e non è mai successo) qualcuno mi scrivesse in pvt per spettegolare di uno o l'altro :carneval: Buongiorno cari rinco ( nessuno/a escluso)


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non c'è nessuna cricca,solo persone che si sono volute conoscere oltre il forum e sono amici nel reale.
> 
> Quello ha scritto Rosa3 invece è emblematico del fatto che ci sia qualcuno che non avendo altro da fare nella vita,si diverte ad inventare storie.   Spiace sempre che ci sia chi ci crede,ma in fondo siamo il posto dove Wanna Marchi è andata in galera solo perchè ad ogni udienza del suo processo c'era Striscia la Notizia,altrimenti sarebbe uscita pulita


In ogni caso Rosa poteva evitare, visto che se ne sta pure allontanando, di creare zizzania per cose riportatele in privato, vere o false poco importa, e soprattutto criticare chi va a letto con chi, cosa alla quale, sempre sia vera,  non penso fosse presente e riguarda esclusivamente chi lo fa ed i loro rispettivi consorti se sposati.

Speriamo sia finita sta storiella da 4 soldi.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Adesso*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come mai avete dato tutto sto peso a quel post?
> Per quelli come me che sono fuori da ogni faccenda
> Non ha suscitato il minimo problema...
> 
> ...


Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa pensano gli utenti di questo forum sul fatto che il il conte asserisce di essere fuori da ogni faccenda.........Per quello che mi riguarda il conte è dentro ogni bega,e chi non ha capito o fa finta di non capire o è un demente o non è in buona fede.Questo signore,millanta contatti con tutti,frequentazioni con tutte,fra l'altro si diverte anche a far intendere che certe frequentazioni non sono solo di natura amicale,scrive di cifre,e fra un ehm è una frase ambigua si diverte a sputtanare quelle poche anime candide che hanno avuto la sventura di frequentarlo.Questo personaggio ha dei chiarissimi problemi relazionali con entrambi i sessi,adesso se volete continuare a tenergli il gioco fate pure,e qualcuno di voi sa che sto scrivendo cose vere.....!


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*COnte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ossia cosa?
> Quanto scommettiamo che lei non ha nulla in mano?
> Eh?
> 
> ...


Quindi?io sono convinto che quella storia è vera!


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Disncantata*



disincantata ha detto:


> In ogni caso Rosa poteva evitare, visto che se ne sta pure allontanando, di creare zizzania per cose riportatele in privato, vere o false poco importa, e soprattutto criticare chi va a letto con chi, cosa alla quale, sempre sia vera,  non penso fosse presente e riguarda esclusivamente chi lo fa ed i loro rispettivi consorti se sposati.
> 
> Speriamo sia finita sta storiella da 4 soldi.


Rosa è stata imbeccata,come all'epoca fu imbeccata principessa....come stanno imbeccando danny...e così via...!La musica è sempre la stessa.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa pensano gli utenti di questo forum sul fatto che il il conte asserisce di essere fuori da ogni faccenda.........Per quello che mi riguarda il conte è dentro ogni bega,e chi non ha capito o fa finta di non capire o è un demente o non è in buona fede.Questo signore,millanta contatti con tutti,frequentazioni con tutte,fra l'altro si diverte anche a far intendere che certe frequentazioni non sono solo di natura amicale,scrive di cifre,e fra un ehm è una frase ambigua si diverte a sputtanare quelle poche anime candide che hanno avuto la sventura di frequentarlo.Questo personaggio ha dei chiarissimi problemi relazionali con entrambi i sessi,adesso se volete continuare a tenergli il gioco fate pure,e qualcuno di voi sa che sto scrivendo cose vere.....!


Te lo dico io, visto che passo di qui.
Il nostro Conte con ogni evidenza è quello che dalle nostre parti si chiama "petònega". Ma è divertente questo suo lato, perché in lui c'è un fanciullo scherzoso e non un demonio malvagio che divide le persone. Semmai le unisce. Va guardato con indulgenza. Non è che la verità debba sempre essere usata come un mitra. Anzi: non andrebbe mai usata. Questo è antipatico: quando viene USATA.


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rosa è stata imbeccata,come all'epoca fu imbeccata principessa....come stanno imbeccando danny...e così via...!La musica è sempre la stessa.



Chiunque di noi potrebbe essere stato imbeccato, basta avere la sensibilità  di tenerli per se e non dare peso a pettegolezzi che non ci riguardano. Riportarli li trovo riprovevole e scorrettissimo quando lo si fa per offendere, chiunque, potesse essere anche una persona che ritengo antipatica supponente o odiosa o la più simpatica del forum.

Sinceramente li trovo  atteggiamenti  da asilo infantile.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Te lo dico io, visto che passo di qui.
> Il nostro Conte con ogni evidenza è quello che dalle nostre parti si chiama "petònega". Ma è divertente questo suo lato, perché in lui c'è un fanciullo scherzoso e non un demonio malvagio che divide le persone. Semmai le unisce. Va guardato con indulgenza. Non è che la verità debba sempre essere usata come un mitra. Anzi: non andrebbe mai usata. Questo è antipatico: quando viene USATA.


Anche secondo me, come per Oscuro, me sa che non hai inquadrato tanto bene quel coglionazzo del conte...

credo che adesso qui sia in ribasso perche' chi ci ha avuto a che fare si sia schifata, ma per quelle malcapitate che ancora intrattengono rapporti co' lui, me sa che c'hanno tanti problemi nella capoccia che se dovrebbero' cura', sempre se se possono recupera', visti i danni fatti...


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

Aaaaaahhhhh...quanto amore! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa pensano gli utenti di questo forum sul fatto che il il conte asserisce di essere fuori da ogni faccenda.........Per quello che mi riguarda il conte è dentro ogni bega,e chi non ha capito o fa finta di non capire o è un demente o non è in buona fede.Questo signore,millanta contatti con tutti,frequentazioni con tutte,fra l'altro si diverte anche a far intendere che certe frequentazioni non sono solo di natura amicale,scrive di cifre,e fra un ehm è una frase ambigua si diverte a sputtanare quelle poche anime candide che hanno avuto la sventura di frequentarlo.Questo personaggio ha dei chiarissimi problemi relazionali con entrambi i sessi,adesso se volete continuare a tenergli il gioco fate pure,e qualcuno di voi sa che sto scrivendo cose vere.....!


E' un fallito senza vita reale altrimenti nun se sarebbe attaccato morbosamente ad un forum del cazzo e quanno buttato de fòri ha usato pure la mugliera pe' piagne e farse riammette...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se nun se sta in questo forum del cazzo e su Badoo a rompe er cazzo, starebbe sempre chiuso in bagno a spipparse....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque... Che palle


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Adesso*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno, visto che sono fuori dai giochi posso dire cosa ho interpretato di quel che ha scritto rosa? ( e correggetemi se sbaglio ) i vari post di Rosa mi han fatto capire che lei dissacra i commenti in chiaro di alcuni nick verso altri troppo forti e diretti adducendo il fatto che poi in privato se ne dicon peste e corna ddell'uno o dell'altro, ha pure tirato in ballo oscuro che non mi risulta sia milanese :carneval: Come se lui fosse l'ago della bilancia che induce o meno qualcuno a restare qui, un ago della bilancia involontario ovviamente come se io dicessi a te guarda che se qui non sei ben visto da pinco pallino  ( utente che sta qui da molto ) non sarai mai ben accetto e tu subissi indirettamente questo mio giudizio senza sapere na cippa lippa di come so stronza io . Ora posto che non credo a queste trame massoniche da parte di nessuno può esserci qualcuno che per sobillare gli animi si diverta a fare sti giochini deficienti altro che ma se Rosa o chi per lei fosse scaltra basterebbe dire " ascolta Ciccio/ciccia a me di sparlar di uno e l'altro "tante per" non interessa .." Che poi sarebbe quello che risponderei io SE ( e non è mai successo) qualcuno mi scrivesse in pvt per spettegolare di uno o l'altro :carneval: Buongiorno cari rinco ( nessuno/a escluso)


Se c'è uno che non ha mai rotto le palle ai nuovi arrivati in mp sono io,se c'è uno che non importuna le donne del forum sono io,se c'è uno che se ne frega di chi va via e di chi resta sono io,e sono sempre io che visto l'andazzo di certi raduni si è sempre rifiutato di parteciparvi e ho fatto solo che bene.Adesso un utente nuova scrive che è oscuro che indirizza gli altri è evidente che non è farina del suo,se poi avete materiale compromettente su oscuro vi autorizzo a pubblicare tutto quello che vi pare.Sinceramente mi piacerebbe sapere da rosa 3 che ha scritto determinate cose....!Come se avessi bisogno di altri per insultarmi con i vari utenti.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> E' un fallito senza vita reale altrimenti nun se sarebbe attaccato morbosamente ad un forum del cazzo e quanno buttato de fòri ha usato pure la mugliera pe' piagne e farse riammette...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ti dico di più in tutto questo ancora non capisco la moglie che cosa fa...!Osserva e poi?il marito frequenta delle donne,si diverte a rendere più o meno pubbliche queste sue amicizie,e le i che fa?nulla.Scorretto due volte.Dovrebbe non mettere in piazza le sue frequentazioni con le sue amiche,e per la figura che fa fare alla moglie....!


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti dico di più in tutto questo ancora non capisco la moglie che cosa fa...!Osserva e poi?il marito frequenta delle donne,si diverte a rendere più o meno pubbliche queste sue amicizie,e le i che fa?nulla.Scorretto due volte.Dovrebbe non mettere in piazza le sue frequentazioni con le sue amiche,e per la figura che fa fare alla moglie....!


ma se sto sciroccato se vantava pure de portarse na' mignotta dentro casa e la mugliera zitta e muta...figurt'...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Ste*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ma se sto sciroccato se vantava pure de portarse na' mignotta dentro casa e la mugliera zitta e muta...figurt'...:rotfl:


Mha!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno, visto che sono fuori dai giochi posso dire cosa ho interpretato di quel che ha scritto rosa? ( e correggetemi se sbaglio ) i vari post di Rosa mi han fatto capire che lei dissacra i commenti in chiaro di alcuni nick verso altri troppo forti e diretti adducendo il fatto che poi in privato se ne dicon peste e corna ddell'uno o dell'altro, ha pure tirato in ballo oscuro che non mi risulta sia milanese :carneval: *Come se lui fosse l'ago della bilancia che induce o meno qualcuno a restare qui*, un ago della bilancia involontario ovviamente come se io dicessi a te guarda che se qui non sei ben visto da pinco pallino  ( utente che sta qui da molto ) non sarai mai ben accetto e tu subissi indirettamente questo mio giudizio senza sapere na cippa lippa di come so stronza io . Ora posto che *non credo a queste trame massoniche da parte di nessuno* può esserci qualcuno che per sobillare gli animi si diverta a fare sti giochini deficienti altro che *ma se Rosa o chi per lei fosse scaltra basterebbe dire " ascolta Ciccio/ciccia a me di sparlar di uno e l'altro "tante per" non interessa .*." Che poi sarebbe quello che risponderei io SE ( e non è mai successo) qualcuno mi scrivesse in pvt per spettegolare di uno o l'altro :carneval: Buongiorno cari rinco ( nessuno/a escluso)


buongiorno fiammetta. sono d'accordo con te e non serve che si creino ulteriori films dove non ce ne sono

sul rosso, ma te pare che vengono da te a sparlare? secondo te da me viene qualcuno a sparlare in privato degli altri? spero di essere stata chiara


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Chiunque di noi potrebbe essere stato imbeccato, basta avere la sensibilità  di tenerli per se e non dare peso a pettegolezzi che non ci riguardano. Riportarli li trovo riprovevole e scorrettissimo quando lo si fa per offendere, chiunque, potesse essere anche una persona che ritengo antipatica supponente o odiosa o la più simpatica del forum.
> 
> Sinceramente li trovo  atteggiamenti  da asilo infantile.


condivido pienamente


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Frantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Te lo dico io, visto che passo di qui.
> Il nostro Conte con ogni evidenza è quello che dalle nostre parti si chiama "petònega". Ma è divertente questo suo lato, perché in lui c'è un fanciullo scherzoso e non un demonio malvagio che divide le persone. Semmai le unisce. Va guardato con indulgenza. Non è che la verità debba sempre essere usata come un mitra. Anzi: non andrebbe mai usata. Questo è antipatico: quando viene USATA.


Peccato che il fanciullo scherzoso ha 47 anni....!Divertente?ti farei leggere qualche suo mp indirizzato alla mia persona,ho una bella collezione, quello dove scrive che sono cresciuto grazie ad aiutoidi stato...., quello che mi da del terrone.....,quello dove si vanta di certi tipi di frequentazioni...divertentissimo....


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa pensano gli utenti di questo forum sul fatto che il il conte asserisce di essere fuori da ogni faccenda.........Per quello che mi riguarda il conte è dentro ogni bega,e chi non ha capito o fa finta di non capire o è un demente o non è in buona fede.Questo signore,millanta contatti con tutti,frequentazioni con tutte,fra l'altro si diverte anche a far intendere che certe frequentazioni non sono solo di natura amicale,scrive di cifre,e fra un ehm è una frase ambigua si diverte a sputtanare quelle poche anime candide che hanno avuto la sventura di frequentarlo.Questo personaggio ha dei chiarissimi problemi relazionali con entrambi i sessi,adesso se volete continuare a tenergli il gioco fate pure,e qualcuno di voi sa che sto scrivendo cose vere.....!


Immagino che anche lei sia a conoscenza dell'antico brocardo "excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta"

il fatto che ad un mio post assolutamente generico qualcuno si sia precipitato a rispondere,come diceva la buonanima di Andreotti,mi induce a pensare male.    sebbene si faccia peccato,spesso ci si prende.

Poi magari mi sbaglio, eh.....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se c'è uno che non ha mai rotto le palle ai nuovi arrivati in mp sono io,se c'è uno che non importuna le donne del forum sono io,se c'è uno che se ne frega di chi va via e di chi resta sono io,e sono sempre io che visto l'andazzo di certi raduni si è sempre rifiutato di parteciparvi e ho fatto solo che bene.Adesso un utente nuova scrive che è oscuro che indirizza gli altri è evidente che non è farina del suo,se poi avete materiale compromettente su oscuro vi autorizzo a pubblicare tutto quello che vi pare.Sinceramente mi piacerebbe sapere da rosa 3 che ha scritto determinate cose....!Come se avessi bisogno di altri per insultarmi con i vari utenti.


Ma infatti siccome sei schietto sempre non vedo che pericolo dovresti essere mah boh... Comunque le tue mutande corazzate le potresti pure postare...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> buongiorno fiammetta. sono d'accordo con te e non serve che si creino ulteriori films dove non ce ne sono
> 
> sul rosso, ma te pare che vengono da te a sparlare? secondo te da me viene qualcuno a sparlare in privato degli altri? spero di essere stata chiara


appunto sei chiara di nick e di fatto :smile:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> Immagino che anche lei sia a conoscenza dell'antico brocardo "excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta"
> 
> il fatto che ad un mio post assolutamente generico qualcuno si sia precipitato a rispondere,come diceva la buonanima di Andreotti,mi induce a pensare male.    sebbene si faccia peccato,spesso ci si prende.
> 
> Poi magari mi sbaglio, eh.....


Che dirti?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti siccome sei schietto sempre non vedo che pericolo dovresti essere mah boh... Comunque le tue mutande corazzate le potresti pure postare...


Certo,però sarebbe opportuno che certe cose mi venissero scritte in faccia.Non andare da rosa a raccontare di oscuro....!Ieri sbriciolata mi scriveva che sbagliavo a pensar male....adesso incomincio a pensare che forse non sbaglio più di tanto.


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> In ogni caso Rosa poteva evitare, visto che se ne sta pure allontanando, di creare zizzania per cose riportatele in privato, vere o false poco importa, e soprattutto criticare chi va a letto con chi, cosa alla quale, sempre sia vera,  non penso fosse presente e riguarda esclusivamente chi lo fa ed i loro rispettivi consorti se sposati.
> 
> Speriamo sia finita sta storiella da 4 soldi.


Vero,ma evidentemente Rosa3 era la ricevente giusta per un certo tipo di trasmissioni.

Trasmissione che.... sì tutti ci auguriamo sia giunta all'ultima puntata


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> Vero,ma evidentemente Rosa3 era la ricevente giusta per un certo tipo di trasmissioni.
> 
> Trasmissione che.... sì tutti ci auguriamo sia giunta all'ultima puntata


Posso dissentire?Il problema non è chi riceve le trasmissioni ma chi trasmette.Adesso chi più chi meno sappiamo tutti chi agisce con questo stile,però ci viene chiesto di essere indulgenti perchè alla fine scherza....!Scherza un cazzo.Ma che scherzi sono?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

*state facendo*

grandi chiaccherate al vento. io ingorerei e passerei oltre, anche perche qui mi sembra come in italia.....berlusconi al potere e poi quando chiedevia gli italiani non lo ha mai votato nessuno. ma guarda un po'....
pure qui, tutti traviati, tutti coercizzati da utenti che tentano in mp poi chiedi e non e' stato nessuno.....
e vabbe'...passiamo oltre?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> grandi chiaccherate al vento. io ingorerei e passerei oltre, anche perche qui mi sembra come in italia.....berlusconi al potere e poi quando chiedevia gli italiani non lo ha mai votato nessuno. ma guarda un po'....
> pure qui, tutti traviati, tutti coercizzati da utenti che tentano in mp poi chiedi e non e' stato nessuno.....
> e vabbe'...passiamo oltre?


Sono anni che passiamo oltre....!


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono anni che passiamo oltre....!


ho capito tesoro mio ma dove state andando invece cosi? cosa state risolvendo? vogliamo mettere sotto tortura rosa cosi ci dice chi e' che fa il cazzone in mp?
e poi? anche una volta scoperto?
mi sembrava che questo fosse un forum dove non si banna nessuno...o no?


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso dissentire?Il problema non è chi riceve le trasmissioni ma chi trasmette.Adesso chi più chi meno sappiamo tutti chi agisce con questo stile,però ci viene chiesto di essere indulgenti perchè alla fine scherza....!Scherza un cazzo.Ma che scherzi sono?


mah sai...io credo che queste cose facciano male in effetti a chi le fa...perchè ora ci sono più persone che diffideranno di costui....speriamo che sia l'ultima volta che ci tocca occuparci di queste faccende,perchè come vedi gli altri forumisti si sfavano di queste beghe.

l'indulgenza,come l'affetto e l'amore e qualsiasi altro sentimento positivo..... è per chi se la merita.

Facciamo che ci siamo capiti


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

*calma*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ho capito tesoro mio ma dove state andando invece cosi? cosa state risolvendo? vogliamo mettere sotto tortura rosa cosi ci dice chi e' che fa il cazzone in mp?
> e poi? anche una volta scoperto?
> mi sembrava che questo fosse un forum dove non si banna nessuno...o no?


Non mettiamo sulla brace carni incompatibili 

qui non si banna nessuno e nessuno sta parlando di bannare qualcuno. e nessuno la menerà a Rosa3 per farle dire alcunchè,    quindi tranquilla,Miss, diciamo che si parla per parlare 

Il discorso per me e per tutti (quello relativo a Rosa3) si chiude qui.   Chi ha la coscienza sporca,sa che qualcuno in più sa che luilì ce l'ha sporca.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ho capito tesoro mio ma dove state andando invece cosi? cosa state risolvendo? *vogliamo mettere sotto tortura rosa cosi ci dice chi e' che fa il cazzone in mp?*
> e poi? anche una volta scoperto?
> mi sembrava che questo fosse un forum dove non si banna nessuno...o no?


ma no cara, quelle confidenze hanno nome e cognome, non preoccuparti
non hai neanche idea di quanto quella frase detta ingenuamente da rosa abbia identificato chi gliel'ha scritta
e poi con la pezza che ha tentato di metterci non ha fatto che confermare


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Proff*



perplesso ha detto:


> mah sai...io credo che queste cose facciano male in effetti a chi le fa...perchè ora ci sono più persone che diffideranno di costui....speriamo che sia l'ultima volta che ci tocca occuparci di queste faccende,perchè come vedi gli altri forumisti si sfavano di queste beghe.
> 
> l'indulgenza,come l'affetto e l'amore e qualsiasi altro sentimento positivo..... è per chi se la merita.
> 
> Facciamo che ci siamo capiti


Facciamo che scommetto che risuccederà!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah sai...io credo che queste cose facciano male in effetti a chi le fa...perchè ora ci sono più persone che diffideranno di *costui*....speriamo che sia l'ultima volta che ci tocca occuparci di queste faccende,perchè come vedi gli altri forumisti si sfavano di queste beghe.
> 
> l'indulgenza,come l'affetto e l'amore e qualsiasi altro sentimento positivo..... è per chi se la merita.
> 
> Facciamo che ci siamo capiti



mi permetto: di costoro


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non mettiamo sulla brace carni incompatibili
> 
> qui non si banna nessuno e nessuno sta parlando di bannare qualcuno. e nessuno la menerà a Rosa3 per farle dire alcunchè,    quindi tranquilla,Miss, diciamo che si parla per parlare
> 
> Il discorso per me e per tutti (quello relativo a Rosa3) si chiude qui.   Chi ha la coscienza sporca,sa che qualcuno in più sa che luilì ce l'ha sporca.


ma io non mi preoccupo mica, sai che mi frega...
nel senso, mica e' la prima volta che escono fuori ste cose....
e non intendevo davvero bannare o metter sotto tortura, era per dire......quello che posso dire e' che su alcuni utenti questa coercizione funziona benmissimo....
quindi a meno che non vogliamo risolvere la cosa a modo VOSTRO, poi non lamentiamoci che: ci sono pochi utenti, quelli nuovi stanno giusto il tempo di essere coercizzati e poi scappano, arrivano vocine di quello che ha detto all amico della sorella che oscuro e miss (per dire, nomi a caso) scopano come animali tradendo tutti e invece farfalla e tuba (altri due nomi  a caso) sono cattivissimissimi.....


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facciamo che scommetto che risuccederà!





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi permetto: di costoro


Non lo metto in dubbio.  vuol dire che costui/costoro si scaveranno la fossa da soli un altro pochetto.....


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma io non mi preoccupo mica, sai che mi frega...
> nel senso, mica e' la prima volta che escono fuori ste cose....
> e non intendevo davvero bannare o metter sotto tortura, era per dire......quello che posso dire e' che su alcuni utenti questa coercizione funziona benmissimo....
> quindi a meno che non vogliamo risolvere la cosa a modo VOSTRO, poi non lamentiamoci che: ci sono pochi utenti, quelli nuovi stanno giusto il tempo di essere coercizzati e poi scappano, arrivano vocine di quello che ha detto all amico della sorella che oscuro e miss (per dire, nomi a caso) scopano come animali tradendo tutti e invece farfalla e tuba (altri due nomi  a caso) sono cattivissimissimi.....


Io lo sono  Cattivissimo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma no cara, quelle confidenze hanno nome e cognome, non preoccuparti
> non hai neanche idea di quanto quella frase detta ingenuamente da rosa abbia identificato chi gliel'ha scritta
> e poi con la pezza che ha tentato di metterci non ha fatto che confermare


Chiara però non ci siamo.Io trovo scorrettissimo scrivere ad un nuovo utente cazzi che possono riguardare te o altri.A me succede spesso di ritrovarmi utenti contro senza sapere perchè e percome.Rosa 3 è l'ultima,massinfedele,annab ogni volta la stessa storia...non che per me sia un problema anzi...:rotflerò mi piacerebbe tanto conoscere chi si diverte a mettere forumisti contro.


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma io non mi preoccupo mica, sai che mi frega...
> nel senso, mica e' la prima volta che escono fuori ste cose....
> e non intendevo davvero bannare o metter sotto tortura, era per dire......quello che posso dire e' che su alcuni utenti questa coercizione funziona benmissimo....
> quindi a meno che non vogliamo risolvere la cosa a modo VOSTRO, poi non lamentiamoci che: ci sono pochi utenti, quelli nuovi stanno giusto il tempo di essere coercizzati e poi scappano, arrivano vocine di quello che ha detto all amico della sorella che oscuro e miss (per dire, nomi a caso) scopano come animali tradendo tutti e invece farfalla e tuba (altri due nomi  a caso) sono cattivissimissimi.....


Vuol dire che a chi verrà intortato dalle bugie,linkeremo questa discussione ed un certo passaggio di questa, in cui qualcheduno si giustifica per accuse che nessuno gli ha fatto.....che è poi il tipico atteggiamento del colpevole 

La Verità ha il difetto di correre piano.ma in genere arriva sempre al traguardo.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io lo sono  Cattivissimo.


ma si, infatti il tuo non era a caso


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vuol dire che a chi verrà intortato dalle bugie,linkeremo questa discussione ed un certo passaggio di questa, in cui qualcheduno si giustifica per accuse che nessuno gli ha fatto.....che è poi il tipico atteggiamento del colpevole
> 
> La Verità ha il difetto di correre piano.ma in genere arriva sempre al traguardo.


ma io penso solo solo che persone come rosa, oltre ingenue siano abbastanza false.
ma poi per me li muore.....
io ho poco da spartire con gente che si fa intortare in questo modo.....ti ripeto poi dipende....perche io per esempio che mi sento la preda perfetta (visto che se mi dici: ogh, volano gli asini, io mi giro pure) non sono mai stata contattata da nessuno con queste intenzioni.....


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma io penso solo solo che persone come rosa, oltre ingenue siano abbastanza false.
> ma poi per me li muore.....
> io ho poco da spartire con gente che si fa intortare in questo modo.....ti ripeto poi dipende....perche io per esempio che mi sento la preda perfetta (visto che se mi dici: ogh, volano gli asini, io mi giro pure) non sono mai stata contattata da nessuno con queste intenzioni.....


Posso chiederti sei stata contattata da qualcuno e con quale intenzioni?Guarda un pò io sono convinto che qualcuno ti ha contattato invece...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara però non ci siamo.Io trovo scorrettissimo scrivere ad un nuovo utente cazzi che possono riguardare te o altri.A me succede spesso di ritrovarmi utenti contro senza sapere perchè e percome.Rosa 3 è l'ultima,massinfedele,annab ogni volta la stessa storia...non che per me sia un problema anzi...:rotflerò *mi piacerebbe tanto conoscere chi si diverte a mettere forumisti contro*.



mi stai a pija per il culo? :mrgreen:
per quel che riguarda certe faccende lo sai già chi potrebbe essere...:mrgreen:
per altre sei ancora  poco _conscio ,_diciamo così


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara però non ci siamo.Io trovo scorrettissimo scrivere ad un nuovo utente cazzi che possono riguardare te o altri.A me succede spesso di ritrovarmi utenti contro senza sapere perchè e percome.Rosa 3 è l'ultima,massinfedele,annab ogni volta la stessa storia...non che per me sia un problema anzi...:rotflerò mi piacerebbe tanto conoscere chi si diverte a mettere forumisti contro.


Il post di Rosa aveva nome e cognome scritto sotto, almeno per quanto riguarda Chiara.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Magari*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi stai a pija per il culo? :mrgreen:
> per quel che riguarda certe faccende lo sai già chi potrebbe essere...:mrgreen:
> per altre sei ancora  poco _conscio ,_diciamo così


Magari.....!:rotfl:Rendimi più conscio....senza diciamo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Il post di Rosa aveva nome e cognome scritto sotto, almeno per quanto riguarda Chiara.


Si,ho capito....allora oscuro che c'entrava?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso chiederti sei stata contattata da qualcuno e con quale intenzioni?Guarda un pò io sono convinto che qualcuno ti ha contattato invece...!


no. le uniche volte che ho parlato in privato di altri utenti visto che io non nulla da nascondere sono state col conte su bender quando insieme parlavamo di come potevamo fare per farlo sentire un po meglio. tutto qui.
ho parlato con te dei cazzi miei. con toy inutile dirlo.....parliamo di tutto quello che sta fuori di qui...

da chi sarei stata contattata di grazia?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> grandi chiaccherate al vento. io ingorerei e passerei oltre, anche perche qui mi sembra come in italia.....berlusconi al potere e poi quando chiedevia gli italiani non lo ha mai votato nessuno. ma guarda un po'....
> pure qui, tutti traviati, tutti coercizzati da utenti che tentano in mp poi chiedi e non e' stato nessuno.....
> e vabbe'...passiamo oltre?


Ma ste bombe esplodono periodicamente ed ogni volta che si ridisegnano gli equilibri, si sciolgono e riformano gruppetti, escono o entrano nuovi membri e puntualmente qualche pirla, vomita in pubblico anziche' tenersi tutto discretamente....:mrgreen:

e' anche quello il bello di comunita' virtuali come queste....nun so' sempre monotone..volendo ce se diverte pure co' gli scazzi......:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari.....!:rotfl:Rendimi più conscio....senza diciamo.


c'è un certo copione che si ripete, secondo il quale io farei fuggire povere donne confuse con la mia cattiveria


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ho capito....allora oscuro che c'entrava?


Niente.

Ma lo sai meglio di me: la tua è la maledizione degli scomodi.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Come*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> no. le uniche volte che ho parlato in privato di altri utenti visto che io non nulla da nascondere sono state col conte su bender quando insieme parlavamo di come potevamo fare per farlo sentire un po meglio. tutto qui.
> ho parlato con te dei cazzi miei. con toy inutile dirlo.....parliamo di tutto quello che sta fuori di qui...
> 
> da chi sarei stata contattata di grazia?


Come volevasi dimostrare....che mago che sono vero?Miss il conte ti ha contattato per parlarti di bender....che animo sensibile che ha questo cazzo di conte....!Al conte chissà come mai piace sempre contattare privatamente persone che avverso....dare una mano a bender?:rotfl:miss ma quanto sei brava e buona...mi ricordi simy....!


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Niente.
> 
> Ma lo sai meglio di me: la tua è la maledizione degli scomodi.


E certo io se voglio dare una mano a bender gli do del coglione...mica contatto in mp donne nuove di questo forum.....!


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare....che mago che sono vero?Miss il conte ti ha contattato per parlarti di bender....che animo sensibile che ha questo cazzo di conte....!Al conte chissà come mai piace sempre contattare privatamente persone che avverso....dare una mano a bender?:rotfl:miss ma quanto sei brava e buona...mi ricordi simy....!


l ho contattato io il conte. l ho contattao io.
invece di assumere chidimi prima no?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> l ho contattato io il conte. l ho contattao io.
> invece di assumere chidimi prima no?


Miss ma che c'è da desumere?ho dato per mesi del coglione a bender,e quando davo del coglione a bender avevo sempre il conte fra le palle...cosa dovrei desumere secondo te?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss ma che c'è da desumere?ho dato per mesi del coglione a bender,e quando davo del coglione a bender avevo sempre il conte fra le palle...cosa dovrei desumere secondo te?


che non sono stata contattata dal nessuno.....
ma che pensi che avrei problemi a dirlo? 
ma che devo qualcosa a qualcuno qui dentro?
non mi pare proprio....tranquillo che il giorno che qualcuno, chi che sia, tenta la coercizione su miss a danni di altri, ci apro un Thread. ci metto davvero il tempo di aprirlo....

io non so se il conte ha cointattao gente per parlare male di altri....con me non l ha fatto. poihce non ho nemmeno tanto da dirmi con lui perche non condivido il suo stile di vita, non ci ho mai nemmeno piu parlato di bender ne di altro....
pneso che di bender ho prlato con parecchia gente per essere onesti.....
tu gli davi del coglione io gli indoravo la pillola...qual'e' il p[roblema?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> che non sono stata contattata dal nessuno.....
> ma che pensi che avrei problemi a dirlo?
> ma che devo qualcosa a qualcuno qui dentro?
> non mi pare proprio....tranquillo che il giorno che qualcuno, chi che sia, tenta la coercizione su miss a danni di altri, ci apro un Thread. ci metto davvero il tempo di aprirlo....
> ...


Nessun problema,e che non riconosco al conte tutta questa sensibilità.Ha premura di aiutare bender,danny,rosa 3,la stessa premura che ha avuto in passato verso utenti femminili,qui dentro abbiamo un santo e non lo sapevamo allora...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> c'è un certo copione che si ripete, secondo il quale io farei fuggire povere donne confuse con la mia cattiveria



che bello il copione che si ripete 

senti ma quando è che mi presenti il tuo animo cattivo? è un lato di te che ancora non conosco.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessun problema,e che non riconosco al conte tutta questa sensibilità.Ha premura di aiutare bender,danny,rosa 3,la stessa premura che ha avuto in passato verso utenti femminili,qui dentro abbiamo un santo e non lo sapevamo allora...:rotfl:


il fatto che tu sappia per mia stessa ammissione, che non impazzisco per conte, dovrebbe farti capire che non avrei motivo di dire cazzate...per quale motivo poi....
anche Hilter era la merda piu merda del mondo eppure la storia vuole amasse il suo cane piu di ogni altra cosa al mondo....facevi di hitler una persona capace di amare? io no, ma tant'e'...
quindi non mettermi parole che io non ho mai scritto. non ho mai asserito che il conte fosse un santo....lo stai dicendo tu.
io ti ho solo detto che non sono stata contatta da nessuno. e che con me lui ha parlato solo ed esclusivamente di bender.
se hai dubbi o cose da risolvere allora chiedi a chi ha fatto un a ltro tipo di statement, tipo appunto rosa o danny


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> il fatto che tu sappia per mia stessa ammissione, che non impazzisco per conte, dovrebbe farti capire che non avrei motivo di dire cazzate...per quale motivo poi....
> anche Hilter era la merda piu merda del mondo eppure la storia vuole amasse il suo cane piu di ogni altra cosa al mondo....facevi di hitler una persona capace di amare? io no, ma tant'e'...
> quindi non mettermi parole che io non ho mai scritto. non ho mai asserito che il conte fosse un santo....lo stai dicendo tu.
> io ti ho solo detto che non sono stata contatta da nessuno. e che con me lui ha parlato solo ed esclusivamente di bender.
> se hai dubbi o cose da risolvere allora chiedi a chi ha fatto un a ltro tipo di statement, tipo appunto rosa o danny


Miss mica ti sto accusando di qualcosa.Accusare te poi?E solo che mi sono rotto di essere tirato in mezzo da sconosciute per cose che non mi sognerei mai di fare.Ieri rosa,poi quel coglione di massinfedele che mia accusa di aver tentato di estromettere tebe dal forum....insomma ci sarà una regia occulta o no?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss mica ti sto accusando di qualcosa.Accusare te poi?E solo che mi sono rotto di essere tirato in mezzo da sconosciute per cose che non mi sognerei mai di fare.Ieri rosa,poi quel coglione di massinfedele che mia accusa di aver tentato di estromettere tebe dal forum....insomma ci sarà una regia occulta o no?


sicuramente c'e' ma ti chiedo: quanto ne vale pena di farsi il sangue amaro per dei nick che probabilmente nella vita non vedrai mai?
anche perche mi sembra che gli utenti con cui piace interagire a te ti baciano il culo in continuazione, per cui....


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> l ho contattato io il conte. l ho contattao io.
> invece di assumere chidimi prima no?


A me non mi contatta mai un cavolo di nessuno, a parte Quintina che mi dà della maiala 

Vabbè, scherzavo, era per sdrammatizzare


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> sicuramente c'e' ma ti chiedo: quanto ne vale pena di farsi il sangue amaro per dei nick che probabilmente nella vita non vedrai mai?
> anche perche mi sembra che gli utenti con cui piace interagire a te ti baciano il culo in continuazione, per cui....


Io sti baci sul culo mica li vedo.Qui mi promettete tutti ingroppate all'ultimo respiro...ma ormai sono anni che mi sparo pippe in ogni dove.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> A me non mi contatta mai un cavolo di nessuno, a parte Quintina che mi dà della maiala
> 
> Vabbè, scherzavo, era per sdrammatizzare


Embè....io di problemi ne ho già di  mio come vedi...:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sti baci sul culo mica li vedo.Qui mi promettete tutti ingroppate all'ultimo respiro...ma ormai sono anni che mi sparo pippe in ogni dove.


potremmo dire lo stesso di te


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> potremmo dire lo stesso di te


Io non ha mai promesso nulla....!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè....io di problemi ne ho già di  mio come vedi...:rotfl:


Vabbè, però non si fa così. Uno viene qui sopra, legge che c'è un sacco di corrispondenza privata e ci rimane male! Ma cosa sono, un'appestata?

Dai Oscuro, mandami un mp, almeno un 'ciao'!


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, però non si fa così. Uno viene qui sopra, legge che c'è un sacco di corrispondenza privata e ci rimane male! Ma cosa sono, un'appestata?
> 
> Dai Oscuro, mandami un mp, almeno un 'ciao'!


No,però una delle 2 cose che non farei mai qui dentro è contattarti privatamente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non c'è bisogno che specifico il motivo vero?L'altra è raccontare un fatto mio privato al conte....credo che finirebbe sul tg 5 delle 20 nello spazio di un'ora.


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,però una delle 2 cose che non farei mai qui dentro è contattarti privatamente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*non c'è bisogno che specifico il motivo vero*?L'altra è raccontare un fatto mio privato al conte....credo che finirebbe sul tg 5 delle 20 nello spazio di un'ora.


Uff. E' la mia condanna


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Uff. E' la mia condanna


Bè siamo stati due anni a litigare...:rotfl:adesso quando ci attacchiamo ci viene da ridere sembra più una rappresentazione teatrale che altro....Insomma ho un bel campionario,nemici illustri:alex,chen,fedifrago,sterminator,insonne,l'ammetto pensare che oggi mi interfaccio con il conte mi provoca un pò di vergogna...sono caduto veramente in basso.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A questo punto però bisogna intendersi con destino.
> Io non credo nel destino nel senso che non esiste un piano determinato entro il quale ognuno di noi ha un margine di manovra o ne ha molto ridotto.
> Ugualmente non credo che quel ci accade dipenda da noi e dalle nostre scelte e neppure dalla somma di scelte altrui.
> Penso che tutto condiziona le nostre scelte dall'essere nata nella parte fortunata del mondo, all'avere un patrimonio genetico che combinato con l'educazione e le esperienze fa di noi ciò che siamo e ci mette in condizioni di reagire in modo diverso agli eventi che scegliamo o ci tocca vivere.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Tersite (28 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lasciando avvenimenti naturali, il caso, alla fine,
> non è un insieme di "volontà" che s'incontrano?
> ...


Tutto, o quasi,  dipende dalla nostra volontà; il destino ci mette del suo quando, ad esempio, fa incontrare le persone giuste nel momento sbagliato...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Tutto, o quasi,  dipende dalla nostra volontà; il destino ci mette del suo quando, ad esempio, fa incontrare le persone giuste nel momento sbagliato...


Pero' mo' bisogna vede' se tu nel momento tuo sbagliato sei in grado di valutare coscientemente se so' proprio giuste per te...

magari t'illudi solo perche' te fa piacere e sei distratto da ben altro...


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè siamo stati due anni a litigare...:rotfl:adesso quando ci attacchiamo ci viene da ridere sembra più una rappresentazione teatrale che altro....Insomma ho un bel campionario,nemici illustri:alex,chen,fedifrago,sterminator,insonne,l'ammetto pensare che oggi mi interfaccio con il conte mi provoca un pò di vergogna...sono caduto veramente in basso.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma guarda, Alex l'80% delle volte che scrive qua sopra si fa delle grasse risate, chi lo conosce bene lo sa... come sa che spesso è ironico (basta leggere i nick che usa o guardare gli avatar idioti che mette ). E paradossalmente non ha per nulla una brutta opinione di te, anzi.

Però... se hai nostalgia e hai voglia di riprendere a litigare con lui per 'elevarti' un po' ci vuole poco eh... sfondi una porta aperta


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> che bello il copione che si ripete
> 
> senti ma quando è che mi presenti il tuo animo cattivo? è un lato di te che ancora non conosco.


Esci a cena con Tuba e vedi che te lo presenta subito ik suo animo cattivo


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma guarda, Alex l'80% delle volte che scrive qua sopra si fa delle grasse risate, chi lo conosce bene lo sa... come sa che spesso è ironico (basta leggere i nick che usa o guardare gli avatar idioti che mette ). E paradossalmente non ha per nulla una brutta opinione di te, anzi.
> 
> Però... se hai nostalgia e hai voglia di riprendere a litigare con lui per 'elevarti' un po' ci vuole poco eh... sfondi una porta aperta


se se...s'e' proprio esibito da ironico qua sopra essendo proprio la dote mijore sua quella d'esse ironico...

te te ne sei andata qualche volta da qua per la sua ironia nun capita da nessuno...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (28 Febbraio 2014)

Chissà se la nuova gestione porterà winds of change e si riusciranno a ricomporre antichi disappori e riavvicinare posizioni distanti. sarebbe la Gestione della Conciliazione, auspicabile riterrei.


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se se...s'e' proprio esibito da ironico qua sopra essendo proprio la dote mijore sua quella d'esse ironico...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah bè, l'embolo gli parte eh, eccome. Ma non sempre e non con tutti. L'80% delle volte se la ride, fidati


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Sole ha detto:


> Ma guarda, Alex l'80% delle volte che scrive qua sopra si fa delle grasse risate, chi lo conosce bene lo sa... come sa che spesso è ironico (basta leggere i nick che usa o guardare gli avatar idioti che mette ). E paradossalmente non ha per nulla una brutta opinione di te, anzi.
> 
> Però... se hai nostalgia e hai voglia di riprendere a litigare con lui per 'elevarti' un po' ci vuole poco eh... sfondi una porta aperta


Declino al tua offerta,non ho più l'età ed alex è impegnativo...mi spiace.Adesso faccio solo piccoli lavoretti...:rotfl:!Bè anche con stermy adesso sono  in buoni rapporti...un comunistone in buoni rapporti con un ex camerata...!Comunque aver il rispetto di chi mi ha avversato è una buona cosa,forse....!


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chissà se la nuova gestione porterà winds of change e si riusciranno a ricomporre antichi disappori e riavvicinare posizioni distanti. sarebbe la Gestione della Conciliazione, auspicabile riterrei.


Anche una sana convivenza fatta d'Ignore sarebbe auspicabile. C'è spazio per tutti.

Ma più l'ignori più ritornano.......puntuali come un messo d'Equitalia.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ah bè, l'embolo gli parte eh, eccome. Ma non sempre e non con tutti. L'80% delle volte se la ride, fidati


sara'...ma me fa piacere che ve la ridete....pure noi o perlomeno io nun me posso lamenta'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Io non credo nel destino.
Credo nella sfiga, invece.
Quella, sono sicura che esiste.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*A stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> sara'...ma me fa piacere che ve la ridete....pure noi o perlomeno io nun me posso lamenta'...:mrgreen:


Te c'è metti poco a ride,basta che te guardi nelle mutande no?:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chissà se la nuova gestione porterà winds of change e si riusciranno a ricomporre antichi disappori e riavvicinare posizioni distanti. sarebbe la Gestione della Conciliazione, auspicabile riterrei.


Ma anche no. Io non ci terrei ad andare d'accordo con tutti. Non mi interessa.

Sarebbe auspicabile invece che tutti, anche senza ricomporre i dissapori, sostenessero il loro punto di vista senza degenerare, ma la gente si accoltella per un parcheggio o per la musica dell'autoradio troppo alta, cosa si può pretendere in un contesto dove ognuno mette in piazza fatti intimi e presta il fianco alla cattiveria degli altri?

La stronzaggine e le reazioni esagerate non saranno mai eliminabili. Quindi mettiti il cuore in pace Hell 

Ciao


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Declino al tua offerta,*non ho più l'età ed alex è impegnativo*...mi spiace.Adesso faccio solo piccoli lavoretti...:rotfl:!Bè anche con stermy adesso sono  in buoni rapporti...un comunistone in buoni rapporti con un ex camerata...!Comunque aver il rispetto di chi mi ha avversato è una buona cosa,forse....!


E lo dici a me?


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rosa è stata imbeccata,come all'epoca fu imbeccata principessa....*come stanno imbeccando danny*...e così via...!La musica è sempre la stessa.



Ma che avete fumato in questi giorni? 
No, davvero, sto leggendo qua e là... ma in certi post si arriva al limite della paranoia, si fa delle dietrologia da cospirazionisti, perdonatemi l'analogia....
Sono abbastanza adulto da non essere imbeccato da nessuno, sono anch'io di Milano e non ho mai finora incontrato nessuno, in MP ho parlato solo della mia storia e quello ero il mio scopo.
Però... tutto questo discutere e cavillare, è NOIOSISSIMO!
Se fossimo una compagnia al bar... ma io cambierei bar, perché... che palle! 
Dai, ripigliamoci un po' tutti.
Che poi le persone si vogliano conoscere anche fuori, ma va bene.
Ma facciamo pure una cena per chi è di Roma, per chi è di Milano, va bene, perché no?
Basta che sia divertente, dai!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah il mio ti odio era amore ...specifico :rotfl::rotfl: Mi farò prestare il lanciafiamme da perpli sai che duello :rotfl::rotfl:


Flambette, occhio che te cionco. Sallo.


----------



## Hellseven (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma anche no. Io non ci terrei ad andare d'accordo con tutti. Non mi interessa.
> 
> Sarebbe auspicabile invece che tutti, anche senza ricomporre i dissapori, sostenessero il loro punto di vista senza degenerare, ma la gente si accoltella per un parcheggio o per la musica dell'autoradio troppo alta, cosa si può pretendere in un contesto dove ognuno mette in piazza fatti intimi e presta il fianco alla cattiveria degli altri?
> 
> ...


Peccato, Sole.
perché visti con distacco dal di fuori, col distacco del lettore che non ha un vissuto personale condiviso con gli altri, tutti qui dentro, ripeto tutti, anche quelli con derive estremiste, hanno momenti di grande godibilità e apportano qualcosa. Ripeto, peccato.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te c'è metti poco a ride,basta che te guardi nelle mutande no?:rotfl:


giovino', io so' un signore e nun me faccio pubblicita'...

pero'...tie'...


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah sai...io credo che queste cose facciano male in effetti a chi le fa...*perchè ora ci sono più persone che diffideranno di costui..*..speriamo che sia l'ultima volta che ci tocca occuparci di queste faccende,perchè come vedi gli altri forumisti si sfavano di queste beghe.
> 
> l'indulgenza,come l'affetto e l'amore e qualsiasi altro sentimento positivo..... è per chi se la merita.
> 
> Facciamo che ci siamo capiti



Ma di chi state parlando?
Boh!
Non vi seguo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Allora posso usare il detto tra le due litiganti... e fare la terza? :carneval:


conosci un equipe ortopedica che vi possa raccogliere, dopo?:incazzato:


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi permetto: di costoro



????
Cioè?


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Peccato, Sole.
> perché visti con distacco dal di fuori, col distacco del lettore che non ha un vissuto personale condiviso con gli altri, tutti qui dentro, ripeto *tutti*, anche quelli con derive estremiste, *hanno momenti di grande godibilità e apportano qualcosa*. Ripeto, peccato.


Su questo sono d'accordo con te. Forumisticamente parlando, a me piace leggere tutti e non ignoro nessuno. E spesso mi trovo ad apprezzare ciò che scrivono persone molto distanti dalle mie idee (vedi il Conte), o che magari in passato mi hanno ricoperta di insulti (vedi JB, ma anche Stermy o altri).

Ma questo può succedere anche senza ricomporre nulla, credo. Basta un minimo di obiettività e serenità, direi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah sai...io credo che queste cose facciano male in effetti a chi le fa...perchè ora ci sono più persone che diffideranno di costui....speriamo che sia l'ultima volta che ci tocca occuparci di queste faccende,perchè come vedi gli altri forumisti si sfavano di queste beghe.
> 
> l'indulgenza,come l'affetto e l'amore e qualsiasi altro sentimento positivo..... è per chi se la merita.
> 
> Facciamo che ci siamo capiti


Sai che ti dico , Perpli?
Io credo che ci sia uno o più di uno che diffonde i fatti privati degli altri.
E credo che ci sia perchè detti fatti sono arrivati alle mie orecchie, e credo nessuno mi possa smentire quendo io dico che ho sempre detto a tutti che gli affari degli altri non li voglio sapere, a meno non siano gli stessi a raccontarmeli, come confidenza.
Però voi state alludendo ad un utente che, sistematicamente e volontariamente, faccia questo.
Io credo di aver capito a chi alludete e temo che vi sbagliate, per una serie di motivi.
Ma non solo: io credo che questa sia solo la naturale conseguenza del rivelare i fatti propri a persone che non tengono, come si dice a casa mia, neanche i cocomeri.
tu dici il fatto ad A perchè ti fidi ; a lo racconta a B perchè si fida... e via così.
e naturalmente il fatto, nel percorso, viene snaturato.
E siccome tutti si è convinti di essere stati riservati, si cerca altrove il corvo del forum.
Per evitare questo, io di norma mi attengo alla regola della tomba: quello che è entrato non esce.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non credo nel destino.
> Credo nella sfiga, invece.
> Quella, sono sicura che esiste.


Certo che la sfiga esiste!
Esiste perché siamo per natura limitati e mortali e invece abbiamo sogni, ambizioni e aspirazioni (che si pagano col sudore ) e che quasi sempre vediamo svanire.
Come diceva il buon Troisi (che di è visto che aveva motivi più che validi per pensarlo) basta che ci sia la salute perché pure questa è un dono che non apprezziamo abbastanza.


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai che ti dico , Perpli?
> Io credo che ci sia uno o più di uno che diffonde i fatti privati degli altri.
> E credo che ci sia perchè detti fatti sono arrivati alle mie orecchie, e credo nessuno mi possa smentire quendo io dico che ho sempre detto a tutti che gli affari degli altri non li voglio sapere, a meno non siano gli stessi a raccontarmeli, come confidenza.
> Però voi state alludendo ad un utente che, sistematicamente e volontariamente, faccia questo.
> ...


che sia più d'una la "talpa" l'ha specificato anche la Matraini.   che il campo dei nomi sia ristretto,lo dimostrano gli interventi in questo 3d.    e se i nomi sono sempre quelli e sono sempre quelli da quando sono arrivato io a giugno 2012, forse un motivo ci sarà.

Neppure a me viene la gente a scrivermi in privato per dir male di questo o di quello,per il semplice motivo che l'argomento non è di mio interesse.

Tutto ciò per dire che forse chi sa di avere la coscienza sporca,magari leggendo questo 3d impara che è giunta l'ora di farsi un nodo alla lingua,...ed alle dita

My 2 Cents


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma no cara, quelle confidenze hanno nome e cognome, non preoccuparti
> non hai neanche idea di quanto quella frase detta ingenuamente da rosa abbia identificato chi gliel'ha scritta
> e poi con la pezza che ha tentato di metterci non ha fatto che confermare





Tubarao ha detto:


> Il post di Rosa aveva nome e cognome scritto sotto, almeno per quanto riguarda Chiara.


Però io non capisco... che senso ha parlare in modo così nebuloso?

Perché non dite chi parla male di altri in mp se lo sapete?

Di chi sarebbe questo nome e cognome?

Che lo si dica chiaramente, che Rosa lo dica chiaramente. Perché questi giochini fatti per insinuare e dire tutto e niente mi pare siano sterili. Tutti quelli che hanno una antipatia per Chiara Matraini (io, ad esempio) potrebbero sentirsi chiamati in causa e 'sospettati'. Ora, va bene fregarsene, ma a me questo gioco non piace granchè.

E penso che creare un clima di sospetto e paranoia sia inutile.

Quindi vorrei delle risposte.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Però io non capisco... che senso ha parlare in modo così nebuloso?
> 
> Perché non dite chi parla male di altri in mp se lo sapete?
> 
> ...


concordo anche perche se voi sapete e altri no, quegli altri che non sanno magari si vanno a fidare proprio di chi voi dite essere il corvo...
cioe' e tagliamo sta testa al toro e chi s'e' visto s'e' visto....non e' che si va in galera ....


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> concordo anche perche se voi sapete e altri no, quegli altri che non sanno magari si vanno a fidare proprio di chi voi dite essere il corvo...
> cioe' e tagliamo sta testa al toro e chi s'e' visto s'e' visto....non e' che si va in galera ....


Ecco, appunto.

Cazzate se ne possono fare, basta chiarire però. Ma per chiarire bisogna parlare eh, non insinuare.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Però io non capisco... che senso ha parlare in modo così nebuloso?
> 
> Perché non dite chi parla male di altri in mp se lo sapete?
> 
> ...


In altri tempi ti avrei risposto senza problemi.

Adesso invece ti chiedo di evitare anche di quotarmi, proprio per la volontà di mantenere quel clima in cui ignorandosi si può convivere tutti.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto.
> 
> Cazzate se ne possono fare, basta chiarire però. *Ma per chiarire bisogna parlare eh, non insinuare*.


stravero


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

*scusa Tuba*

(che poi ieri ho visto un fil, city of god con uno che nel fil lo chiamano Tuba...vabbe..)
perche dobvremmo evitarci?
che senso avrebbe il forum allora?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> c'è un certo copione che si ripete, secondo il quale io farei fuggire povere donne confuse con la mia cattiveria


che caTiva che sei:carneval:


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In altri tempi ti avrei risposto senza problemi.
> 
> Adesso invece ti chiedo di evitare anche di quotarmi, proprio per la volontà di mantenere quel clima in cui ignorandosi si può convivere tutti.


Mi sembra una risposta un po' troppo comoda, visto che non molto tempo fa mi hai quotato tu, parlando dei miei gusti musicali. O ci si ignora sempre o ci si quota tranquillamente, non a cazzi propri.

Comunque. Rispetto la tua richiesta, ho quotato solo perché volevo un chiarimento. Non vuoi darmelo, amen, me ne farò una ragione.

Saluti e baci.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sembra una risposta un po' troppo comoda, visto che non molto tempo fa mi hai quotato tu, parlando dei miei gusti musicali. O ci si ignora sempre o ci si quota tranquillamente, non a cazzi propri.
> 
> Comunque. Rispetto la tua richiesta, ho quotato solo perché volevo un chiarimento. Non vuoi darmelo, amen, me ne farò una ragione.
> 
> Saluti e baci.


Vabbè, ma quello era un Quote innocuo su  Tra l'altro fatto per sottolineare un'indiscutibile qualità che ti appartiene.

Non sono così cattivo come mi disegnano. Credimi.

In queste cose invece è meglio non addentrarsi. Tanto non ne verremo fuori. C'è stato un clima di relativa tranquillità in questi ultimi mesi proprio per la buona volontà di tutti di non soffiare sulla brace. Continuiamo così.


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma quello era un Quote innocuo su  Tra l'altro fatto per sottolineare un'indiscutibile qualità che ti appartiene.
> 
> Non sono così cattivo come mi disegnano. Credimi.


Lo so bene che non sei cattivo. E preciso che ti ho quotato solo perché mi hai quotato tu, eh. Ora non ti quoto più, giuro.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> (che poi ieri ho visto un fil, city of god con uno che nel fil lo chiamano Tuba...vabbe..)
> perche dobvremmo evitarci?
> che senso avrebbe il forum allora?


Nel senso che se dessimo la stura a questo tipo di discussione questo thread diventerebbe uno di quei thread fiume pieno d'insulti come ce ne sono stati in passato e che non hanno mai portato a niente. 

E' inutile, credimi. 

Bello City Of God. Se ti è piaciuto guardati la serie.

E se ti piace il genere ti suggerisco Tropa de Elite (1 e 2).


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ma vorrei precisare che io non devo impiegare alcuna buona volontà per non soffiare sulla brace, sinceramente. Io mi faccio i cazzi miei con piacere. Non sento la necessità di tessere o di scoprire chissà quale intrigo, non mi interessava prima e non mi interessa ora. Lo ribadisco così, per chiarezza.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nel senso che se dessimo la stura a questo tipo di discussione questo thread diventerebbe uno di quei thread fiume pieno d'insulti come ce ne sono stati in passato e che non hanno mai portato a niente.
> 
> E' inutile, credimi.
> 
> ...



sara' fatto

ma te fallo un sorriso na volta....riso, sorriso, come me vie' da ride....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Conte, sei più intelligente di così.


Si ma anch'io mi diverto a fare lo stupido...
Perchè non posso?
Questo posto si presta molto...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno, visto che sono fuori dai giochi posso dire cosa ho interpretato di quel che ha scritto rosa? ( e correggetemi se sbaglio ) i vari post di Rosa mi han fatto capire che lei dissacra i commenti in chiaro di alcuni nick verso altri troppo forti e diretti adducendo il fatto che poi in privato se ne dicon peste e corna ddell'uno o dell'altro, ha pure tirato in ballo oscuro che non mi risulta sia milanese :carneval: Come se lui fosse l'ago della bilancia che induce o meno qualcuno a restare qui, un ago della bilancia involontario ovviamente come se io dicessi a te guarda che se qui non sei ben visto da pinco pallino  ( utente che sta qui da molto ) non sarai mai ben accetto e tu subissi indirettamente questo mio giudizio senza sapere na cippa lippa di come so stronza io . Ora posto che non credo a queste trame massoniche da parte di nessuno può esserci qualcuno che per sobillare gli animi si diverta a fare sti giochini deficienti altro che ma se Rosa o chi per lei fosse scaltra basterebbe dire " ascolta Ciccio/ciccia a me di sparlar di uno e l'altro "tante per" non interessa .." Che poi sarebbe quello che risponderei io SE ( e non è mai successo) qualcuno mi scrivesse in pvt per spettegolare di uno o l'altro :carneval: Buongiorno cari rinco ( nessuno/a escluso)


Rispondi fiammetta
Sono mai venuto in pvt a dirti qualcosa di altri?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa pensano gli utenti di questo forum sul fatto che il il conte asserisce di essere fuori da ogni faccenda.........Per quello che mi riguarda il conte è dentro ogni bega,e chi non ha capito o fa finta di non capire o è un demente o non è in buona fede.Questo signore,millanta contatti con tutti,frequentazioni con tutte,fra l'altro si diverte anche a far intendere che certe frequentazioni non sono solo di natura amicale,scrive di cifre,e fra un ehm è una frase ambigua si diverte a sputtanare quelle poche anime candide che hanno avuto la sventura di frequentarlo.Questo personaggio ha dei chiarissimi problemi relazionali con entrambi i sessi,adesso se volete continuare a tenergli il gioco fate pure,e qualcuno di voi sa che sto scrivendo cose vere.....!


Per affermare una cosa
ci vogliono le prove...

Senza prove certe ognuno è libero di credere a quel che gli pare e piace...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi?io sono convinto che quella storia è vera!


E chi te lo impedisce?
Problema tuo.

Non puoi però imporre questo a tutti...

Ci stai provando in mille modi, ma non ci riesci...
NOn a caso i regimi totalitari per convincere la gente
usano sistemi coercitivi esemplari no?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sara' fatto
> 
> ma te fallo un sorriso na volta....riso, sorriso, come me vie' da ride....


Non c'è niente da ridere (cit)


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Te lo dico io, visto che passo di qui.
> Il nostro Conte con ogni evidenza è quello che dalle nostre parti si chiama "petònega". Ma è divertente questo suo lato, perché in lui c'è un fanciullo scherzoso e non un demonio malvagio che divide le persone. Semmai le unisce. Va guardato con indulgenza. Non è che la verità debba sempre essere usata come un mitra. Anzi: non andrebbe mai usata. Questo è antipatico: quando viene USATA.


No
Hanno cercato di farmi passare così
Al che io mi sono allontanato da tutti.
E nessuno ha mai più osato dirmi qualcosa di qualcuno
Perchè ora nessuno sa in che termini reali io stia con le persone.

Verità?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Chiunque di noi potrebbe essere stato imbeccato, basta avere la sensibilità  di tenerli per se e non dare peso a pettegolezzi che non ci riguardano. Riportarli li trovo riprovevole e scorrettissimo quando lo si fa per offendere, chiunque, potesse essere anche una persona che ritengo antipatica supponente o odiosa o la più simpatica del forum.
> 
> Sinceramente li trovo  atteggiamenti  da asilo infantile.


Vero?:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Hellseven (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rispondi fiammetta
> *Sono mai venuto in pvt a dirti qualcosa di altri?*


Uè, compare, fai poco o'zezz cull'amica mia ....


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> *sara' fatto*
> 
> ma te fallo un sorriso na volta....riso, sorriso, come me vie' da ride....





			
				Qualcuno che ha scritto su Wikipedia ha detto:
			
		

> Dal film è stata tratta una serie televisiva, _City of Men (Cidade dos Homens). Nel 2008 è uscito nelle sale cinematografiche City of Men(Cidade dos Homens) che riprende le tematiche e gli ambienti di City of God e della serie City of Men.
> _


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

Da un interessante discorso sul destino al periodico discorso sul "raffreddore"... uff... :blank:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> grandi chiaccherate al vento. io ingorerei e passerei oltre, anche perche qui mi sembra come in italia.....berlusconi al potere e poi quando chiedevia gli italiani non lo ha mai votato nessuno. ma guarda un po'....
> pure qui, tutti traviati, tutti coercizzati da utenti che tentano in mp poi chiedi e non e' stato nessuno.....
> e vabbe'...passiamo oltre?


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


>


e chi e' sto nuovo utente ?

il film mi e' piaciuto tanto ma ho anche pianto tanto (tanto per cambiare)
city of men....me la scarico stasera.....
ma mi fa piangere?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> A me non mi contatta mai un cavolo di nessuno, a parte Quintina che mi dà della maiala
> 
> Vabbè, scherzavo, era per sdrammatizzare


quoto...
neanche a me


Ma a me non è che piacciono molto i contatti d'altronde


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chissà se la nuova gestione porterà winds of change e si riusciranno a ricomporre antichi disappori e riavvicinare posizioni distanti. sarebbe la Gestione della Conciliazione, auspicabile riterrei.


Dovremmo far entrare Papa Francesco

inoltre un suo parere su traditori che si dichiarano cattolici praticanti sarebbe interessante.

Gia',  dimentico sempre che ogni volta si confessano.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Uè, compare, fai poco o'zezz cull'amica mia ....


E sono mai venuto a parlarti di altri a te?
Delle loro cose private?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> quoto...
> neanche a me
> 
> 
> Ma a me non è che piacciono molto i contatti d'altronde


ma se ti ho raccontato tutta la storia delle mie gravidanze! Allora non li leggi i miei messaggi!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se ti ho raccontato tutta la storia delle mie gravidanze! Allora non li leggi i miei messaggi!:rotfl:



Ma non mi ha detto niente a me....


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E sono mai venuto a parlarti di altri a te?
> Delle loro cose private?


Prima che tu lo chieda pure a me, l'unica confidenza che mi hai fatto su utenti è stata:
Chiara è una ragazza molto simpatica.
The coso è un ragazzo molto simpatico(e su questo sospendo il giudizio)
e non è un escusatio non petita... sto aspettando che mi chiamino in riunione


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma quello era un Quote innocuo su  Tra l'altro fatto per sottolineare un'indiscutibile qualità che ti appartiene.
> 
> Non sono così cattivo come mi disegnano. Credimi.
> 
> In queste cose invece è meglio non addentrarsi. Tanto non ne verremo fuori. C'è stato un clima di relativa tranquillità in questi ultimi mesi proprio per la buona volontà di tutti di non soffiare sulla brace. Continuiamo così.


Dillo a Rosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non mi ha detto niente a me....


... e manco a me di te:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Confermo
> La differenza tra me e te é che io ho scritto parlate, non ho scritto viste.
> Magari Mk non voleva che si sapesse.....


Andiamo avanti con l'esempio
QUi spieghi benissimo cosa intendo io quando dico che mento per proteggere le persone.
Giustamente tu dici, magari MK non voleva che si sapesse.

Però io ho detto la verità.
Tu hai mentito.

E ora i casi possono essere due no?

O Mk arriva e mi spacca la testa dicendo...ti avevo stravvisato di non dire a nessuno che quel giorno ci siamo visti per un aperitivo.

Oppure arriva MK e dice...ha ragione farfalla perchè farfalla è mia amica...e tu invece le spari grosse...
ci siamo solo parlate che so via msn, ma non ci siamo mai incrociate...

AL che io
Vistomi nei guai direi...
AH si va ben...mi sarò sbagliato...capita eh?
Ricordo male...

Ma hai spiegato cara Farfalla in maniera egregia perchè io dissi non conosco Irene.
Perchè eravamo legati da quel patto io e lei.

Sul fatto perchè lei mi avesse chiesto di dire che non la conoscevo...
Non so che dire...

Ma tu Farfalla conosci Irene?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se ti ho raccontato tutta la storia delle mie gravidanze! Allora non li leggi i miei messaggi!:rotfl:



Si ma intendevo qualcosa di più piccante ...
qualche pettegolezzo ...
Non posso a mia volta raccontarla a nessuno ...non fa scoop...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e manco a me di te:rotfl:



Ma cooome le avevo chiesto in mille maniere a lei di farmi grande pubblicità presso le altre utenti...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cooome le avevo chiesto in mille maniere a lei di farmi grande pubblicità presso le altre utenti...



Riesci benissimo da solo a farti pubblicità ...
Io voglio evitare evitare di farmi figure di merda ...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> *e chi e' sto nuovo utente ?*
> 
> il film mi e' piaciuto tanto ma ho anche pianto tanto (tanto per cambiare)
> city of men....me la scarico stasera.....
> ma mi fa piangere?


Uno de passaggio (ari-cit) 

Prima dimmi per cosa ti sei messa a piangere su City Of God però, che mica me ne ricordo tante di scene che suscitavano lacrime in quel film, forse un paio.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Riesci benissimo da solo a farti pubblicità ...
> Io voglio evitare evitare di farmi figure di merda ...


Ma quali figure...
che sei tra braccia sicureee....

Sono mai venuto in mp a parlarti di qualcuna?

SI

E ti sei sempre incazzata...

Perchè non c'è nulla che fa incazzare una donna più che decantare le qualità delle altre....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Andiamo avanti con l'esempio
> QUi spieghi benissimo cosa intendo io quando dico che mento per proteggere le persone.
> Giustamente tu dici, magari MK non voleva che si sapesse.
> 
> ...


Non ho mentito. Ho detto che le ho parlato una volta. Non credo che debba dire abche dove e quando e in presenza di chi. Si xhiama privacy


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Si ma intendevo qualcosa di più piccante ...
> qualche pettegolezzo ...
> Non posso a mia volta raccontarla a nessuno ...non fa scoop...


vabbè, per la prossima volta vedrò di raccontarti qualcosa di scabroso che faccia scandalo


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho mentito. Ho detto che le ho parlato una volta. Non credo che debba dire abche dove e quando e in presenza di chi. Si xhiama privacy


AH ma allora ammetti che vi siete viste?
I fatti lo dimostrano...

( poi se vi siete viste altre volte non lo so...):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Riesci benissimo da solo a farti pubblicità ...
> Io voglio evitare evitare di farmi figure di merda ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma sarai...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè, per la prossima volta vedrò di raccontarti qualcosa di scabroso che faccia scandalo


Basta che non le dici quello che abbiamo fatto mentre lothar era andato in bagno...
Sssssshhhhhh...mi raccomando che nessuno lo sappia mai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma sarai...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quali figure...
> che sei tra braccia sicureee....
> 
> Sono mai venuto in mp a parlarti di qualcuna?
> ...



Personalmente penso che non ci sia altra persona più ricca di qualità al di fuori di me
quindi le qualità di altre persone non fi fanno incazzare ...
anzi non potrebbero che farmi piacere ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Basta che non le dici quello che abbiamo fatto mentre lothar era andato in bagno...
> Sssssshhhhhh...mi raccomando che nessuno lo sappia mai...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no no ma che scherzi? che Poi Lothar si incazza e racconta quello che abbiamo fatto quando in bagno ci sei andato tu... 

ops


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no ma che scherzi? che Poi Lothar si incazza e racconta quello che abbiamo fatto quando in bagno ci sei andato tu...
> 
> ops



Ma avete fatto qualcosa?

Che strano nessuno in mp mi ha detto niente....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Personalmente penso che non ci sia altra persona più ricca di qualità al di fuori di me
> quindi le qualità di altre persone non fi fanno incazzare ...
> anzi non potrebbero che farmi piacere ...


Però le malelingue hanno effetto su di te...
Quante volte mi dici...
Me lo sento anch'io capirò finalmente perchè a ragione tante ce l'hanno su contro di te...vero?

E io ti dico...

Lo scoprirai quel giorno che ti cagherò lì....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dillo a Rosa.


Ma non è Rosa il problema. Il punto è che dopo l'affermazione di Rosa c'è stato un codazzo di commenti e insinuazioni che contrastano nei fatti con l'intenzione di non creare liti e thread pieni d'insulti.

Se vuoi che il clima sia sereno, non scrivi pubblicamente cose del tipo 'io so nome e cognome di chi ha sparlato di me in pvt a Rosa'.

Sono davvero giochini del cavolo.

Qui dentro sono state fatte le peggio cose (ma anche fuori). Anche con me non ci sono andati leggeri. Anch'io sono stata sputtanata e cose mie personalissime sono state divulgate... e non a nick che non mi conoscono, ma a persone che sanno che faccia ho e qual è il mio nome. Ma evito di rivangare ogni 2x3 e tante cose qui sopra non le ho chiarite, proprio per evitare di creare altro fumo.

Perché di questo si tratta: fumo.

Cazzate ne abbiamo fatte in tanti, anche quelli che fanno i difensori della privacy. Santi io qui non ne conosco, assolutamente. Quindi io direi che se qualcuno ha qualcosa da dire, lo deve dire chiaramente, in modo che i diretti interessati possano controbattere.

Mi sembra un modo adulto di procedere. Assumersi le responsabilità per ciò che si fa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma avete fatto qualcosa?
> 
> Che strano nessuno in mp mi ha detto niente....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma niente di serio, eh? Non vorrai mica paragonare...



... che ci scommetti che ... ma chissenefrega, come dice JB al panettiere


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH ma allora ammetti che vi siete viste?
> I fatti lo dimostrano...
> 
> ( poi se vi siete viste altre volte non lo so...):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma stai bene?
L'hai detto tu che eravamo insieme. Perché dovrei negare se è la veritá
Il problema nasce quando le cose te le inventi.....purtroppoo...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però le malelingue hanno effetto su di te...
> Quante volte mi dici...
> Me l*o sento anch'io capirò finalmente perchè a ragione tante ce l'hanno su contro di te...vero?*
> 
> ...


no no...
non credo che lo capiro mai... Io non ti darò mai troppa confidenza ...
non son mica scema 
Capiscimi :
la troppa confidenza porta mancanza di rispetto 
porta a sottovalutare emozioni emozioni e sentimenti e a darsi per scontati...
porta ad un tipo di rapporto dove pure gli insulti sono leciti...
e non si dovrebbe neanche avere la faccia tosta di prendersela perché tanto: siamo amici...
ma ci dimenticandoci che non tutti si è amici alla stessa maniera ...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è Rosa il problema. Il punto è che dopo l'affermazione di Rosa c'è stato un codazzo di commenti e insinuazioni che contrastano nei fatti con l'intenzione di non creare liti e thread pieni d'insulti.
> 
> Se vuoi che il clima sia sereno, non scrivi pubblicamente cose del tipo 'io so nome e cognome di chi ha sparlato di me in pvt a Rosa'.
> 
> ...


Concordo con l'ultima frase.


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è Rosa il problema. Il punto è che dopo l'affermazione di Rosa c'è stato un codazzo di commenti e insinuazioni che contrastano nei fatti con l'intenzione di non creare liti e thread pieni d'insulti.
> 
> Se vuoi che il clima sia sereno, non scrivi pubblicamente cose del tipo 'io so nome e cognome di chi ha sparlato di me in pvt a Rosa'.
> 
> ...




Il problema e' comunque che chi ha tempo e voglia di leggere mp dovrebbe anche tenere per se i contenuti e se non li gradisce chiarire a chi li invia di evitare.

Io ci ho messo mesi e mesi x capire chi fosse Alex e ancora oggi fatico a capire quando dici che scrive sotto vari nomi, ma non lo ritengo un problema.

ci ho messo ancora di piu' a capire , fino a quando non lo hanno scritto chiaramente, che alcuni forumisti si conoscono. 

Personalmente non riporterei mai un fatto saputo in mp o in via riservata.

sul resto continuo beatamente a non capire niente di niente.


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Il problema e' comunque che chi ha tempo e voglia di leggere mp dovrebbe anche tenere per se i contenuti e se non li gradisce chiarire a chi li invia di evitare*.
> 
> Io ci ho messo mesi e mesi x capire chi fosse Alex e ancora oggi fatico a capire quando dici che scrive sotto vari nomi, ma non lo ritengo un problema.
> 
> ...


Su questo hai ragione al mille per mille.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma stai bene?
> L'hai detto tu che eravamo insieme. Perché dovrei negare se è la veritá
> Il problema nasce quando le cose te le inventi.....purtroppoo...


E mi sarei inventato cosa?
CHe te e la sister me ne dicevate di peste e corna della matraini?
Che lei mi usa per i suoi scopi?
Che fa apposta a venire in ritardo ad un raduno per attirare l'attenzione su di lei?

E come potrei inventarmi queste cose?
Dato il bellissimo rapporto che ho con lei?

Ovvio io ho tradito la tua fiducia.
E ti ho insegnato che non è mai bene parlare male delle persone al conte.
Spece delle persone a cui lui tiene.

Perchè il risultato è che lui per proteggere le persone a cui tiene: le avvisa.

Così sono sicuro che nessuno viene più a parlarmi male di nessuno.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E mi sarei inventato cosa?
> CHe te e la sister me ne dicevate di peste e corna della matraini?
> Che lei mi usa per i suoi scopi?
> Che fa apposta a venire in ritardo ad un raduno per attirare l'attenzione su di lei?
> ...


Conte un consiglio da amica: fatti curare....ma da uno bravo
Parlavo di tutt'altro


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> no no...
> non credo che lo capiro mai... Io non ti darò mai troppa confidenza ...
> non son mica scema
> Capiscimi :
> ...


Verde mio...
Mi hai commosso

Grazie luna per avermi insegnato a rispondere al telefono
Buongiorno cara, come stai?
Al posto di....COSA C'EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.....COSA VUOI ADESSO::::::?
Al posto di MA TI SEMBRA IL MOMENTO DI CHIAMARMI ?

Grazie luna per avermi insegnato a dirti
Grazie di esistere...al posto di SCUSA SE ESISTO....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte un consiglio da amica: fatti curare....ma da uno bravo
> Parlavo di tutt'altro



Cioè di cosa?

Potresti essere più eslpicita?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verde mio...
> Mi hai commosso
> 
> Grazie luna per avermi insegnato a rispondere al telefono
> ...


uno :non x'e nessun verde..
due: mi prendi per il culo?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> uno :non x'e nessun verde..
> due: mi prendi per il culo?


Cosa sono tutte queste confidenze eh?
Stai pur sempre parlando al conte
L'uomo più compromesso di questo forum.
Lui il conte
il manovratore oscuro di questa baracca....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno de passaggio (ari-cit)
> 
> Prima dimmi per cosa ti sei messa a piangere su City Of God però, che mica me ne ricordo tante di scene che suscitavano lacrime in quel film, forse un paio.


ammazza.......quando muore Benny? l unico buono? porello aveva appena trovato l amore....
shaggy pure...ma che morte e'? io fossi stata la sua donna, sarei scesa dalla macchina e sarei morta accanto a lui.....
guarda...per favore...non parliamone....mi tornano i lacrimoni porca vacchetta


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ammazza.......quando muore Benny? l unico buono? porello aveva appena trovato l amore....
> shaggy pure...ma che morte e'? io fossi stata la sua donna, sarei scesa dalla macchina e sarei morta accanto a lui.....
> guarda...per favore...non parliamone....mi tornano i lacrimoni porca vacchetta


E allora preparate i Kleenex pure per City of Men.....più per la serie però----


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esci a cena con Tuba e vedi che te lo presenta subito ik suo animo cattivo


già fatto


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rispondi fiammetta
> Sono mai venuto in pvt a dirti qualcosa di altri?


Ma l'ho scritto nessuno lo ha fatto con me.. E di mp del tutto casuali ne ho scambiati con diversi nick qui dentro.. Gli ultimi incentrati sulle quote da raccogliere x il forum per esempio del tutto tranquilli come sempre...


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

*ma*

guardalo sto tuba che se porta a cena tutte le donna...ma cioe'''........


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> guardalo sto tuba che se porta a cena tutte le donna...ma cioe'''........


Ma io non porto nessuna a cena...........me ce portano 

E poi con Simy, siamo andati ben oltre la cena.......................














.....i cornetti con la crema de notte tardi


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io non porto nessuna a cena...........me ce portano



non ti arrampicare sui muri inutilmente...si sentono le unghie che fanno gneeeeeeee......scivoli....


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non ti arrampicare sui muri inutilmente...si sentono le unghie che fanno gneeeeeeee......scivoli....


Le unghie mie al massimo fanno screeeeeeeeeek..........che rumore è gneeeeeeeeee ?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le unghie mie al massimo fanno screeeeeeeeeek..........che rumore è gneeeeeeeeee ?


l ho provato prima a voce....mi suonava cosi...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ti è mai capitato quando stavi a scuola che con il cancellino, quelli rotondi, cancellavi la lavagna, snkrreeeeeeeek........ti scappava l'unghiata e mezza classe rabbrividiva........io lo facevo apposta


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io non porto nessuna a cena...........me ce portano
> 
> E poi con Simy, siamo andati ben oltre la cena.......................
> 
> ...


e le ciambelle...


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti è mai capitato quando stavi a scuola che con il cancellino, quelli rotondi, cancellavi la lavagna, snkrreeeeeeeek........ti scappava l'unghiata e mezza classe rabbrividiva........io lo facevo apposta



a me non urta quel suono...ma urtava tutti.....io il cancellino lo impiaccistravo di gesso e lo lanciavo in giro....infatti sono sono stata sospesa 3 volte senza obbligo di frequneza....a 17 anni....vergogna


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

*tuba*

s'e' fatto l harem insomma...
mm..non male....anche io sono di quella corrente di pensiero.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti è mai capitato quando stavi a scuola che con il cancellino, quelli rotondi, cancellavi la lavagna, snkrreeeeeeeek........ti scappava l'unghiata e mezza classe rabbrividiva*........io lo facevo apposta*


per vedere gli effetti collaterali, eh? mannaggia...


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

*ma*

davvero voi dovevate alzarvi dal divano per cambiale canale alla tv da piccoli?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> davvero voi dovevate alzarvi dal divano per cambiale canale alla tv da piccoli?


......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
giusto perchè sei nuova e non ho confidenza, altrimenti te ce mannavo.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> giusto perchè sei nuova e non ho confidenza, altrimenti te ce mannavo.


ahahahahhah ok ok, confermi....


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> giusto perchè sei nuova e non ho confidenza, altrimenti te ce mannavo.



Ce la posso mandare io se vuoi 

Che con questo fatto che lei è cciIovane prima o poi le becca


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> davvero voi dovevate alzarvi dal divano per cambiale canale alla tv da piccoli?


Si ma ce diceva bene perché di canali da cambiare non ce n'erano molti


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ce la posso mandare io se vuoi
> 
> Che con questo fatto che lei è cciIovane prima o poi le becca


ah!!!! certo....eccome no...
quando vi pare a voi pero', sei giovane, ma che ne sai.....manco eri nata ebla bla blka.....e invece perche io non posso???
no, prego....sentiamo.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ce la posso mandare io se vuoi
> 
> Che con questo fatto che lei è cciIovane prima o poi le becca


no che dopo ci dicono che spaventiamo i nuovi utenti. CaTivo anche te.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no che dopo ci dicono che spaventiamo i nuovi utenti. CaTivo anche te.


ti piacerebbe....a me non mi spaventa nulla


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no che dopo ci dicono che spaventiamo i nuovi utenti. CaTivo anche te.


Vabbè allora non le becca.....giusto un pochetto di lavori socialmente utili.........tipo cambio delle padelle ai vecchi del forum......cose così ;D


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe....a me non mi spaventa nulla


a caciottì, te va de fa la badante? avremmo qui un'utente, si chiama Tebe... è anche magrolina... 
Basta che la tieni un po' d'occhio...


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a caciottì, te va de fa la badante? avremmo qui un'utente, si chiama Tebe... è anche magrolina...
> Basta che la tieni un po' d'occhio...


capirai Tebe mi odia.....o tipo qualcosa del genere...
volentieri grazie... a me piace stare con la gente che ha bisgono di me,...mi piace sentirmi utile 
passa i contatti va...
faccio pure a gratisse


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma ce diceva bene perché di canali da cambiare non ce n'erano molti



Io che sono + ''maturo''di te,ricordo quando una sera mio padre porto' a casa,uno dei primi tv a colori...e i canali??vero..rai primo secondo e terzo..fine.Pistolando con una cosa strana,e stando molto attento beccavi RSI(svizzera)e  Telecapodistria,c'era ancora Tito......


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> capirai *Tebe mi odia*.....o tipo qualcosa del genere...
> volentieri grazie... a me piace stare con la gente che ha bisgono di me,...mi piace sentirmi utile
> passa i contatti va...
> faccio pure a gratisse


ma figurati.... impossibile


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma figurati.... impossibile


ammazza usa le faccine vomitose per vomitarmi addosso....ah.....ma tu dici che quella e' la vecchiaia??
io pensavo ce l avesse con me...
allora guarda in questo caso...vengo subito....


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io che sono + ''maturo''di te,ricordo quando una sera mio padre porto' a casa,uno dei primi tv a colori...e i canali??vero..rai primo secondo e terzo..fine.Pistolando con una cosa strana,e stando molto attento beccavi RSI(svizzera)e  Telecapodistria,c'era ancora Tito......


Anche Telemontecarlo


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ammazza usa le faccine vomitose per vomitarmi addosso....ah.....ma tu dici che quella e' la vecchiaia??
> io pensavo ce l avesse con me...
> allora guarda in questo caso...vengo subito....


avrai nominato le melanzane. In ogni caso lei usa molto anche questa:fff:... ma anche questa:festa:... guarda come si chiamano le faccine nel popup che si apre e capisci...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> giusto perchè sei nuova e non ho confidenza, altrimenti te ce mannavo.


Io non ho confidenza ma ce la mando comunque


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Flambette, occhio che te cionco. Sallo.


:mrgreen::mrgreen: Ma perché non sei per la condivisione ciò che sentì tuo può esser anche mio ect ect ect ? Ma il tuo animo nobile e generoso ndo lo mettiamo ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> conosci un equipe ortopedica che vi possa raccogliere, dopo?:incazzato:


Ma perché qui non è una comune ???? :singleeye: Pensavo si dividesse tutto !!! PEACE AND LOVE :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: Ma perché* non sei per la condivisione *ciò che sentì tuo può esser anche mio ect ect ect ? Ma il tuo animo nobile e generoso ndo lo mettiamo ? :mrgreen:


NO, E NUN TE STA A PREOCCUPA' DELL'ANIMO MIO CHE NUN C'HA BISOGNO DE GNENTE.
E MANCO ER SUO.
LA SABBIA E' FINITA, REGAZZI'.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO, E NUN TE STA A PREOCCUPA' DELL'ANIMO MIO CHE NUN C'HA BISOGNO DE GNENTE.
> E MANCO ER SUO.
> LA SABBIA E' FINITA, REGAZZI'.


Ma chi/che ve state a litigà ?


----------



## Hellseven (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E sono mai venuto a parlarti di altri a te?
> Delle loro cose private?


Ma scusa non mi hai mandato tu il file zippato di tutte le orge che hai organizzato con i membri del forum mentre possedevi le favorite sulla tastiera dell'organo (quell'organo là, Conte, non quell'altro organo cui pensi tu per default) :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma chi/che ve state a litigà ?


boh? non mi ricordo... l'importante è tenere il punto


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> davvero voi dovevate alzarvi dal divano per cambiale canale alla tv da piccoli?



Direi, anzi, all'inizio c'era un solo canale e la prima trasmissione era la tv dei ragazzi verso le ore 16. Prima di mezzanotte tutti a letto e sicuramente scopavano di più ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche Telemontecarlo [/QUOTE
> 
> vero.e la domenica,altro che diretta Sky....la radio ricordi??
> 
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (28 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho confidenza ma ce la mando comunque


Mi pare che tu abbia altro a cui pensare. ......


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma l'ho scritto nessuno lo ha fatto con me.. E di mp del tutto casuali ne ho scambiati con diversi nick qui dentro.. Gli ultimi incentrati sulle quote da raccogliere x il forum per esempio del tutto tranquilli come sempre...


Hellseven non ti ha mandato il mio mp, dove gli esprimo tutte le mie paure verso la città di Napoli?
Io HO PAURA DI ANDARE A NAPOLI.

Mi fregano anche le mutande tanto sono ingenuo.

Contavo molto sul fatto che Hell avrebbe bisbigliato in giro questa mia atavica paura...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma scusa non mi hai mandato tu il file zippato di tutte le orge che hai organizzato con i membri del forum mentre possedevi le favorite sulla tastiera dell'organo (quell'organo là, Conte, non quell'altro organo cui pensi tu per default) :mrgreen::rotfl:


Ti sbagli
Io ti ho mandato un mp dove ti parlo delle mie paure verso Napoli...
Non voglio finire in mutande...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a me non urta quel suono...ma urtava tutti.....io il cancellino lo impiaccistravo di gesso e lo lanciavo in giro....infatti sono sono stata sospesa 3 volte senza obbligo di frequneza....a 17 anni....vergogna


Anche io a 15 sospesa da scuola con il mio compagno di banco ... Che palle :singleeye: Ed ero innocentissima  e riammessa solo se accompagnata da un genitore  Fortuna nelle materie avevo tutti voti alti se no quell'anno mi bucavano come il mio compagnuccio di banco


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO, E NUN TE STA A PREOCCUPA' DELL'ANIMO MIO CHE NUN C'HA BISOGNO DE GNENTE.
> E MANCO ER SUO.
> LA SABBIA E' FINITA, REGAZZI'.


Io lo so che stanno al mare starò  sui sassi apa: Altro che sabbia :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hellseven non ti ha mandato il mio mp, dove gli esprimo tutte le mie paure verso la città di Napoli?
> Io HO PAURA DI ANDARE A NAPOLI.
> 
> Mi fregano anche le mutande tanto sono ingenuo.
> ...


No io con hells parlo solo di pratiche sadomaso :singleeye: E tu non sei contemplato


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No io con hells parlo solo di pratiche sadomaso :singleeye: E tu non sei contemplato



Hai capito la monachella?
E il santone?


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> davvero voi dovevate alzarvi dal divano per cambiale canale alla tv da piccoli?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> davvero voi dovevate alzarvi dal divano per cambiale canale alla tv da piccoli?


Da me no...

ce stava nonno che era sordo e stava attaccato ar televisore e co na' scarpata capiva che doveva spigne er buttun'...


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Da me no...
> 
> ce stava nonno che era sordo e stava attaccato ar televisore e co na' scarpata capiva che doveva spigne er buttun'...


perché un tempo i nonni erano importanti nelle famiglie:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché un tempo i nonni erano importanti nelle famiglie:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Allora ci sei, mi avevano informata male, anzi bene, ma male.

:up:


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora ci sei, mi avevano informata male, anzi bene, ma male.
> 
> :up:


anchemalemabene . comunque in verità non ci sono ,cifaccio:singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anchemalemabene . comunque in verità non ci sono ,cifaccio:singleeye:


:up:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché un tempo i nonni erano importanti nelle famiglie:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma che ne sanno sti smidollati, Mine'...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Marzo 2014)

*Ahhh*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè di cosa?
> 
> Potresti essere più eslpicita?


Più espliciti di così?Tu hai qualche serio problema mentale,e non scherzo,e per questo che sto evitando di litigare con te,e di rispondere ai tuoi mp.....e non sei coglione,sei malato.Ma di notte tu scrivi ad oscuro sul decreto salvaroma?:rotfl::rotfl:ma sai a me che cazzo me ne frega?:carneval:Guarda che tanto non puoi rifarti...puoi solo cascare più giù...fatti vedere e siamo in due a scrivertelo.


----------



## oscuro (2 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa sono tutte queste confidenze eh?
> Stai pur sempre parlando al conte
> L'uomo più compromesso di questo forum.
> Lui il conte
> il manovratore oscuro di questa baracca....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Manovratore?:rotfl:chi si fa manovrare da te,deve essere proprio una grande deficiente o disperata.Hai le capacità mentali di un bimbo di 8 anni,le donne vere in 30 secondi capiscono dove vuoi arrivare,e chi non capisce è malata come te.


----------



## Zod (2 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> davvero voi dovevate alzarvi dal divano per cambiale canale alla tv da piccoli?


Quando ero piccolo io dovevo alzarmi dal divano, andare dietro la televisione, e leggere le notizie sulla pergamena.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Più espliciti di così?Tu hai qualche serio problema mentale,e non scherzo,e per questo che sto evitando di litigare con te,e di rispondere ai tuoi mp.....e non sei coglione,sei malato.Ma di notte tu scrivi ad oscuro sul decreto salvaroma?:rotfl::rotfl:ma sai a me che cazzo me ne frega?:carneval:Guarda che tanto non puoi rifarti...puoi solo cascare più giù...fatti vedere e siamo in due a scrivertelo.


Eccerto che non te ne frega
tanto siamo sempre noi a salvare il culo alla compagnia dei magnaccioni che governa la città dove ti pregi di abitare no?

Alle sette di mattina di domenica qui?

E sarei io quello che non sta bene?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccerto che non te ne frega
> tanto siamo sempre noi a salvare il culo alla compagnia dei magnaccioni che governa la città dove ti pregi di abitare no?
> 
> Alle sette di mattina di domenica qui?
> ...


E si,e non mi va neanche di spiegarti come mai alle 7 io sono già sveglio...magari devo andare a strimpellare quattro note in una chiesetta di provincia per guadagnarmi da vivere alle spese dei contribuenti,grande fannullone mio..Confermo sei malato.Adesso mio scrivi in pvt che l'acqua di roma ha l'arsenico...:rotfl::rotfl:tu non sei normale....abbiamo tutti capito che hai mal digerito le figure di merda che ti ho fatto fare,ma cercare di rifarti così ti esponi solo ad altre figure di merda,come millantare certe frequentazioni che non ESISTONO PIù.....!Dovresti farti vedere e cercare di mettere un freno al tuo essere collerico e vendicativo.Magari se continui con le tue ossessioni mi toccherà proprio pubblicare i tuoi mp,così anche quelle anime pie che non hanno capito i panni che vesti dovranno rassegnarsi alla tua malattia.Ma tua moglie legge tutte le porcate che combini?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,e non mi va neanche di spiegarti come mai alle 7 io sono già sveglio...magari devo andare a strimpellare quattro note in una chiesetta di provincia per guadagnarmi da vivere alle spese dei contribuenti,grande fannullone mio..Confermo sei malato.Adesso mio scrivi in pvt che l'acqua di roma ha l'arsenico...:rotfl::rotfl:tu non sei normale....abbiamo tutti capito che hai mal digerito le figure di merda che ti ho fatto fare,ma cercare di rifarti così ti esponi solo ad altre figure di merda,come millantare certe frequentazioni che non ESISTONO PIù.....!Dovresti farti vedere e cercare di mettere un freno al tuo essere collerico e vendicativo.Magari se continui con le tue ossessioni mi toccherà proprio pubblicare i tuoi mp,così anche quelle anime pie che non hanno capito i panni che vesti dovranno rassegnarsi alla tua malattia.Ma tua moglie legge tutte le porcate che combini?


Un bicchiere d'acqua del sindaco all'arsenico?


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Un bicchiere d'acqua del sindaco all'arsenico?


No grazie,preferisci importunare qualche ragazzina in qualche piazza a roma?stai attento che poi finisci disciolto nell'arsenico...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tobia (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No grazie,preferisci importunare qualche ragazzina in qualche piazza a roma?stai attento che poi finisci disciolto nell'arsenico...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



mi intrometto... 

sbaglio o è in atto una guerra fredda tra Roma e Vicenza? Veneti contro Laziali


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Tobia*



Tobia ha detto:


> mi intrometto...
> 
> sbaglio o è in atto una guerra fredda tra Roma e Vicenza? Veneti contro Laziali


Sbagli,è fra persone normali e malati mentali.:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No grazie,preferisci importunare qualche ragazzina in qualche piazza a roma?stai attento che poi finisci disciolto nell'arsenico...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No io non vengo a Roma
In questi due giorni avuto tanto ma tanto da fare con i gazebo dove raccogliamo le firme
per mandarvi a fare in culo definitivamente...

Pitosto de venire a Roma
chiedo asilo politico

alla Santa madre Austria

Là acqua bona!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> mi intrometto...
> 
> sbaglio o è in atto una guerra fredda tra Roma e Vicenza? Veneti contro Laziali



Vuoi scherzare?
La guerra contro Roma parte dai secoli dei secoli...

Leggi Tacito.
I romani temevano i Veneti.

Popolo barbaro che viene dalla pannonia.

Roma ladrona la lega non perdona.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbagli,è fra persone normali e malati mentali.:rotfl:


Mi piace sai che mi vieni dietro come un cagnolino...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi piace sai che mi vieni dietro come un cagnolino...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Uno di questi giorni pubblico i tuoi mp,ne parlo con perplesso,poi qui dentro ci sarà da ridere....e tutti capiranno quanto sei malato!


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Uno di questi giorni pubblico i tuoi mp,ne parlo con perplesso,poi qui dentro ci sarà da ridere....e tutti capiranno quanto sei malato!


ne parliamo prima in privato, è meglio....


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> ne parliamo prima in privato, è meglio....


Comandi,anche se ti farai due risate pure tu,questo è matto forte...:rotfl:


----------



## Tobia (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vuoi scherzare?
> La guerra contro Roma parte dai secoli dei secoli...
> 
> Leggi Tacito.
> ...



sono nuovissimo del forum, e non so dove inizia e finisce lo scherzo tra voi. Comunque per la gioia di tutti i leghisti veneti ecco un estratto preso da wikipedia riguardo alle origini dei veneti secondo la storiografia moderna:

" L'insieme indoeuropeoveneto-latino si era formato come gruppo a sé in un'area dell'Europa centrale, probabilmente ubicato entro i confini dell'odierna Germania e parte di un vasto _continuum indoeuropeo esteso nell'Europa centro-orientale fin dagli inizi del III millennio a.C.[SUP][14][/SUP] Da qui mosse verso sud nel corso del II millennio a.C., probabilmente intorno al XV secolo a.C.;[SUP][15][/SUP] mentre una parte di queste genti proseguì fino all'odierno Lazio (i Latini), il gruppo che avrebbe dato origine ai Veneti si insediò a nord del Golfo di Venezia e lì si attestò definitivamente."... 

_Quindi Veneti e antichi Romani sarebbero praticamente fratelli, secondo la storia moderna, ma anche secondo la storiografia classica. Veneti e antichi Romani sono sempre stati alleati. Non sono un caso le similitudini nella parlata veneta e quella romana: le doppie consonanti omesse... le vocali aperte ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uno di questi giorni pubblico i tuoi mp,ne parlo con perplesso,poi qui dentro ci sarà da ridere....e tutti capiranno quanto sei malato!


Fai come credi...
Faresti esattamente quello che mi aspetto da te....
Ci caschi come na pera cotta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E poi sarei io il lecca culi delle amministrazioni

ECCE HOMO.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No io non vengo a Roma
> In questi due giorni avuto tanto ma tanto da fare con i gazebo dove raccogliamo le firme
> per mandarvi a fare in culo definitivamente...
> 
> ...


L'Austria nun e' na' Santa madre...e' un puttanun' dell'ostrega....:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> sono nuovissimo del forum, e non so dove inizia e finisce lo scherzo tra voi. Comunque per la gioia di tutti i leghisti veneti ecco un estratto preso da wikipedia riguardo alle origini dei veneti secondo la storiografia moderna:
> 
> " L'insieme indoeuropeoveneto-latino si era formato come gruppo a sé in un'area dell'Europa centrale, probabilmente ubicato entro i confini dell'odierna Germania e parte di un vasto _continuum indoeuropeo esteso nell'Europa centro-orientale fin dagli inizi del III millennio a.C.[SUP][14][/SUP] Da qui mosse verso sud nel corso del II millennio a.C., probabilmente intorno al XV secolo a.C.;[SUP][15][/SUP] mentre una parte di queste genti proseguì fino all'odierno Lazio (i Latini), il gruppo che avrebbe dato origine ai Veneti si insediò a nord del Golfo di Venezia e lì si attestò definitivamente."...
> 
> _Quindi Veneti e antichi Romani sarebbero praticamente fratelli, secondo la storia moderna, ma anche secondo la storiografia classica. Veneti e antichi Romani sono sempre stati alleati. Non sono un caso le similitudini nella parlata veneta e quella romana: le doppie consonanti omesse... le vocali aperte ecc...


Menzogne di propaganda fascista...
Leggi tacito...
I romani avevano paura dei veneti
che erano senza niente, violoentissimi e miscredenti

E che arrivavano al grido
Codamea dura parura tuam...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mica vero che la parlata veneta è simile a quella romana...che stai a dì?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> L'Austria nun e' na' Santa madre...e' un puttanun' dell'ostrega....:mrgreen:


Intanto là
se sta mejo che qua.

E penso proprio che me ne andrò là...
Seguendo un certo destino.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  :rotfl:

[video=youtube;lD9u_LOJU0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD9u_LOJU0s[/video]


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai come credi...
> Faresti esattamente quello che mi aspetto da te....
> Ci caschi come na pera cotta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ma a proposito di nuove amministrasiun'....

ma pure co' Perplesso farai intecedere tu' moje se te sbattono de fòri n'artra vorta?....:rotfl:

Perple', nun me delude..senza pieta', me racumandi....


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto là
> se sta mejo che qua.
> 
> E penso proprio che me ne andrò là...
> ...


ma che cazzo aspetti dico io...da mo' che te ne dovevi anna'...fa' subbbito e nun ce repensa'.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No io non vengo a Roma
> In questi due giorni avuto tanto ma tanto da fare con i gazebo dove raccogliamo le firme
> per mandarvi a fare in culo definitivamente...
> 
> ...


oddio che mi hai fatto venire in mente::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma a proposito di nuove amministrasiun'....
> 
> ma pure co' Perplesso farai intecedere tu' moje se te sbattono de fòri n'artra vorta?....:rotfl:
> 
> Perple', nun me delude..senza pieta', me racumandi....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddio che mi hai fatto venire in mente:View attachment 8241:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Chi è quelo lì?


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi è quelo lì?


Un coglione!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi è quelo lì?


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Eh*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma a proposito di nuove amministrasiun'....
> 
> ma pure co' Perplesso farai intecedere tu' moje se te sbattono de fòri n'artra vorta?....:rotfl:
> 
> Perple', nun me delude..senza pieta', me racumandi....


Caro stermy,per il conte stanno arrivando giorni molto tristi....!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eppure, ce manchera'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 8242



GRANDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

[video=youtube;jIk7CS2fvfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIk7CS2fvfE[/video]


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro stermy,per il conte stanno arrivando giorni molto tristi....!:mrgreen:


peccato, me dispias'...vivere co' l'ansia nun e' bello...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Sterminator ha detto:


> eppure, ce manchera'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si, devo ammetter che un coglione così,mica facile!Mi ricordo sempre che sterminator capì da subito la demenza di questo soggetto!Te ne do atto,sei stato il primo a dirgi coglione!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, devo ammetter che un coglione così,mica facile!Mi ricordo sempre che sterminator capì da subito la demenza di questo soggetto!Te ne do atto,sei stato il primo a dirgi coglione!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e te nun ce credevi...te' vist'?....


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Sterminator ha detto:


> e te nun ce credevi...te' vist'?....


Però sei precoce nella scoperta dei grandi coglioni!Ma hai visto che faCCia di cazzo?:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma a proposito di nuove amministrasiun'....
> 
> ma pure co' Perplesso farai intecedere tu' moje se te sbattono de fòri n'artra vorta?....:rotfl:
> 
> Perple', nun me delude..senza pieta', me racumandi....


Conversazioni private non verranno pubblicate su Tradinet.    di nessuno.


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> Conversazioni private non verranno pubblicate su Tradinet.    di nessuno.


E sono d'accordo,ma questo continua a scrivere nefandezze di ogni tipo in privato,che si fa?a me diverte,neanche gli rispondo più,però se questo è matto qualcosa dovremmo pur fare!:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Conversazioni private non verranno pubblicate su Tradinet.    di nessuno.


Bene.....


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> E sono d'accordo,ma questo continua a scrivere nefandezze di ogni tipo in privato,che si fa?a me diverte,neanche gli rispondo più,però se questo è matto qualcosa dovremmo pur fare!:rotfl:


mah la neurodeliri ha sicuramente un posto letto libero,possiamo sempre segnalarlo.....ma il malvezzo di usare contro le persone le informazioni che si sono ricevute in confidenza lasciamolo a chi la parola vergogna sa a malapena scriverla


----------



## Tobia (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Menzogne di propaganda fascista...
> Leggi tacito...
> I romani avevano paura dei veneti
> che erano senza niente, violoentissimi e miscredenti
> ...



ma va in mona!!! varda che gho capio che te piase schersar :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> mah la neurodeliri ha sicuramente un posto letto libero,possiamo sempre segnalarlo.....ma il malvezzo di usare contro le persone le informazioni che si sono ricevute in confidenza lasciamolo a chi la parola vergogna sa a malapena scriverla


Giusto.Ma sto matto tira merda a tutti,si inventa un pò di tutto,dall'acqua con arsenico a roma,a frequentazioni inesistenti con svariate forumiste.:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto.Ma sto matto tira merda a tutti,si inventa un pò di tutto,dall'acqua con arsenico a roma,a frequentazioni inesistenti con svariate forumiste.:rotfl:


Bisogna prenderla a ridere,esimio.   i deliri dei pazzi sono spesso divertenti.   Basta mettere il sottotitolo "sono opere di fantasia" sotto ai post


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto.Ma sto matto tira merda a tutti,si inventa un pò di tutto,dall'acqua con arsenico a roma,a frequentazioni inesistenti con svariate forumiste.:rotfl:



Arsenico nell'acqua, Procura avvierà indagine a Roma
Per il Campidoglio nessun allarme. L'opposizione accusa, ordinanza divulgata tardi
03 marzo, 14:30

    salta direttamente al contenuto dell'articolo
    salta al contenuto correlato

    riduci
    normale
    ingrandisci

    Indietro
    Stampa
    Invia
    Scrivi alla redazione
    Suggerisci ()

Arsenico nell'acqua, verso indagine della Procura di Roma
Guarda la foto 1 di 1
Arsenico nell'acqua, verso indagine della Procura di Roma
Arsenico nell'acqua, Procura avvierà indagine a Roma

di Gabriele Santoro

ROMA - Agenti inquinanti come l'arsenico fuori soglia di legge negli acquedotti dell'Arsial di alcune zone della periferia nord di Roma, tra i Municipi XIV e XV: scatta l'ordinanza di "divieto di consumo umano" del sindaco Ignazio Marino fino a dicembre 2014. Nel frattempo, autobotti sul posto e cloro nelle condutture per permettere almeno l'uso dell'acqua per cucinare e per lavarsi. E sebbene agli utenti, secondo il gestore, fosse noto da parecchio tempo che quell'acqua non è potabile ("è scritto da due anni sulla bolletta"), ciò non ha fermato la polemica.

Intanto i magistrati della Procura di Roma che hanno all'attenzione "numerose segnalazioni" avvieranno un'indagine e affideranno una consulenza sul caso.

Il Campidoglio, queste le accuse dell'opposizione, pur conoscendo i risultati delle analisi della Asl da dicembre, ha emanato in ritardo l'ordinanza (il 21 febbraio), che è stata divulgata, e male, una settimana dopo. Intanto, raccontano, molti cittadini di Roma nord sono in coda ai supermercati di domenica mattina per fare scorte di casse di minerale. Gli acquedotti in questione sono quelli di Malborghetto, Camuccini, Piansaccoccia, Monte Oliviero, Santa Maria di Galeria, Brandosa, Casaccia-Santa Brigida, che servono una zona scarsamente urbanizzata nell'estrema periferia nord-ovest del territorio di Roma Capitale, un 'arco' all'incirca tra il Comune di Fiumicino e la via Flaminia, oltre il Raccordo Anulare. Si tratta dei vecchi acquedotti rurali dell'Agenzia per lo sviluppo e l'innovazione dell'agricoltura della Regione Lazio. Un ente che però, spiega il commissario straordinario Antonio Rosati "non è più attrezzato a gestire acquedotti da anni, e lo sanno tutti". Una competenza "del dopoguerra" che dovrebbe "essere subito presa in gestione da Acea Ato 2, che ha il know how. Dieci mesi di autobotti non è una cosa da Paese civile" ha aggiunto.

Che gli acquedotti dovessero passare ad Acea è in effetti deciso da anni, e la Regione Lazio aveva già stanziato, nell'ambito di un protocollo con la stessa Acea, 13,5 milioni di euro proprio per la ristrutturazione e l'adeguamento delle reti Arsial. Secondo Rosati, Acea sarebbe in grado in "venti giorni- un mese di abbassare chimicamente i livelli di arsenico. Poi, tra amministratori, vedremo il Piano di investimento. Anche se le zone sono molto estese ma poco popolose, Acea fa già grandi profitti dalla gestione idrica". Si dovrebbe cominciare a discuterne tra domani e dopodomani, nel corso di un vertice con Rosati, l'assessore regionale all'Ambiente Fabio Refrigeri, il presidente di Acea Ato 2 Sandro Cecili e rappresentanti del Campidoglio (forse l'assessore alle Periferie Paolo Masini). E in quella sede molto probabilmente si chiederà conto ad Acea dell'uso del denaro regionale, come ha sottolineato il vicepresidente del Consiglio regionale Massimiliano Valeriani (Pd).

In ogni caso sia Comune che Arsial hanno negato si tratti di una vera emergenza: "Non c'è nessun allarme - ha spiegato il presidente del XV Municipio Daniele Torquati - l'acqua, lì, non la bevono da vent'anni, usano i pozzi. L'ordinanza è stata fatta a fini precauzionali". Per l'opposizione è stata comunque molto grave la gestione della comunicazione: per i capigruppo di FI in Comune e in Regione Giovanni Quarzo e Luca Gramazio "i problemi di Marino con il governo Renzi non possono e non devono offuscare le esigenze e la salute dei cittadini". "Vergogna, sindaco - l'attacco del vicepresidente del Consiglio regionale Francesco Storace (La Destra verso An) - hai nascosto l'ordinanza. Domani presenterò una interrogazione al governatore Nicola Zingaretti per far smuovere almeno l'Agenzia regionale protezione ambientale e prendere tutte le misure necessarie per tutelare la pubblica opinione".


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Esimio*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Arsenico nell'acqua, Procura avvierà indagine a Roma
> Per il Campidoglio nessun allarme. L'opposizione accusa, ordinanza divulgata tardi
> 03 marzo, 14:30
> 
> ...


Perplesso...questo non sta bene!


----------



## Fantastica (4 Marzo 2014)

Intanto la banca della 'ndrangheta era a SEVESO...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Intanto la banca della 'ndrangheta era a SEVESO...


Seveso, desio giù di li


----------



## Fantastica (4 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Seveso, desio giù di li


Su di lì, feudi leghisti.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Su di lì, feudi leghisti.


:mrgreen:Ma non è che la cosa possa stupire, dove ci stanno i soldi ci son mafia, ndrangheta e sacra corona :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Intanto la banca della 'ndrangheta era a SEVESO...


e la banca popolare di vicenza ha filiale a Roma:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Forse i politici vicentini non si fidano delle banche romane:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sai com'è...

Ricordati della maledizione del conte


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sono d'accordo,ma questo continua a scrivere nefandezze di ogni tipo in privato,che si fa?a me diverte,neanche gli rispondo più,però se questo è matto qualcosa dovremmo pur fare!:rotfl:



Che nefandezze ti scrive?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che nefandezze ti scrive?


La ultima è di stasera dopo che ho letto il giornale di vicenza e scopro che sorrentino ha fatto il film grazie ai soldi della banca popolare di vicenza...
Visto?
Siamo noi che li manteniamooooo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*Nefandezze?*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che nefandezze ti scrive?


Si diverte a raccontarmi delle sue frequentazioni con forumiste....,poi si scopre che  non è vero nulla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:millanta lauree che non ha,insulti,di tutto di più,diciamo che se non fosse una persona malata  potrei incominciare a pensare di non farla finire solo sul forum sta questione....,ma ormai è ossessionato e che ci vuoi fare,io mi diverto,e non solo io.....!Dalle mie parti si usa:stronzo?sanzionato,malato?assecondato.E questo cazzo di conte certo normale non è,basta guardarlo in faccia!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si diverte a raccontarmi delle sue frequentazioni con forumiste....,poi si scopre che  non è vero nulla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:millanta lauree che non ha,insulti,di tutto di più,diciamo che se non fosse una persona malata  potrei incominciare a pensare di non farla finire solo sul forum sta questione....,ma ormai è ossessionato e che ci vuoi fare,io mi diverto,e non solo io.....!Dalle mie parti si usa:stronzo?sanzionato,malato?assecondato.E questo cazzo di conte certo normale non è,basta guardarlo in faccia!


ma tutte queste cose te le scrive in privato? e a quale scopo?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*E*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma tutte queste cose te le scrive in privato? e a quale scopo?


E che ne so?chiedilo a lui.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma tutte queste cose te le scrive in privato? e a quale scopo?



Il conte è gay. shhhh ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che ne so?chiedilo a lui.



ma fammi capire: il Conte ti manda messaggi privati in cui ti dice tutte queste cose? ma questa cosa da quanto va avanti? c'è stato un evento scatenante oppure sei diventato all'improvviso il suo confessore?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma fammi capire: il Conte ti manda messaggi privati in cui ti dice tutte queste cose? ma questa cosa da quanto va avanti? c'è stato un evento scatenante oppure sei diventato all'improvviso il suo confessore?


Ma è ossessionato,che ti devo dire?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è ossessionato,che ti devo dire?


hahahahahaha adesso te li mando anch'io! e ti scrivo tutte le nefandezze che faccio, tutti i forumisti che frequento e tutte le lauree che ho preso!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*e*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> hahahahahaha adesso te li mando anch'io! e ti scrivo tutte le nefandezze che faccio, tutti i forumisti che frequento e tutte le lauree che ho preso!


Purtroppo non scherzo,lui infatti non scrive il contrario.....solo che adesso basta.


----------



## feather (5 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì, ci credo quasi sempre del destino.
> Quando le cose vanno male non so come altro fare a non darmi una colpa che di solito non ho, o non ho in pieno oppure c'è qualche speranza che riesca ad autoconvincermi di aver fatto tutto l'umanamente possibile.
> Per questo ho una certa tendenza a considerare l'umanamente possibile una cosa da poco, una quisquilia da nulla in confronto alle sfere celesti che ruotano da sempre nell'universo senza fine ed un piccolo e trascurabile soffio contro un muro che più alto e forte di così proprio non poteva essere costruito.
> E i secondi scorrono via veloci nella fuga a mille e più mani che è l'esistenza, nella quale la partitura è sempre sovrapposta a disegni di bambini che hanno chiuso gli occhi credendo di star sognando per non aprirli mai più ed a fiori che non sono mai sbocciati perchè alla loro pallida Primavera seguì subito l'Inverno, così scorre anche la mia volontà acerba di accettare quello che è stato fatto, ciò che è stato sbagliato ed anche e soprattutto quel che sarebbe potuto essere stato fatto meglio, prima e con minor fatica.
> ...


Bellissimo scritto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

Feather mandali tutti a fanculo!


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Feather mandali tutti a fanculo!


Oiboh ... emocheè??


----------

